# Knightfall's Realmsian Dragonstar (Updated: Sept 08/10)



## Knightfall

Ok, the story you are about to read is actually a planned three book story hour that describes how I am incorporating the Forgotten Realms into my Dragonstar campaign, Arcanum of the Stars. [Book One has been completed for some time now and I'm partially through Book Two.]

In truth, Arcanum of the Stars will be more than just Toril in the Dragonstar Universe. It is influenced by a great number of roleplaying concepts.

I wrote Book One of this SH just as the Dragonstar Starfarer's Handbook came out but have now updated it slightly after reading through the Dragonstar Guide to the Galaxy. [Those that have been posting over at the DSD20 Yahoo Group from its inception will likely remember this story.]

I had planned to write more of this story hour in late 2003 but became distracted by my many other writing projects and Real LifeTM issues. It also didn't help that Fantasy Flight Games decided to cancel the Dragonstar product line.

However, I am now planning to get back to it. I think the hiatus is over but don't quote me on that.

Cheers!

Robert Blezard, a.k.a. Knightfall1972
Edmonton, Alberta
Canada

Updated January 4, 2009
--------------------------------------------------------

Go here, to read more about my overall Dragonstar campaign concept.


----------



## Knightfall

*Book One - The Invasion Begins*
Realmsian Dragonstar is the title I have given to the following storyline, which takes place a few years after the current events described in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting hardcover. The story takes place in the year 1374 DR a tenday before Midsummer.

*Prologue*

_[The information here was inspired by Mike Bentley's original post, on the DSD20 Yahoo Group, about a Dragon Empire sponsored pirate/privateer fleet causing trouble on the fringe worlds of the Outlands. Eventually, Mike will be posting his on version of the Dragon Brigade on his Website - Mike's Psychotic Dragonstar Page.]_

Thul stood on the bridge of the _Warlock_, it's adamantium hull gleaming through the polymer steelglass of the starboard bow window, looking out at a world like so many others that he had seen out here in the Outlands. They were all the same of course, primitive, no technology, and easy prey for his Liege. The Empire would widen its grip and bring another world into the fold, whether the people of that world cared or not.

"Sir, the runnerships have returned from the surface." The human's words cut through Captain Thul Gulokas's thoughts.

"And what did they find, crewman," Thul didn't move an inch when the human addressed him. "More primitives I take it. Another rout for the Dragon Brigade and the Imperial way of life."

"Y-yes sir," The officer was afraid. They all feared him. His dragon blood made him stronger and highly intelligent. The 'black dragon' blood also made him cunning and ruthless with those that could not learn to handle that fear.

"But the world sir, this Breka, as the natives call it. Is rich in magic for an Outlands world. The scryers advise caution."

Thul turned his head and stared down the young human. The boy shook slightly then steeled himself under the Black Son's gaze. There might be hope for this one yet. "Magic doesn't concern me crewman. All that matters is how much technology the world possesses. The Dragon Brigade fears none with just magic. Do you understand crewman?"

"Yes sir," the boy stood more at attention and was visible in awe of his commander. Good, the boy did have promise... for a human.

"Now, what technology do they have?"

"A basic Medeval structure, commander. And in the more remote regions not even that. They are pitiful underachievers, sir. It is a wonder that they have remained unconquered for so long."

The boy's words showed his naïveté. Not ever Outlands world was backwater. Indeed, a great deal of them are highly advanced and would be considered a threat if they lay closer to the heart of the Empire.

"You name crewman," Thul wished to test the human and see if he would ignore his station.

"S-sir-" The crewman stood there with his mouth wide open. He started to visibly shake again. "I-I cannot. It is forbidden for me to dishonor you with a name as low as mine."

"Yes, yes," Thul feigned lack of concern. "I know the Code but this is not an Imperial dreadnought, crewman. Now, tell me your name. That is an order."

The boy faltered for a second and almost spoke. Then he bowed his head and dropped to one knee. "As you know commander, the Code specifically forbids me to speak my name, dreadnought or not."

Thul puffed out his wings grabbed the crewman by the neck and pulled him upright. The human was little more than 19 cycles old and was like a paper doll in the Captain's clutches. "So you are disobeying a direct order of your captain and your fleet commander! Is that what you're telling me?"

"Yes sir, Mezzenbone is Emperor of the Galaxy and the Code is the will of the Emperor! I will not dishonor it and neither will you by making me! You can kill me, raise me and kill me again! But I will die a thousand times before dishonoring Empire, Emperor, and family!"

Thul roared and threw the crewman to the deck. Every head on the bridge had turned to watch the display and had seen their Captain do this before. To an outsider he would appear mad. But each of them had been tested by the Commander of the Dragon Brigade and knew the crewman had just passed.

Thul ordered the boy out of his sight and continued to rant and rave until the crewman was gone. The crewman would learn the truth in a day or so. But first he would spend some time wondering if his Captain would come for him in the middle of the night. He would fear Thul more then and would know not to show it. Ever.

"Launch the attack!" Thul gripped the rail of the forward window and watched as the first wave of fighters and dropships were launched. "Rain fire and death on them until there is no resistance left. I want total submission before the end of the week."

The crewman was right this would be a rout. Thul grinned, his clawed hands crushing the steel rail in front of him. All the while, a world burned before him as if his eyes had set it ablaze with its inner fire.


----------



## Knightfall

*Part One - Death of a Goddess*

Mystra didn't feel them coming until the ships' starcasters tore through the Weave like sword through flesh.  It felt like a part of her was being sucked away into a deep void.  Then the three starships' fusion engines ignited and she screamed in agony.  The Weave was unraveling around her and her manifestation struggled to appear before the most powerful of her Chosen, Elminster of Shadowdale.

"You must stop them, they are destroying the Weave!"

Elminster could feel it to and knew that it meant the Dragon Empire had found Toril.  He had known this day would come and had tried to warn his allies all over the world.  Only Khelben Arunsun and Vangerdahast had taken a 'serious' interest in the threat and joined the Arcanum with him.  The Seven Sisters took a less interested view in the threat trusting in Mystra's power to protect the world from the Empire.

The members of Arcanum House had warned Elminster that the Dragon Empire would find Toril eventually and send an invasion force to conquer the world.  They also told him there was little any could do to stop the invasion from succeeding if the Emperor decided he wanted Toril.

"Not even your Goddess can stop this," Syrath Erais had spoken these words to him when Elminster and the others had first joined the Arcanum of the Stars, but only now, as he felt the Weave weaken around him did the full weight of his words sink in.  Mystra was being forcefully separated from the Weave in front of his very eyes.  Something about the technology was disrupting the Weave, breaking it apart.

"This cannot happen," Elminster tried to steel himself and concentrate on the magic around him.  He tried desperately to pull it towards himself and funnel it back into his Goddess, without success.

"The magic cannot be lost, Elminster.  Without it the world is doomed and this Empire will conquer us all.  I should have listen to you."  Her manifestation was starting to come apart and Elminster knew that she was dying.  "I must give a part of my essence to each of my Chosen, as my predecessor did with you during the Time of Troubles."

"No, the world must not lose its Goddess of Magic again!  I-I cannot lose you again!"  Elminster couldn't stop himself from weeping.  He loved his Goddess, as did all the Chosen.

The manifestation of Mystra dissipated in front the old mage's eyes.  "There is no other way..."

It was the last thing Elminster heard his Goddess say before she broke apart her essence shattered.  Mystra was gone but part of her power flowed into each of her Chosen, as her last act of love for each of them.  All over Faerûn, the Chosen of Mystra instantly knew that the Goddess was dead and each had known just before it happened that something was dreadfully wrong.  Elminster could feel the Simbul weeping on the floor of her palace of green stone in Velprintalar.

Elminster trembled, as the power of the Goddess flowed into him and he knew that Mystra, or the human once known as Midnight who became the Lady of Mysteries was gone forever.  The old mage also knew that the other Gods of Faerûn would be without access to the Weave and chaos could result if left unchecked by Ao.  The higher magic of the world would now be almost impossible to access without the Weave in place and more would turn to the Shadow Weave, if it still existed.

Then Elminster did something that he never thought ever attempt no matter what.  He tried to sense the Shadow Weave, he could not.  The old mage shook his head in disgust.  Of course he couldn't, only those that Shar, the Mistress of the Night, favored could access the Shadow Weave so he was still uncertain whether or not it, or even its Mistress, still existed.

The old mage pulled on his robe and high boots and strapped on his thundering long sword.  He patted the sword, which was more like an extension of life force than a weapon.  "I'm going to need you more now than ever."

Then Elminster of Shadowdale picked up his Arcanum signet ring and activated its technomagical power of teleportation.  "To Charamosh."

*                                        *                                        *

The _Centurion_ was the first Imperial starcaster to enter the Amaunator system since the time before the Great War had consumed the galaxy.  And its Captain, Gregory Farhand, wasn't happy about being sent there either.

Farhand considered himself the Emperor's personal whipping boy.  He always received the worst assignments and was given the task of bringing pointless, remote worlds under the sway of the Dragon Empire.  This Amaunator system was just the latest and wasn't even on the Imperial star charts.

The Emperor hadn't ever believed the system existed even after hearing the legend.  Yet, Mezzenbone had received word from the Commander of the Dragon Brigade, Thul Gulokas, that the system did indeed exist and that a world rich in magic was rumored to exist there.  And the Commander's report had indicated that the world had very little technology developed yet and that it should be easy to conquer.

Even now, as Captain Farhand scanned the report sent to him by the Emperor, along with orders to scout the system, did he realize just how much his Emperor loathed him.  Farhand was a half-drow elf and, as such, his blood was considered impure at best by the Emperor and the members of his House considered him bastard spawn.  Thus, his drow kin always questioned his loyalty.  This had forced him to give up any hope of joining the ISPD and Farhand had settled on being the Captain of the _Centurion_.  A ship without any glorious history or true battle scars.

And now, the _Centurion_ was little more than a glorified gopher ship sent to poke around in useless systems.  Mezzenbone not only believed that this Toril was a waste of time, he was also unwilling to commit 'real' forces to the scouting mission regardless of whether or not the report came from the Dark Son, his favorite in the Imperial fleet.

Thus, the _Centurion_ was sent alone with two Hammerhead-class drop ships, the _Basilisk_ and the _Scorpion_, to check out the validity of these rumors and see if this mythical Toril was really as valuable as the legend said or if it really existed at all.

"I guess we should get this over with," Captain Farhand didn't even lookout the window of his quarters when they entered the system.  He activated the Comm Link on his desk and addressed his First Mate who was on the bridge four decks up.  "Elgan, send out the runnerships to map the system and head for the third planet.  That's supposed to be the one we're looking for.

"Aye Captain," Farhand noted the lack of enthusiasm in the mate's voice.

"Elgan, I know these assignments aren't the greatest but try to remember why we're out here.  The Emperor will want a 'detailed' report of this system regardless of what we truly find.  You know as well as I do that he doesn't accept anything but perfection."

"Yes sir.  Elgan, out." That sounded better.  Gregory didn't blame his First Mate for his displeasure regarding the assignments.  The entire crew was disgusted.  But they believed in their Captain even if the Emperor didn't.  Their loyalty had cost many of them promotions and a chance to be assigned to another starship.  Captain Farhand let them know that he would stand by the decisions they made because of that loyalty.

Just then, Captain Farhand felt the fusion engines ignite and a strange shiver ran down his spine.  He looked out the Glassteel window and felt his stomach tighten into knots.  It was if he could hear a woman screaming, crying out in pain.  Then, it stopped and he felt a wave of death wash over him.  The half-drow raised an eyebrow then shook his head.  He was obviously imagining things and made a mental note to go to the Medlab for his routine checkup a couple of months early this cycle.  "I think I need a vacation."


----------



## Knightfall

*Part Two - From Shadow to Dragon*

At the moment that Mystra was being torn apart in front of Elminster's eyes, Hadrhune, of the city of Shade, felt a sensation through the Shadow Weave.  Like a spider that felt the trembling of a fly on its web, the sensation was strangely inviting.  Hadrhune wasn't even listening to the High Telamont anymore.

The ruler of Shade wasn't as sensitive to the vibrations of the Shadow Weave as the shade often referred to as his 'right hand'.  He continued on speaking to Hadrhune even as the Shadow Adapt stepped away towards an open balcony door of the High Telamont's throne room.  Only after Hadrhune had stepped onto the balcony and looked up into the night sky did the High Telamont notice the shades strange behavior.

"Hadrhune, what are you doing out there?  I am speaking to you."  His tone was sharp and serious.  "I take offense, do I bore you?"

Hadrhune hadn't even realized he had gone onto the balcony.  He shook his head and tried to clear his thoughts.  "I am sorry Most High Telamont, no offense to you was intended.  It's just, something has happened."

The ruler of Shade had never heard Hadrhune sound so worried before.  Hadrhune was hard to judge, which had convinced the High Telamont that he would be valuable to keep close.  But now the shade looked like something had enchanted him.

"What is it?  What has happened, tell me?

"I-I do not know."  Hadrhune was not only a Shadow Adapt but a powerful wizard as well.  The Shadow Weave was flowing strangely almost chaotic in its pattern.  And then he felt it.  His eyes widened with something almost like fear mixed with remorse.  "The Weave, I cannot feel the Weave."

"What?"  The High Telamont reached out for the Weave and to his shock found it was indeed gone.  "Maybe Mystra blocked our access to it?  We should consult with the Oracle."

"No," Hadrhune was now visibly shaken.  "Nothing has blocked our access.  It is gone, the Weave is gone."

"But that's impossible!"  The High Telamont was becoming agitated.  Hadrhune didn't blame him.  Without the Weave the enchantments cast to levitate the city during the time of Netheril might fail.  The city would come crashing to the ground regardless of the extra shadow magic enchantments that were added later during the city's time in the Plane of Shadow.

"We should consider returning to the Shadow at once, Most High Telamont.  If the city's magic should fail-"

"Never, the Empire of Shadows is destined to rule all of Faerûn!"  The shade started to pace back and forth. "We will not go back, not when we are so close to our goal!"

Now he was just ranting.  Hadrhune had seen him do this before and knew better than to contradict the 'Shade Emperor' when he became like this.  "You are right of course, Most High Telamont."

The High Telamont always felt reassured when Hadrhune agreed with him.  The shadow adapts words were a soothing lullaby to a crying infant.  The Shade Emperor was a figurehead, a man appointed to the city of Shade, by the real Shadow Dragon Emperor in the Plane of Shadow.  It was for this reason that the shade's title was only Most High Telamont.  It was by his own personal whim that he had become known as the Shade Emperor by the populace of the city.  They found it easier to remember and say, to the shade's delight.

"Hadrhune, I want you to find out why Mystra has cut off our access to the Weave and find a way to get it back, regardless of the cost.  Do you understand?"

"Yes, Most High Telamont."

The shade remained standing with his back to Hadrhune.  The Shadow Adapt left his mad ruler to his musings.  He would do as he was instructed but was sure that the Weave was gone.  His arcane background paved the way towards his training as a Shadow Adapt.  The Weave was a part of him even when he was living on the Plane of Shadow.

Hadrhune would seek the guidance of Shar's faithful and find out what had happened.  Only then would the sinking feeling inside him go away.  Or at least, Hadrhune hoped so.

*                                        *                                        *

The _Centurion_ came into high orbit on the night side of the third planet.  The runnerships were still out mapping the rest of the system and would return in a few hours.  Elgan had been very precise and thorough in his duties, as he always was.

Captain Farhand had known that his First Mate would do the job right even without the words of encouragement.  His intention had been to boost the man's morale, not threaten him or force him to do better.  And Elgan knew this and had been in better spirits since.

Captain Farhand was seated at his usually station in the center of the bridge skimming through several data pads of information already gathered about the Amaunator system.  The system's single star was class G, which Farhand had noticed right away when the report was given to him.  Class G, or yellow stars, were often found to have life in them.

Besides the asteroid field that rings the system's outer edges, the 6 planetary bodies told the half-drow captain a lot about the system's future possibilities.  The first planet in the system, a small molten world without an atmosphere, was rich with mineral deposits and suitable for a mining operation.  The second world, a huge gas giant, was also suitable for a gas-mining venture, if the rights could be sold to the right buyer.

The fourth and fifth worlds were completely aquatic.  No continents and surprisingly no islands either.  Neither world developed intelligent life but both of the ecosystems thrived nonetheless.  The fifth one, ice covered, developed life forms that might have achieve sentience in three or four thousand years.  The Dragon Empire would harvest these life forms, of course, and send them for xeno-biological research.

The sixth world was a mystery and an archeologist's dream, come true.  Its barren wastes shows no signs of life and its toxic atmosphere would kill any that set foot upon it.  Yet the world was once inhabited and had remnants of a worldwide civilization on it.  It definitely would require a detailed study.

But it was the third planet, this Toril that Thul Gulokas had heard rumors of, that shined as the systems true prize.  It was indeed inhabited, as Gulokas had suspected.  In fact, almost every continent had some sort of thriving Medeval society.  All the typical cliche societies existed for a world of its type.  Feudal kingdoms and ancestral dynasties, empires of thieves and merchants, dark, savage lands where humans and humanoids are sacrificed on bloody alters, etc.

What stood out in Captain Farhand's mind was the powerful magic emanating from the world.  The Centurion's magic detection sensors had gone haywire when the world was first scanned.  Magic was everywhere but very little technology existed alongside it.  And there mithral, more than he'd ever seen deposited on one world.  It was incredible.

This Toril would make a fabulous addition to the Empire.

Captain Farhand thought of the Emperor and of how Mezzenbone had hoped to humiliate him with this assignment.  But now, now he would get to lead the invasion of Toril.  It was his right as the first captain to chart the system.  Not even the Emperor would deny him this, regardless of what Mezzenbone thought of him personally.

He was already developing the attack scenario in his head and knew that the world could not stand against even one Imperial battleship, let alone a battleship and two Hammerhead-class drop ships.  All he needed was the go ahead from the Emperor and once Mezzenbone received Farhand's report the Emperor would not wait to send in reinforcements before ordering Farhand to begin the invasion.  And Farhand would not ask the Emperor for reinforcements unless it was absolutely necessary.

"I will do this on my own," Farhand spoke the words just as several runnerships reported in with their findings of the planet.  All looked good for an invasion.  The focus of the assault would be two-tiered.  The land known as Faerûn would be bombarded first from space and only then would the ground assault begin across the super continent that was the key to capturing the world.  Captain Farhand tapped the ansible relay at his station and sent his report and battle plans to the Emperor.

"Now we wait, Elgan."  The Captain of the _Centurion_ leaned back in his flex chair and balled his hands together staring out the forward window at the prize that now glittered, as the sun came across the world's horizon.  "It's only a matter of time now."

"They won't know what hit them, sir."  Elgan stood at the side of his captain's station.

*                                        *                                        *

_Mid-afternoon later that day._

"Ruby Theragain, you come inside this instant!"  Ruby heard her mother's words but ignored them.  It was much too nice to be inside, rain or no rain.  The little halfling girl skipped down the cobblestone road of Littlewind Street.  She had decided to go and visit with Finkel Sunbottle who lived all the way across Beluir in the Pond District.

She giggled at the thought of the priestesses of Yondalla rushing to cover the picnic area for the Feast of the Morninglord that was being sponsored by the Church of Yondalla and the visiting priests of Lathander.  Instead she found the priests and priestesses of the two churches dancing, singing and laughing in the rain.  Several Lathanderites were kneeling with their hands stretched out towards the sky.  They thanked the Morninglord for blessing them with his life giving rain and Ruby came to the conclusion that these Lathanderites were smart people, for humans.

Then Ruby heard a tremendous roar and several of the priests screamed in fear as a dark form passed over the District.  Ruby had never seen anything move that fast before in her life.  The beast, it had to be some sort of beast, was hidden from view in the pounding rain but it's tail seemed to glow as it lifted back into the sky and quickly disappeared as quickly as it had appeared.

Ruby had never seen a dragon before but the beast must have been a dragon.  Nothing else was that big or loud... or frightening.  Ruby noticed that the priests were gathering up everything and rushing everyone home.  Then Ruby noticed that her heart was beating wildly.  She was scared more than she had ever been in her life.

"Child, what are you still do here?"  One of the priests of Yondalla was pulling on her arm.  "It isn't safe.  That thing might come back.  I will take you home.  Where do you live?"

"L-littlewind Street, near Timshal's Bakery," Ruby could barely speak the words and she now realized that her knees were shaking.  "W-was that a dragon?"

"I don't know child," the elderly priestess looked into the sky for a moment.  "Now, come.  Let's get you home.

The priestess lead Ruby back towards Littlewind Street just as a massive thunderhead loomed over the city.  Lightning played across the sky as the last of the runnerships rocketed back into the void of space.

*                                        *                                        *

Mezzenbone could hardly believe his eyes.  He should not have doubted the Dark Son.  This Toril did exist, Captain Farhand's report was very thorough and the updated star chart he sent showed just exactly where this Amaunator system was.  "It's barely on the edge of the galaxy.  No wonder it has stayed hidden for so long."

The dragons attending to the Emperor said nothing in reply.  The great red wyrm's words were not an attempt at conversation but too simply hear the sound of his voice.  The Dragon Emperor looked over the captain's invasion plans as well.  They were good, an excellent design.  The Dark Son would even be impressed.  "Maybe I have underestimated your value, Captain Farhand.  Hmm, we shall see if your 'human blood' will cloud your judgement in the conflict to come.  Yes, we shall see."

Mezzenbone sent a mental command to the floating AI ansible in front of him.  It immediately powered on and its monotone, electronically induced voice carried across the galaxy's 'largest' throne room.  "What is you command. My Emperor."

"I must dictate a response to Captain Farhand's report and invasion request.  Begin recording."  The massive great red wyrm raised his head and body, his voice booming across the expanse of the Golden Throne room.

"Let it be know to Captain Gregory Farhand of the Imperial Battleship _Centurion_ that the assault on the world known as Toril, in the Outlands system of Amaunator, is to commence immediately so that Toril may be brought into the Empire as a petitioner world.  Whether it's inhabitants like it or not!"

The great red wyrm roared for all to hear and then continued.  "May the Destroyer watch over you during this mission and know you are fighting for the glory of the Dragon Empire."

The Emperor lowered himself backed down into a more relaxed position and turned his towards the ansible again.  "End Recording.  Send that to Captain Gregory Farhand on the _Centurion_ along with an electronic transcript of the message.  Sign the transcript as usual.  Mezzenbone, Emperor of the Golden Throne, all the worlds of the galaxy, etc, etc.  And carbon copy the transcript to Thul Gulokas, Captain of the _Warlock_."

Mezzenbone yawned stretching out to lie down for the night.  "I wish to be alone, everyone out!"

Dozens of lesser dragons of every color scrambled out of the Golden Throne Room.  Mezzenbone turned himself over like some colossal house cat and stared up at the ceiling.  The great red wyrm sent a final mental message to the rooms environmental controls to turn the heat up.

Instantly, the temperature rose to near volcanic levels.  Mezzenbone didn't realize his error until he heard the metal casing of the floating ansible bubbling and dripping onto the floor.

"Damn, that's the third one this month!  Ah well, I'll have my mechanists send me a new model tomorrow morning."  Mezzenbone let the ansible melt midair and it soon crashed to the floor, as it's levitation enchantment failed.  Mezzenbone rolled over and ignored the molten puddle forming behind him.

"It's good to be Emperor."


----------



## Knightfall

*Part Three - Prelude to Invasion*

The council was in an uproar.  The members from hundreds of affiliate worlds and organizations were yelling to be heard, while Chancellor Syrath Erais tried frantically to regain control.  Dozens of skiffs hovered in midair in the building known as Arcanum House.  A perfect sphere, Arcanum House was known by all that had seen as a wonder of science and magic combined.  The building wasn't just the seat of power of the Arcanum of the Stars; it was also the last hope for some in stopping the Dragon Empire from conquering every Outlands world from the edge of Imperial territory to the end of the galaxy.

Elminster of Shadowdale was one of those few.  Syrath Erais had agreed to let his friend petition the council for aid against the Empire but had warned him ahead of time that nothing would probably come of it.

"They will not risk bringing the wrath of the Empire down upon their worlds, Elminster."  Syrath had spoken those words to the Sage of Shadowdale in the chancellor's private chambers.

"I must try.  These Imperial butchers killed my Goddess.  Something must be done.  I will make them see reason."

Now the two stood together on the central skiff of the House, reserved for the chancellor and where individual members of the council are allowed to put forward special petitions to the Arcanum.  Syrath watched the chaos unfold after Elminster had pleaded for the Arcanum to intercede in Toril's behalf.  The vote hadn't even taken place yet and probably wouldn't take place at all.  It was as Syrath had said; they feared the Empire too much.

Elminster let out a long sigh and leaned on the edge of the skiff with his handed knotted at his chest.  The chancellor put a hand on the old mages shoulder.  "I am sorry, my friend.  But I did warn you this would happen."

"I can't believe the Arcanum will ignore this tragedy."  The old mages voice carried across the council hall through the speaker box, which was used by the chancellor to amplify his voice throughout the House.  He had not meant for the entire House to hear his words and he was surprised to hear silence, as all in attendance wished to hear what he might say next.  Elminster of Shadowdale was well known and popular with many other members in the Arcanum.

He took the opportunity, stepped to the podium, and raised his voice louder so that none could say they hadn't heard his words.  "Every time a world is threatened or conquered by the Dragon Empire this council does nothing.  Every time another race or another merchant house is wiped out this council does nothing."

"What are we even doing here if we don't attempt to stop these tyrants from enslaving the entire galaxy.  The world of Breka fell into ashes because this council failed to help a member world fight off the Dragon Brigade.  Now that world's people are enslaved and it member's in the council are now exiles here on Charamosh.  If this council fails to act again then I submit that I will never set foot in Arcanum House again."

"And not a moment to soon."  A jet-black skiff designed for the Theraman Trading Collective floated towards the Chancellor's skiff.  Its dark member was someone that Elminster knew well.  Or at least, Elminster had known the original Manshoon.  This Manshoon was different, one of the clones that the 'real' Manshoon had created in case of his death, he knew he wasn't the real Manshoon (unlike the other clones) and had fled Toril to build a new life somewhere else.  Eventually, he petitioned and joined the Theraman Trading Collective and soon became one of the affiliation's greatest leaders.  He was also the affiliation's mouthpiece in the Arcanum. He cared nothing for Toril and did not associate himself with its politics.

"Manshoon, I expected more of a retort from you."  Elminster and the evil clone had played this game before in the council.  They were more than rivals.  Each believed that the other didn't deserve to be a member of the House.  "Are you slipping?  It that copied mind of yours fading?"

Manshoon boiled beneath the surface but kept his composure.  "For years you have whined and complained that the council does nothing.  Yet, you were told when you joined this council that starting an interstellar conflict with the Dragon Empire was NOT how the Arcanum works.  It is, after all, a secret organization."

"Well, maybe Elminster has a point."  Anther skiff rose just opposite of the TTC skiff.  A large half-dragon female spoke for this affiliation.  "Maybe it is time for the Arcanum of the Stars to change.  Maybe it is time that we do something rather than let worlds like Breka and Toril fall to the Empire."

"Ah, Arassil," Manshoon bowed in mock humility.  "You are indeed one of the most wise amongst the council but your view is tainted by your unique perspective of what happened on Breka."

"And you are a vicious, slimy viper who wiggles around the galaxy selling overpriced, shoddy merchandise."  Arassil's eyes burned with an internal fire and she openly growled at Manshoon.  "And for your information, what happened on Breka was that an entire world was wiped out in less than a month by one of the most vicious beings ever."

"Ah yes, the infamous Thul Gulokas."  Manshoon rolled his eyes and chuckled.  "Wasn't he your mate at one point?"

Arassil's eyes bugged out and she spread her wings, as if she would take flight and cross the distance between the two of them and sink her teeth into the evil wizard.

"Enough!"  Syrath Erais had heard enough.  "This pointless bickering is giving me a headache!  Manshoon, you are out of line and I am fining the Theraman Trading Collective for your insolence!  Trade insults someplace else or I will ban you from the council for a year and a day!  I have warned you several times not to behave in this manner!"

"And as for you Arassil," the chancellor had noticed that the half-dragon member had a huge grin on her face.  "Wipe that smile off your face because while you are indeed one of the wisest amongst the council, you still could not resist trading barbs with Manshoon.  Thus, I am fining you personally and don't want to hear another word out of you for the rest of the day."

"Now, if we can get back to the manner at hand.  Elminster of Shadowdale wishes the council to vote on the manner of what is to be done to prevent the Dragon Empire from conquering Toril.  Those that refuse to vote on the manner may leave and as long as two thirds of the council remains in the House then the vote will take place."

"Chancellor, please don't do this.  You know there won't be enough left to vote."  Elminster couldn't believe that Syrath had trumped his petition.

Syrath put one hand over the speaker box and the other on the old mage's right arm.  "Elminster, if it was up to me we would have left for Toril three hours ago with every ship the Arcanum has access to.  But Manshoon is right, that is NOT what the Arcanum was created for.  We oppose the Empire every way we can but we do not confront them ship to ship.  Such a fight would be suicide for every affiliated world and organization in this council."

Elminster noticed while Syrath was speaking to him that more than two-thirds of the council had left Arcanum House.  His heart sank with the realization that Syrath had done him a favor.  The longer he had tried to convince the council to vote in favor of helping Toril, the longer he would be away from his world and the people he was trying to defend.  "Toril is doomed."

"You don't know that."  Syrath had never known the Sage of Shadowdale to give up so easily.  "You must not give up hope.  Don't let Mystra's death be in vain.  Fight if you must but don't ever give up hope."

The Chancellor's words seem to light a fire in the old mage's eyes.  "Aye, you are right Syrath.  Giving up would be the last thing she would want me to do.  She would have liked you, I think.  It is time for me to go home."

"Not without me you don't."  Elminster turned to see Arassil and her freedom fighters floating on her skiff next to the chancellors.  "The Arcanum of the Stars might not be willing to get involved but we are!"

"Arassil, please don't forget that you swore an oath to keep the council a secret."  Syrath looked 50 years older at the thought of the Dragon Empire capturing Arassil and prying the existence of the Arcanum from her mind.  "You barely escaped from Breka with your mind and body intact."

"Syrath, you worry too much.  I know what I'm doing.  And don't tell me you wouldn't jump at the chance to blow a few Imperial lackeys into dust if you weren't stuck here on Charamosh.  And don't worry about this silly little secret you've dedicated you life to.  My crew and I would never give away the Arcanum even if it is turning into an Old Boy's Club for the insanely paranoid."

Syrath didn't know why he even bothered anymore.  "Forget it, I knew there wasn't any reasoning with you.  Be careful and don't get killed, or worse, captured.  There aren't any resources I can spare for a rescue mission, alright?"

"Ah," Arassil and Syrath's relationship was known to only a select few.  Elminster wondered why they simply didn't get married.  "And here I though you didn't care."

The large half-dragon elf cooed at her lover making the chancellor turn red as a solar sky.  "Time to go El.  We're burning starlight."

"Quite right."

Arassil turned to her men and gave the usual speech about how this wasn't sanctioned and there wasn't any real chance of rescue if it went bad.  All of them had heard it before - Bakner, Caranarth, Marda, and Samuall - all those that had fought on Breka and lived to tell about it.

Elminster stepped onto the skiff with the resistance members and each one activated their Arcanum signet ring one after the other.  Elminster activated his last and closed his eyes and thought of Shadowdale.  "To Toril."

Syrath Erais watched as they vanished, transported instantly to the world of Toril.  He could only guess at what would be awaiting them when they arrived.  "Please, be careful my friends."

*                                        *                                        *

While Elminster of Shadowdale stood next to the chancellor and pleaded his case to the Arcanum, Hadrhune was leaving the Temple of Shadows in the city of Shade.  He had asked for an audience with the High Cleric of the temple to discuss the current crisis regarding the Spell Weave and Shadow Weave.  The High Cleric's assistant had said that the Lady of Night was unavailable and that he should come back later.  This was the High Cleric's way of telling him that not only did she not know anything but that she also didn't think he had a need to know when she did.

Hadrhune had been worried before, but now he was trying not to panic!  Yes, the clerics of Shar were known for being secretive but not with him.  He was one of Shar's favorites even if he wasn't one of her Chosen.  This brush off was like a slap in the face.  Shar had always been fine with the fact that Hadrhune had kept his loyalties divided between the Dark Mistress and Lady of Mysteries.  He had to find out what had happened.  Was Mystra simply blocking his access to the Weave?  Impossible, he secretly visited her temple in Harrowdale, the House of Mystra, ever month.

"That's it," Hadrhune should have thought of it earlier.  "Llewan will know what has happened.  She will not turn me away."

Llewan Aspenwold, the high priest of the House of Mystra, struggled to keep the temple occupied and had accepted Hadrhune when the shade had first come to her.  His outlook on life may be different but the high priest had never doubted the shade's devotion to the Lady of Mysteries.

Hadrhune's Shadow Walk ability allowed him to traverse the distance to the temple in less time than it would take a winged creature to fly from Shade to Harrowdale.  He stepped back through the shadow to Toril arriving near the entrance to the temple as he always did, cloaked in the shadow of the building.  The shade drew his cloak around him and pulled his deep hood up to hide his shadowy nature.  Not that it mattered when dealing with Llewan.  She knew what he was and he refused to hide his features unless there were other worshippers in the temple that might be frightened by his visage.

The shade stopped before the doorway to the temple and spoke the accustomed prayer to the Lady of Mysteries.  He then removed his holy symbol of Shar and tucked it into a small alcove that Llewan had built for him so that he could store the symbol near the temple without having to risk losing it.  He had agreed to never bring a symbol of Shar into the House of Mystra and would not break his vow now, regardless of the danger he might face without it.

Then Hadrhune of Shade stepped through the doorway and into the temple.  This place was like a second home to him even though it wasn't the most opulent temple in Faerûn.  In fact, it was more like a roadside shrine with four walls then a temple.  The pews were wooden planks on pulled up stumps and the temple looked more like a temple to one of the gods of nature.  Only the banner above the Alter gave away the temples true deity.  A circle of seven blue-white stars with red mist flowing from the center, Hadrhune never bored of looking at the symbol of the Lady of Mysteries.  He instinctively reached under his cloak and grasped his second holy symbol dedicated to Mystra.

It was then that Hadrhune noticed two figures sitting together near the front of the temple on the front row of pews.  He knew Llewan right away but didn't know the woman sitting next to her.  Hadrhune had gotten to know most of the permanent members of Llewan's flock.  This woman was obviously not from Harrowdale.  Her manner was regal even as she openly wept.  She wore the clothes of a minstrel but was armored in some of the finest chain mail Hadrhune had ever seen.  Llewan had her arm around the woman and was obviously trying to comfort her.  Hadrhune backed into the far corner of the temple and waited.  Hadrhune knew better than to expose his face to strangers visiting the temple even those that also worshipped Mystra.  Not everyone was as tolerant as Llewan.  He tried not to eavesdrop but couldn't help himself once the stranger spoke.

"How can this be?"  Her voice was like a harp being played by a celestial and Hadrhune was instantly mesmerized.  "Why did this happen?"

"I don't know," Llewan hadn't seen Hadrhune come in her attention focused completely on the person beside her.  "I miss her too.  It isn't the same now that she is gone.  I haven't felt this way since the Time of Troubles."

"What will become of us if the Lady is dead forever this time?"

Hadrhune's heart sank.  He had considered the possibility that the Weave was destroyed but not his Goddess.  He felt his knees give out and he stumbled into the back pew.  Llewan and the stranger turned.  He had his back to them but Llewan knew exactly who he was.  Hadrhune with his hands in face started shaking and tried desperately not to cry.  He was devoted to Shar but he loved Mystra.

"Hadrhune, I did not hear you come in."

The shade tried to remain composed turning to face the two women.  Upon seeing her face, Hadrhune knew exactly who the other woman was.  He immediately started praying.

"Storm Silverhand, this is Hadrhune."  Llewan noted the look of displeasure on Storm's face and realized she had put Hadrhune in harms way too late.  "Oh dear, now Storm lets be reasonable.  Hadrhune is welcome here.  He is one of my most faithful flock members."

"I hope you're kidding!"  Storm looked like she was ready to flail the shadowed skin off the shade.  "This thing does not belong here!"

"Hello to you to Storm," Hadrhune couldn't help himself.  He enjoyed playing this game.  How had he missed the fact the Storm Silverhand was in his presence?  It must have been the fact that she wasn't hurling magic and insults at him.  "It's been a while.  Did you miss me?"

Storm went for her spell component pouch and Hadrhune knew he had gone to far.  He dived towards the shadows and shifted to the Plane of Shadow just as Storm's Flashburst spell went off where he had been standing a moment before.

"Storm, this is the House of Mystra!"  Llewan grabbed the Chosen's arm and spun her about.  "Hadrhune might be a shade but he is also faithful to the Lady and you will leave him be while he is in this temple!"

Storm couldn't believe what she was hearing.  "I will do no such thing!"

"Then I must ask you to leave."  Llewan might have been young compared to Storm but as the high priest of the House of Mystra she decided what was acceptable behavior in the confines of her temple.  She knew that another higher-ranking priest might not have agreed with her allowing Hadrhune to worship at the House of Mystra but they could not force her to ban him.

Even Storm knew this but it didn't stop her from making her opinion known.  "It is a mistake for you to let him enter this temple.  Even if he is devoted to the Lady, his heart is an evil twisted thing."

"I will not turn away the faithful of the Lady regardless of morality."  Llewan now spoke as a high priest would to a wayward flock member.  "All who love the Lady of Mysteries are welcome here."

Hadrhune was now listening from the shadows.  He had come back from the Plane of Shadow and now stood quietly off to the left of the quarreling women.  He did not speak or even move.  The shade was still unsure whether or not Storm would attack him again.  It had served him right that she had.  He had been arrogant and less than pious with his remarks towards the Chosen of Mystra.  She deserved his respect while they stood within this temple even if they were enemies.

Llewan had succeeded in calming Storm down enough that the Chosen had stopped looking for Hadrhune in every shadow.  She was still agitated though.  "If he is so pious then why is he hiding?"

"Maybe because he isn't sure whether or not you are going to blown him to ashes."  The high priest made Storm take her hand out of her spell pouch.  "Now stop that or I'll kick you out on your butt!"

Storm flushed.  Llewan had scolded her like a bad child.  "I-I'm sorry Llewan."

"Fine, fine.  Now sit over there and don't move.  I may not be a Chosen of Mystra but if you hurl magic in my temple again I swear I'll make you sit the corner.  Hadrhune, you can come out now."

"Thank you Llewan and I am sorry.  I behaved badly."  The shade stepped out of the shadows.  He turned to Storm and sucked in his pride.  "I am deeply sorry Chosen.  I did not treat you with the respect you deserve as one of Mystra's faithful.  My behavior was boorish and unacceptable."

Storm sat on the pew with her jaw hanging open.  It was almost comical.  Hadrhune had surprised her.  "Thank you, I think."

"Much better," Llewan put her hand on the Alter and sighed.  She looked fatigued.

Hadrhune stepped quickly to her side and helped support her.  "Are you all right Llewan?  You don't look well."

"Oh, I'm just tired.  You are about the nineteenth person who has been here today seeking guidance since Mystra died."

"So it is as you said earlier."  Hadrhune helped her sit down next to Storm.  He couldn't help keeping one eye on the Chosen.  The shade sat on the other side of Llewan.  "What do you know about how it happened?"

"Not much," Llewan put her head on his shoulder and Storm took her hand.  "I felt it happen.  Then she was simply gone and the Weave with her."

"I felt it to."  Hadrhune now knew what had drawn him onto the balcony.  It was the death of the Lady of Mysteries.  "What is so powerful that it could destroy a goddess and her magic in one stroke?  It doesn't make sense."

"I been trying to figure that out."  Storm voice was forlorn.  She sounded more than just a little depressed.  "When Mystra perished part of her essence, part of the magic was transferred into me.  The other Chosen have also been given a part of her essence."

Hadrhune perked up at the news.  "You have a part of her?  Does that mean she might still be resurrected somehow?"

"We still don't know.  It's possible, I guess."  Storm felt heavy with burden.  "We can hope but I don't think she will come back."

"The Shadow Weave has also been affected."  Hadrhune had been tiptoeing around the subject wondering if he should bring it up.

"Are you serious," Storm didn't care about Shar but new that if what Hadrhune was saying was indeed true that the world might be in serious jeopardy.

"Deadly serious," the shade's visage turned grim.  "The Shadow Weave is fluctuating wildly and the Lady of Night of the Temple of Shadows in Shade doesn't have a clue what is going on."

Llewan stood and walked over to the Alter of the temple.  "This is not good.  If magic is failing all over Faerûn the entire continent is vulnerable.  An organized army could conquer everything."

"And if the worlds magic fails then Shade will crash to the earth."  Hadrhune knew that none would mourn the city's destruction.  Not even the 'true' Empire of Shadows would care that much about one Vassal State.

"Is that all you care about, shade."  Storm was quickly losing her patience with him again.  "Is that all the Lady is to you?  A way to keep your precious city in the air."

"Storm, I warned you!"  Llewan grabbed the Chosen by the ear and pulled her off to one side.  "You arrogant child, of course he is worried about his city.  And you should be concentrating on worrying about the Dalelands.  Without magic to protect it the Zhents will overrun every fort, town and farm."

Storm turned red again, this time in anger, and rubbed her ear.  She glared at Hadrhune and the shade knew she would refuse to back down again.  So much misplaced aggression and pride.

"Llewan, it was a joy to see you again but I think it would be better if I went back to Shade.  There are still a lot of questions that need answering and I must prepare the city in case its magic fails.  Chosen, I am sorry if my words upset you.  That was not my intent.  It is true that we will never be allies but I do respect your power and envy the love the Lady gave you."

Hadrhune of Shade turned and walked from the House of Mystra.  He stopped and retrieved his Shar holy symbol from the alcove.  He tucked it inside his cloak after putting the chain around his neck.  Then he did something he never thought he never do.  He held both his symbols together and prayed.

"I will try to find a way to bring you back, Mystra.  But if I cannot then I swear will avenge your death even if it cost me my very soul."  Hadrhune's eyes glowed with a reddish light, as he stepped into the shadow of the temple and began his journey back to Shade.

*                                        *                                        *

Captain Farhand hadn't remained seated for very long.  He hated waiting.  The Emperor would have the message by now but there still wasn't a reply authorizing him to attack.  The world was ripe for the plucking and he intended to use the full might of the starships he had available to him to get the job done.

Elgan watched as his captain paced back and forth in front of the forward window stopping ever once in a while to look out at Toril and then continue pacing.  He had never seen the captain so agitated before and was trying to think of a way to calm him down.

"Sir, why don't you go to the ship's temple and speak with Centurion.  "The Aspect has never been in a battle like this before.  It may be nervous."

The captain stopped pacing and looked at his First Mate like he had grown a second head.  Then he noticed that the crewmen on the bridge were looking at him like he was going crazy.

"Perhaps you are right."  Farhand walked toward the bridge door, pushed a button next to the metal frame and stood there as the hydraulic door slide open with a hiss.  "Let me know once the Emperor's reply has arrived through the ansible."

"Yes sir," Elgan noticed the bridge crew relax a little once the captain stepped through the doorframe and the door slide shut behind him.  "Don't relax too much boys.  We need to keep the edge keen.  I want an update on the planet's defenses within the hour."

The crew snapped back to attention and Elgan hoped that the ship's patron Aspect could calm his captain down.

*                                        *                                        *

Centurion had known this day would come.  An Aspect of the True God known as the Destroyer, Centurion relished battle and destruction.  The Aspect's Avatar was not nervous in the least.  He stood facing the starship's Divine Sphere waiting for Captain Gregory Farhand to arrive at the temple.  Being the patron of the ship's entire crew the Aspect was responsible for the morale of the crew, even its captain.  It would take some time for the captain to traverse the length of the ship so the Aspect was content to wait.

Then Centurion felt another divine presence in the temple.  "Welcome, Ao of Toril.  Come to surrender have you?"

"It is not my world to surrender," Ao, the Overpower of the Faerûnian Pantheon stood behind the Aspect of the Destroyer.  "I have come to enter the Divine Sphere and return back to the Unification Church where I belong."

Centurion turned around and laughed at Ao.  "You take me for a fool, Ao.  You are not an Aspect of One of the Twelve.  You are an arrogant backwater god with little real power!"

"If you doubt what I say then look into me and you will see I am telling the truth."  Ao locked eyes with Centurion and opened his essence to the Destroyer's Aspect.

Centurion couldn't believe it.  This backwater god was indeed an Aspect of One of the Twelve, an Aspect of the Warrior no less.  "Ao, you are indeed one of us.  How did you come to be lost out on the rim of the galaxy?"

"I am not lost, Centurion.  I have existed since before your construction, since before the Great War sent this part of the galaxy back into the Dark Ages.  I was this world's Primary Aspect before there even was a Dragon Empire."

"And now that I am here you wish to leave?"  Centurion meant it as a rhetorical question.  He knew that an Aspect cut-off from the Divine Sphere's was little more than a mortal prisoner stuck in magical stasis.

"Correct," Ao looked at the Sphere.  "I can't even have worshippers on this bloody world.  I've been reduced to a watchdog for a bunch of childish wannabe gods."

"Has it really been that bad, brother?"

"Yes," Ao was pacing now.  "I had to strip them of their godhood once just to keep things from getting boring.  I've even had to allow mortals to become gods in order add some variety."

"Mortals, as gods!  Are you insane!"  Centurion imposed himself between Ao and the Divine Sphere.  "I don't know if I should let you return!"

"Relax, brother.  They are completely under my control.  I could strip the lesser gods of their power completely and reduce even the greatest of them to mere shells of divinity."

"Really," Centurion would test this Aspect's loyalty to the Unification Church.  "The coming battle would be a lot easier with you on our side.  What do you say, brother?"

"I have been preparing for this since the galaxy collapsed into war.  The world's goddess of magic, Mystra, was linked to the world's very magical essence called the Spell Weave.  What she didn't know was that I sabotaged it.  I modified the essence to break apart when a starcaster or technological engine were activated in the system.  Thus, when you entered the system the resulting shock wave ripped her apart through the Spell Weave and then it collapsed.  The mortals are magical paupers now."

"Ah, you have been planning to betray them from the beginning?  I approve, brother.  Of course, I will need you to strip these gods of whatever powers you can before I let you through the Divine Sphere."

"Done," Ao shifted to the Cynosure just before Captain Farhand walked through the archway of the ship's temple.  Centurion would ease the captain's mind with the knowledge that conquering this planet would be easier than they had originally thought.

*                                        *                                        *

Kelemvor was waiting for Ao in the Cynosure.  He had felt Mystra die and wanted to know why.  Most of the other greater gods were also manifested in the meeting place of the gods.  Bane, Chauntea, Cyric, Lathander, Oghma, Shar, Silvanus, Talos, Tempus and Tyr all awaited their Overpower, as Ao manifested in the center of the circle of the gods.  He despised every last one of these backwater deities and would be glad to be rid of them as part of his immortal existence.  Immortal Existence, they really didn't understand what that meant.  They would learn though.  These, of Faerûns most powerful gods, would survive the reckoning but would be little more than demigod paupers.  Even some of the remaining mortals would have more power.

Ao hid it all inside as he always did.  They could not see his True Aspect as one of the Twelve.  He called out to the remaining gods of the Pantheon and soon the ring of gods was full.  They were all insignificant compared to an Aspect of One of the Twelve True Gods.  Only Cyric had come close to learning the truth when he had gone mad by reading that infernal book of his.  Ao had allowed Bane back to keep Cyric in check, even if Bane was oblivious to the fact.

"Mystra is dead," Ao thought the words to every god in the Cynosure.  Then the Aspect revealed his true self to the Gods of Faerûn.  A murmur rose amongst the deities.

"How did this happen without me knowing?" Kelemvor was upset.  Not because Mystra, his former lover, was dead but because death had occurred and he knew nothing about it.

"Because I did not want you to, you insignificant little cur."  Ao was done being diplomatic with these gods.  "I killed her and I wanted none of you to know how or why it happened until I dropped it on you."

If a god could be stunned stupid then the Gods of Faerûn could be described as being such after Ao thought those words in their divine minds.

"I don't understand."  Lathander thought the words before any of the others could fathom a response.  "Why?  Did she betray us?"

The Cynosure shook with Ao's laughter.  "You stupid little god, you don't get it do you.  I am Ao, Aspect of the One Warrior, a True God of the Unification Church.  You could never comprehend what I am."

"We shall see!"  The Black Lord didn't like being mocked by anyone.  He attempted to shift out of the Cynosure but found himself unable to move.

"Ah, Bane.  You would be interesting as an Aspect of the Destroyer but I have a feeling that my brother Centurion wouldn't approve.  Ah well, as the mortals say 'spilt mead and all that'.  But I do have something to show you all."

Ao changed the Cynosure until it was pitch black.  Then he related the history of the Unification Church, as he knew it up until the Great War.  Then he continued by revealing the little he knew of the galaxy since that time.  The Gods of Faerûn watched in horror as he described what would become of Toril once the Dragon Empire was done with it.

"You see, you really have little choice in the events that are about to unfold.  Centurion has asked me to strip you down to your most basic divine abilities and I have agreed."

"They'll destroy us all!"  Tyr struggled to free himself from Ao's mental grip.  "They will destroy the world, its culture, it people!  How can you do this?"

"Because I don't care.  I cannot have worshippers on this world unless they worship me as my Aspect.  And in order for that to happen the world would need to be under the control of the Unification Church and I'd have to want to stay.  I do not want to stay here.  I will not risk being cutoff from the Divine Spheres again!"

The Cynosure shifted again and the Gods of Faerûn found themselves standing on a desolate island south of Calimshan.  The gods looked around for Ao but the Aspect of the Warrior of the Twelve was gone.  Several of the lesser gods cried out as they transformed into dust before the others' eyes.  A few of the gods came to the painful realization that they were now mortal.  Only Kelemvor, Oghma, Shar, Talos and Tempus had enough power remaining too be considered intermediate gods.

"Well, this is an interesting development."  Oghma, the Lord of Knowledge, took stock of his new form and went through the knowledge that he still remembered.  "Unbelievable, I remember knowing so much more.  But it isn't there and there isn't any sense of loss.  Fascinating."

"Fascinating!"  The Black Lord was furious and kicked at the ashes of Malar.  "All of my allies are either dead or are mortal and I've barely the power keep a hold of my realm!  Ao shall pay for betraying us!"

The Black Lord shifted away to seethe in anger.

"No, don't leave me here alone!"  Loviatar was crying.  She had become mortal.  "I would rather have died than exist in this state."

"I would grant you death Loviatar, " Kelemvor stood behind the fallen Goddess of Pain, his grim mask showing no emotion.  "But you are too valuable to let die.  The Goddess of Pain will be needed again.  In fact, I believe you will be needed more now than ever."

Kelemvor was still the Lord of the Dead, even reduced in power as he was.  He surveyed what was left of the fallen Gods of Faerûn.  Besides he, Oghma and Bane, the only gods with any divinity in them were Akadi, Chauntea, Cyric, Gond, Grumbar, Helm, Ilmater, Istishia, Kossuth, Lathander, Selune, Shar, Silvanus, Sune, Talos, Tempus, Tyr, Ubtao and Mask.  Of all the lesser gods only Mask survived with his godhood intact.  This didn't surprise Kelemvor.  Mask always found a way to survive, it was in his very nature.

Besides Loviatar, only a few of the remaining lesser gods were transformed into mortal form.  Beshaba, Lliira, Milil, Torm and Tymora all became human.  Finder was transformed into a wyvern, Mielikki became a unicorn, Nobanion became a dire lion, and Umberlee became a monstrous shark.  Umberlee dragged herself from the shore disappearing into the sea, while Finder took flight and headed towards Chult.  Nobanion attacked a slew Beshaba before any could stop the beast.  Beshaba turned out to have bad luck as a mortal.  They chained the great lion was to a large stone.  Chauntea tried to comfort Mielikki and Helm watched Cyric with a keen eye making sure he didn't try to kill one of them and take their power.

"In all there are only 22 of us left, including Bane, with the spark of divinity."  Kelemvor seemed destined to lead the new Gods of Faerûn, as the others seemed to be thrusting the mantle upon him.  "Another nine could become gods again with a little bit of luck.  Finder, Nobanion and Umberlee will be the hardest to raise back to godhood, as their new animalistic natures take over their minds.

"Mielikki," the Lord of the Dead addressed the now mortal unicorn.  "You must hide where no one may find you until we can find a way to restore you.  I suggest the Moonshaes or Evermeet.  Chauntea, we will leave the task of protecting Mielikki to you.  Take her somewhere safe."

"It will be as you command, Kelemvor."  The Earthmother put a hand on the unicorn's back and the two of them shifted away.  Kelemvor thought of Jergal and remembered something the Scribe of Death told him once.

_"Leadership is never a choice one makes.  Others make you lead so that if you fail, they do not."_

"Cyric and Shar."  Kelemvor turned toward the two dark gods.  "You don't like me and I don't like you.  We all need to get over it and keep this pantheon intact.  Case in point, Bane.  He is a wildcard in this game.  He would sell every last one of us out if he thought it would gain him Faerûn.  I need you two to watch him closely.  If it goes well then we may be rid of him again and the two of you can divide his essence up however you choose."

Shar bowed and agreed to the Lord of the Dead's terms.  Cyric on the other hand laughed at Kelemvor.

"Who died and made you boss?"  Cyric was eyeing his old friend with a lust for vengeance.  "What's to stop me from taking your essence?"

"Not what Cyric, but who." Kelemvor called over the Lord of Shadows.  "Mask, I need you to do the pantheon a favor.  I need you to keep an eye on this jackal."

"Yes Lord Kelemvor.  It will be my pleasure."  Mask wasn't fond of Kelemvor but he knew the Lord of the Dead would not betray him.  He was too honorable.  Cyric and Bane, on the other hand, he had bowed and scrapped to because he had feared them.  Now that the two gods weren't more powerful than he was, they were not valuable allies.

Cyric growled at Mask and told him it was the Lord of Shadows who would have to be watching his own back.  "Lest Razor's Edge find you."  He then shifted away.  Kelemvor asked Shar to watch Cyric as well.

Mask watched Shar shift away.  He wasn't worried about Cyric.  The Lord of Shadows was hiding his true power and none knew that he was still, in fact, a lesser god, even after Ao's reckoning.  A secret cache of essence along with several quick thrusts from Stealthwhisper had kept him alive.  Several of the other lesser gods had died by Mask's sword before Ao took their essence.  Instead of them turning to ash they had been quickly absorbed by the Lord of Shadows keeping his true power from being siphoned off by Ao.

It had been a great plan and he had executed it perfectly.  And as a result, he had taken out Gargauth, Hoar, Savras and Talona.  He had lost very little of his own essence and gained the portfolios of four gods, which he let Ao have without a second thought.  While still only a lesser god, he could handle Cyric.

"Gond and Oghma, we need you to learn as much as you can about this Dragon Empire.  We cannot fight something we know very little about."

"Knowledge is power."  Oghma bowed to his new Overpower.  "It will be as you say Kelemvor."

The two gods vanished together.

"Now, I need a new Scribe of Death."  Mortals are going to start dying soon and I need to keep track of everything.  Milil, you are only mortal now but I think you will do."

"Scribe of Death?"  The once god thought for a second and then shook his head.  "I don't think I would like that at all.  You should pick someone else."

"I didn't ask you whether or not you wanted the job, Milil.  I need a scribe and you are it."

Milil looked to the remaining gods.  "Can he do that?"

"Yes," Tyr's thoughts echoed through Milil's head.  "Or would you rather join my flock and fight to a glorious death."

"Well, when you put it that way."  Milil stepped away from Tyr and stood next to the new leader of the Faerûnian Pantheon.  "How could I refuse Kelemvor's offer?"

"The remaining once gods shall remain in hiding until they can be restored."  Kelemvor turned to elemental gods.  "Akadi, Grumbar, Istishia and Kossuth.  Each of you will be responsible for keeping one of the once gods safe from harm.  Akadi will take Tymora, Grumbar will hide Torm, Istishia is responsible for Lliira, and Kossuth will keep Loviatar safe."

"I will not hide like some lowly cur!"  Torm the True believed in duty and honor.  "I may be mortal but I can still fight!  Would you ask the mortals that will risk their lives in to run away and hide?"

"Very well, Torm.  But if you die, I will not bring you back."

"I understand."

"Grumbar, you will hide Nobanion from our enemies."

"Yes, Lord Kelemvor." Grumbar grabbed the chain that held the once god now dire lion and separated it from the stone with a mere thought.  He and Nobanion shifted away, as well as the other elemental gods and their charges.

"The rest of you must go and prepare the world for the battle to come.  I must find out if the other gods of Toril are still alive.  We may need their help if we are going to stand a chance."

The remaining Gods of Faerûn shifted away to warn their faithful of the Dragon Empire.  Kelemvor, the new leader of the Faerûnian Pantheon shifted to Mulhorand to speak with Horus-Re and the other Old Gods of the Mulhorandi.  He would need their help and hoped he could convince the rival pantheon that an alliance was vital to the world's survival.

*                                        *                                        *

Captain Farhand stood on the bridge of the _Centurion_ with the full knowledge that the Aspect of the Warrior, Ao, had stripped the Faerûnian Pantheon of their most powerful abilities.  The Aspect was gone now - merged with the Divine Sphere to rejoin the One Warrior.  It would not be back.

The reply from the Emperor had arrived shortly after the ship's Aspect had told him the good new and Farhand now watched as the Hammerhead drop ships moved into place above the continent of Faerûn.  Then the ships systematically began to separate section by section.  The resulting section ships were like floating armories, each one carrying ground forces and a plasma cannon that could be fired from space.

"Launch all interceptors, deploy the plasma cannon platforms and charge the main gun."  Farhand gave the order in a calm monotone voice and his crewmen were now confident that their captain was himself again.  A dozen interceptors rocketed out of the ship's custom designed fighter bays.  They grouped themselves into perfect V formations and held their position.  They would not attack the surface until the bombardment from above the planet took out the major cities.

Farhand then heard the detachable weapon platforms separate one after another from the outer hull of the ship.  A design he chose himself for the _Centurion_, the 10 platforms each had a single plasma cannon and could be automated or operated remotely.  The nearest one could be seen to rocket forward with its propulsion system and then open up and fold itself back to reveal its huge plasma cannon, extending out from its center.  The platforms maneuvered and systematically placed themselves between the gaps left between the twenty four drop ship sectionals.

"Is everything in position?"  Farhand knew it was but wanted to hear the words.

"Yes Sir!  The weapons are charged and fire control awaits your command."

Captain Gregory Farhand stepped to the forward window and looked at the array of weaponry at his command.  They had no idea how much their world was about to change.  "Fire."


----------



## Knightfall

Well, that's it for tonight.  Stay tuned.  Tomorrow I will post the conclusion of Book One.


----------



## Horacio

Wow! That was simply genial


----------



## Knightfall

*Thanks Horacio!*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *Wow! That was simply genial  *




Heh, just you wait.  Here's part four.  I think I'll make everyone sweat for part five.  Heh!
-------------------------------

*Part Four - Unlikely Heroes*

Just before Farhand ordered for the assault to begin, Elminster, Arassil and her Soldiers of Freedom arrived in Shadowdale at the foot of the Twisted Tower.  The two guards in front of the jumped to attention and drew their swords.  Then Elminster stepped out of the smoke that accompanied the Transport spell embedded into the Arcanum signet rings, an effect he wished had been left out of the design of the ring.  The smoke was disgusting and tended to cling to a person.

"Hail and well-," Elminster didn't get a chance to finish.  Powerful bolts of plasma energy scream down from the sky, impacting the ground all around them.  The Twisted Tower shook, as several plasma bursts slammed into the ground several feet away.

"What the-" One of the guards moved out from under the tower to peer into the sky.  Arassil knocked him down to the ground and ordered everyone to take cover.

"Damn, it's starting!"  The half-dragon hissed, pushing the guardsman to the ground again, as he tried to stand.  "I'd hoped we'd have more time!"

"Aye.  Even I didn't think it would start this soon."  Elminster watched as Dalesfolk ran screaming in every direction.  A small family exited their home just before a plasma blot incinerated it.  Others were not as lucky.  "We have to protect them."

"Already thought of that," Arassil hunched over and sprinted across the open road deftly dodged fleeing Dalesfolk and deadly plasma energy.  Elminster watched as she dove under a rocky outcropping where Bakner and Samuall had taken cover.  She yelled something into Bakner's ear and he nodded his head, took off his pack and pulled out three large, metal cylinders.  Samuall instinctively followed his older brother's lead and soon had his pack off removing three more cylinders.  Elminster had seen these devices before and knew that Arassil was going to have the mechanists setup a perimeter defense shield around Shadowdale.

The two clasped hands for a second then each scrambled out from under the outcropping in opposite directions.  Arassil waved her arm as a signal for Elminster, Caranarth and Marda to run across the road toward the outcropping.  The two freedom fighters didn't hesitate but Elminster found himself unable to move.  The two guardsmen remained huddled against the stone of helix-shaped tower next to him.  They were terrified and surprisingly so was he.  The old mage grabbed the guard closest to him, shaking the man.

"Pull yourself together."  The guardsman's head was watching as bolts of plasma slammed into the earth all around them.  "I need you to go inside and tell Lord Mourngrym to get out of the tower before one of these bolts destroy it.  Not even its magic can protect those inside!"

"I don't understand," the guard was a little more lucid but still terrified.  "What is happening?  What kind of magic is this?  Are the Zhents responsible for this?"

"No," the Zhents are not behind this.  The Zhents are likely getting pummeled just like we are."

The guardsman raised an eyebrow and looked at the old mage like he was crazy.  He didn't understand and Elminster didn't have time to explain it to him.  "Just get Mourngrym out of the tower."

As if on cue, the double doors of the Twisted Tower opened and a force of Mourngrym's finest stood in the archway.  Mourngrym stood in front in his finest armor.  He had heard the old mage's words and looked Elminster directly in the eye.

"What in name of the Nine Hells is going on, Elminster?"  The Lord of Shadowdale was in a foul mood but Elminster didn't blame him.  Half of Shadowdale was already in ruins and the forest was burning all around them.

"Mourngrym," Elminster looked over his shoulder and saw that Arassil was setting up her command post and having Marda and Caranarth hollow out a bunker under the outcropping.  She was setting up some sort of mechanical device that Elminster didn't recognize.  "I don't have time to explain in detail.  All you need to know for now is that a hostile force known as the Dragon Empire wishes to conquer the Dales.  This Empire exists beyond our world and rules most of the stars visible in the sky at night.  They are ruthless and will not accept surrender.  I humbly suggest you and you're men find appropriate cover until my associates can get proper defenses setup against their weapons."

"I am not going to hide under some rock, old mage."  Mourngrym looked at Arassil with a note of disdain and then unsheathed his sword with a flourish.  "This is the only protection I need!"

The Lord of Shadowdale was stupid as a rock.  Elminster had always considered the man a bit of a loose cannon.  The Lord of Shadowdale ordered the two guardsmen to join the column and the entire company marched out of the tower with their heads down and shields raised.  Elminster watched in horror as Mourngrym led his men out of full cover of the tower.

Plasma bolts slammed into the earth near the soldiers, as they started to spread out to assess the damage to Shadowdale.  A plasma bolt came down amongst them and three of the men were incinerated.  The remaining soldiers scattered for cover and Mourngrym dropped his shield and ran back towards the Twisted Tower.  A plasma bolt landed a few feet behind him and the force of the impact knocked him off his feet.

Just as Elminster was sure the Lord of Shadowdale would be incinerated, Arassil ran through the chaos of plasma fire and fleeing soldiers and picked the Lord of Shadowdale up with one hand.  She ran back under cover with the man draped over her shoulder.  Once under the outcropping she again signaled to Elminster to cross the road.  The old mage knew he'd never make it without magical aid and activated his ring.

"To Arassil."  The mage appeared next to the half-dragon in a puff of smoke.

Arassil coughed and waved her hands in the air.  "Yuck, did you have to use the ring."

"Elminster, what is that thing?"  Mourngrym was still lucid but his manners failed him.  Arassil growled at him.  She didn't like being referred to as 'that thing'.

"This is Arassil.  She is a half-dragon.  And I suggest you be more polite Mourngrym Amcathra.  She saved your life."

The Lord of Shadowdale considered himself a tolerant man and flushed at his lack of etiquette.  He stood and brushed himself off.  Then he bowed with as much flourish as he had used to draw his sword.  "I am sorry.  Thank you for saving my life."

"You're welcome," Arassil shook her head in disgust.  "Now don't do that again or I'll shoot you myself."

Elminster smiled, as Mourngrym look of apology changed to one of shock.  No one spoke to him like that except his wife.  He was about to retort when Elminster laid a hand on the man's arm.  "I'm sure Lord Mourngrym regrets his actions and will not put any more lives in jeopardy."

The words were for Mourngrym, not Arassil.  The Lord of Shadowdale hung his head knowing he should have listened to the old mage.  " Elminster, this Empire is too powerful for Shadowdale to resist.  We can't fight this kind of magic."

"Don't be so sure," Arassil continued to assemble the device she was working with just as Bakner and Samuall both appeared together running for the bunker.  The two brothers dove into the makeshift bunker just as a plasma bolt slammed into the top of the Twisted Tower.  The top half of the structure exploded and bits of debris came down all around them.

"Damn, that was close!"  Bakner coughed, as smoke billowed into the bunker.  "Sammy, you ok?"

"Piece of cake, dude!"  Samuall slapped his brother on the back.  "Arassil, the energy field rods are in place.  It won't protect the entire town but it will have to do."

"Yes," Arassil flipped a switch on her belt and the energy blasts stopped hitting the ground around them.  "Caranarth, check the field strength."

"It's got enough power for at least two of this world's solar days.  It won't be long before the Empire realizes we're here."

"I know."

"So what's the plan, chief?"  Samuall wasn't known for his etiquette but then neither were any of them.  "The four of us can't stop an entire planetary invasion.  We don't have any air support or ground forces.  And these backworlders aren't going to be much help.  We don't have time to train them even if we did have the weaponry."

Arassil took Samuall's words in stride.  She expected the question to be asked and had been preparing her answer for some time.  Longer than any of them realized.

"You're right, we don't have time to train them.  But then again we won't need their help.  The _Victory_ is hiding in the system behind Toril's sun.  We have three Saber-class corvettes to support her and an entire ground regiment on a ship called the _Deva Wing_."

"Where did you get three corvettes and this other ship?  Not even you have those kind of personal resources." Caranarth didn't like being kept in the dark by his commander.

"They aren't my ships.  I discovered that Gulokas had found out about Toril and that it would only be a matter of time before the Empire came here.  Toril is too valuable to lose.  I learned of a militant group starting up in the Outlands called the Freedom League.  The ships belong to the League."

"You should have told me."  Elminster hadn't even suspected there were starships in Amaunator.

"Your pain in the House had to be genuine, my friend.  If anyone had suspected the truth the Arcanum would have voted to remove Toril's seats in the House and Syrath would have been dismissed as chancellor. "

"And Syrath agreed to this?"

"He doesn't know anything about it.  The League is not sanctioned by the Arcanum.  I am leaving the Arcanum and joining the League."

"You're not serious."  Elminster counted Arassil as one of the few allies he had in the council.  "The council needs you."

"Please, the council is full of back-stabbing charlatans and spineless diplomats.  They will never stand against the Empire unless cold, hard reality is shoved down their throats.  I plan to do the shoving!"

"Alright, we're going on the offensive!" Bakner high-fived his brother and started checking his gear.  The other members of Arassil's Soldiers of Freedom started digging in for the long haul.

Elminster and Mourngrym stared at each other, each wondering what this Freedom League could possibly do against the Empire.

*                                        *                                        *

Command Madden watched the assault begin through the hovering Vid-Screen in front of him on the bridge of the _Deva Wing_.  They needed to get moving but had still not heard anything from Arassil.  The half-dragon captain of the _Victory_ had told him that she would send him the data the small fleet would need to take on the Imperial forces.  Shield codes, weapon schematics, personal details, etc.

The half-dragon's spy on the _Basilisk_ had prevented the runnerships from spotting the small fleet behind the system's sun by providing the exact sensor settings and frequencies used by the scout ships.  It was this same spy who would supply the information needed to bring down these jackals.  Of course, Arassil's spy would land on the planet's surface with the rest of the section ships before the fleet attacked.  Madden knew that the fleets four ships would barely be a match for this Imperial battleship let alone two Hammerhead-class drop ships.

The Freedom League was supporting this operation at the behalf of Arassil.  It was the only way to convince the half-dragon to join the League.  In reality, the League needed her almost as much as she needed them right now.  The Victory would be the first cruiser added to the fleet.  Madden was sure that others would follow if they could take out the Imperials.  Madden had been one of them once.  A captain of an Imperial battleship, his family had been so proud.  Then the Red Age began and his people began to suffer under the tyrant Mezzenbone.  He finished his last Tour of Duty, cashed his pension and left for the Outlands.  He had not looked back since.

The Qesemet should have continued to rule the Empire.  But no, they handed Mezzenbone the keys to the Empire without even a thought and now people everywhere suffered because of it.  He had come out of retirement to send those scaly bastards a message they would not soon forget.  Commander Davis Madden was the Freedom League.  It had been his plan, his goal and his resources that had led them to this day.  Of course, he shared control of the League with the League's Directorate but in a fight they would always turn to him.

"What is taking so long?"  Madden was not a patient man.  He couldn't understand why Arassil hadn't contacted him yet.  Had she or her spy been captured.  He didn't want to even think about the possibility.  "Lieutenant Railer, an update on the current situation!"

The dwarven officer punched several buttons at his station and touched the tactile interface of his monitor.  "The battleships design is unique Commander.  The main plasma cannons have separated from the ship and have placed themselves in geo-synchronous orbit over the main continent of the planet.  Several of the larger cities have been targeted so far.  The planet hasn't any defenses, they are being wiped out."

"I'm not waiting any longer."

"Might I remind you sir, that is a Imperial battleship out there.  Not to mention the drop ships.  Without the proper shield frequencies, they will blow us to atoms."

"I know Railer," Madden strode to the front of the bridge, turned and addressed the bridge crew.  "However, this is what you all signed on for, too kick some Imperial scale.  We can either sit here all cycle and watch them blow this world into nothing or we can give 'em some payback!"

The bridge crew raised their fists in union and cheered.  Lt. Railer smiled and nodded his head.  "Aye, sir."

"Alert the fleet.  We're going in."

*                                        *                                        *

Kelemvor appeared at the center of the City of the Gods in the Mulhorandi City of Skuld.  Several priests fainted at the site of the Death God, while the rest ran away shrieking in fear.  Kelemvor didn't give them a second thought.  They weren't dead yet.

"Kelemvor," the Death God had known he was there before the Avatar of Horus-Re had spoke.  "I was expecting you."

"So you know what has happened then?  You know that Ao has betrayed us to this Empire from the stars?"

"He betrayed you and your fellow pantheon members, Kelemvor.  Not the Mulhorandi."

Kelemvor shifted his Avatar so that the two gods now faced each other.  True, but the fact remains that this Empire is posed above us about to rain death down upon the people of Toril.  All of them, Horus-Re!"

The Avatar of the Mulhorandi greater god looked down upon his people who had know gathered around the two gods at a respectful distance.  Their fear of Kelemvor was nothing compared to the awe they felt towards Horus-Re.  Several of the priests were praying on their knees trying to fathom what was happening in front of their eyes.

"You may have a point."  Horus-Re felt the presence in his mind but his stare gave away nothing.  "The Gods of the Mulhorandi will stand with you Kelemvor.  We don't have much of a choice if we are to keep our followers safe from these invaders."

Kelemvor would have been more suspicious if he hadn't seen the Mulhorandi God look upon his followers with so much love.  "You will not regret it."

The Death God's Avatar left the mortal plane for the Outer Planes to prepare his followers for the conflict to come.  Horus-Re heard the voice in his head and greeted it with reverence.

"Yes Centurion, I understand."  He had lied to the Death God about helping the other people of Toril but it had been the truth when he had said that the pantheon didn't have much of a choice.  "No choice at all."

The new Aspect of the Father and the Judge strode towards the masses of Skuld proclaiming the new era that was about to be heralded in for Mulhorand and its people.  "The Empire has handed us the world."

*                                        *                                        *

Captain Farhand was pleased with the progress of the bombardment.  Dozens of cities burned or had been completely vaporized.  Of course, Farhand knew that he had to leave the main cities still standing if there was to be anything left to build upon after the invasion.  One of the larger cities on the coast was vital to that region and would be the new Imperial capital.  Maybe the Emperor would allow him to rename it.

"Sir, sir-" one of the crewman had been trying to get his attention for over a minute.

"What is it?"  Farhand didn't like to have his thoughts interrupted.

The crewman was visible nervous as he held out a datapad to his captain.  "A energy shield has been raised over one section of the forest lands these people calls the Dales.  It is strong enough to stop any bombardment."

"Impossible!"  Farhand grabbed the datapad and skimmed the report coming in from sectional ship firing on that target.  "They are not supposed to have any sort of advanced technology!"

Farhand was fuming and threw the datapad across the bridge.  "Why wasn't I told of this sooner?"

"But sir, the report just came in moments ago."

Farhand did not abuse his crew but his half-drow heritage took over and he drew his rapier and skewered the man where he stood.  He wiped the blade on the dead man's uniform and ordered two soldiers to take the crewman away.

"Does anybody else want to test my patience today!"  The bridge went silent.  They had never seen him like this.  Even Elgan was speechless.  "Now, I want someone to find a way through that energy shield.  Throw everything we've got in that sector at it until it is gone.  Turn the ship and prepare to fire the main gun."

The crewmen jumped to do their captains bidding.  None of them wanted to be the next one to taste the reinforced edge of Farhand's rapier.  Centurion felt its captain's rage and was pleased.  He would make a fine priest of the Destroyer someday.

"Sir!"  One of the crew yelled out from the other side of the bridge.  "We have ships coming in from sector 27."

Farhand couldn't believe his ears.  He ran across the bridge to the far end where he could get a better look in that area of space.  The crewman hadn't been lying.  Four starships appeared out of the glare of the sun with nearly 40 interceptors.

"Damn it!"

"They are locking on sir!"

"Raise shields.  Forget the planet, turn the ship around and move to intercept.  Have our interceptors move in and engage the incoming hostiles.  I'm ordering the second wave assault on the planet.  Tell the drop ship sectionals to land and turn those weapon platforms around into a defensive grid above the planet."

The bridge crew followed his orders like a well-oiled machine.  Soon the weapon platforms were in place and the interceptors moved out to handle this unknown factor.  This was not going as planned at all.  He was alone with one battleship against four starships.  Yes they were smaller but there was a cruiser and carrier, as well as two smaller corvettes out there.  He was outgunned but he refused to accept defeat.  This was, after all, an Imperial battleship.

"Load the torpedo bays and prepare to fire."

Several plasma bolts bounced harmlessly off the _Centurion's_ shields.

"All bays loaded, Captain."  Elgan stood near fire control ready to signal the crewmen to fire the forward torpedoes.

Captain Farhand gave the order to fire just as the drop ship sectionals descended into the planet's upper atmosphere.

*                                        *                                        *

Hadrhune watched in disbelief as fiery bolts of energy descended from the heavens.  He knew what they were even as the populace of Shade panicked.  Several of the more powerful bolts had come down directly into the Shadow Sea around Shade but the Imperials above could not lock on to the city, as it moved further north.  He had watched, as half the Dalelands had been destroyed.  Of course, he didn't really care about Dalesfolk but he was worried about the House of Mystra.

Hadrhune was a shade who had been born on the Plane of Shadow.  He was a child of the true Empire of Shadows.  The Shadow Dragon Emperor would have to be told that the Empire had come to Toril.  It had been the Emperor's plan to seize this world and move it into the Plane of Shadow like Hadrhune's ancestors had with the planet Lorestin during the last Age.  Also called Shade now, the planet had returned triumphantly to the galaxy with over 10 percent of its population transformed into shades.  Hadrhune had been born on Lorestin while it existed in the Plane of Shadow and that world was as more his home, then this city that now stood perilously on the edge of being conquered by the Dragon Empire.

Llewan had been worried about the Zhents conquering the Dales.  He hadn't the heart to tell her what he suspected the real danger was.  He had suspected the truth when he had been drawn out on the balcony of the High Telamont's throne room.  Now, with the plasma bolts, it was definite.  Toril would fall to the Empire.  Hadrhune had heard of very few worlds that successfully resisted the Empire and most of those had developed technology, as well as magic.  Toril had little technology regardless of what the faithful of Gond believed.

Hadrhune had tried, once again, to get the High Telamont to shift the city back to the Plane of Shadow.  But not even the threat of the Dragon Empire snapped the cities mad ruler out of his own little world.  Hadrhune loved the city of Shade but he wouldn't die for it.  The planet of Shade was his home, as was the Plane of Shadow.  However, if he left Toril to its fate to soon he would be humiliated and probably be sent back to the Planet of Shade to live in squalor.  That he would enjoy less then dying here.  Besides, this city had more tricks then just shifting place to place.  Not even the Shade Emperor knew its true secrets.

Hadrhune would gather those in his confidence together and teleport to the very interior of the city where its secret control center was hidden.  The dampening shield that hid the powerful technology there had obviously prevented the Imperials from detecting the plasma cannons and shadow strikers.  They would not surrender Toril to the Imperials without a fight.

Then, all of a sudden, the plasma bolts stopped raining down on the planet's surface.  Hadrhune looked skyward and noted that several landing ships were descending towards the planets surface.  Hadrhune raised an eyebrow.  It was to soon for ground forces.  Something had happened.  Regardless, they were landing with at least one vessel coming down in the area of Anauroch known as the Sword.

The shade man thought of the Bedine living there.  He smiled at the thought of the nomads riding against Imperial Legionnaires with swords and shields.  Then he thought of the possibility that the Legions would convince the Bedine that they came in the name of their god.  Hadrhune's smile turned into a scowl.  Of course, that's what would happen.  That's why they were landing there.  The ruse had worked before and the Bedine would become slaves of the Empire before they even knew what was happening.  Hadrhune didn't have any love for the Bedine, or the Dragon Empire for that matter. What he had loved was Mystra and it was these Imperial bastards that had killed his Goddess.  She hadn't been an Aspect of the Magus but she had been loyal to him regardless of his morality.

"You decided to land in the wrong place!"  Hadrhune shifted to the Plane of Shadow and then swiftly moved to the secret control facility.  He started the sequence that would activate the facility and the city's defenses.  The Shadow Adapt then spoke the words to activate his follower's Teleport remotes.  "It is time."

A dozen citizens of the city of Shade appeared in a circle around the control room.  The lights of the secret chamber stayed dimly lit, as not to blind the eyes of the shades.  "At your command, Hadrhune."

The shades were well trained and spoke in unison.

"Take you battle stations, the Dragon Empire has come to Toril and I plan to send them to their room without supper." Hadrhune's voiced echoed through the cavernous facility.

The shades each took a station and the lights shut off altogether.  A three dimensional holograph of the continent of Faerûn appeared in the center of the chamber.  Hadrhune and his fellow shades each put on a Comm headset.  The shadow spoke the voice command for all of them to hear.  "Anauroch sector, sub-sector 12."

The holographic image shifted and loaded the area known as the Sword.  The shades had been using the sensors to gather data all over Toril but the data on Anauroch sector was already substantial - population density, resources and possible threats.  The scholars of Candlekeep would be envious of the information the shades had already gathered.  Powerful sensors, computers and data gathering probes, in less than a year accomplished what took them centuries.

"Show me all hostile Imperial vessels in this region."  The shades sat silently, as the main computer did all the processing work by interpreting Hadrhune's voice commands.  Two red blinking dots appeared in the holographic representation.  "Hmm, more than one.  This might actually be challenging.  Have they detected us?"

"No Hadrhune."  The shade nearest to him spoke the words.  The shades knew not speak unless spoken to.  Discipline was very important to the Shadow Empire.

"Excellent!  Open up weapon hatches 5, 6 and 7.  Bring the plasma cannons and missile launchers online."

"Missile launchers armed an ready, Hadrhune.  Plasma cannons at 70% and rising."  Red lights began to flash throughout the chamber and the alarm sounded.  "They have detected our energy signatures.  One of the ships is moving in to investigate, no active weapons or shields."

"Piece of cake," Hadrhune turned towards his fire control team.  "Let it get a little closer then incinerate the thing.  As for the other one, lock on with the launcher.  Make sure you have a good lock.  We wouldn't want any stray missiles coming down in Cormyr now would we."

"Yes, Hadrhune."

*                                        *                                        *

A moment before…

"Lander 29 to lander 6, check your scope.  We have some strange energy reading coming from the northwest.  Check it out."  The voice came over the Comm bringing Disan out of his stupor.

The Imperial pilot yawned and tapped his Comm channel button.  "It's probably just a dormant volcano, Taggs.  Leave me alone and let me drop of the grounders.  This tub is like a slow slug to nowhere when it is so heavily weighed down."

Taggs was a career Imperial pilot and could be such a pain in the ass sometimes.  He just couldn't leave well enough alone.

"Shut up and do your job Disan, don't make me order you."  The two pilots were friends but Disan had the misfortune of being lower in rank than his friend.  "Remember what happened to Chambers?"

"Alright, alright."  Disan rolled his eyes and took the drop ship sectional off autopilot.  The human pilot changed course and mapped out the shortest route to the energy fluctuation showing on his display.  The colossal sectional flew like a lame duck with so many people on board.  He heard men shout and complain as the severe tilt in the ships path dumped them around.  The pilot twisted and turned a few more times just to tick them off even more, as he pasted over a small mountain range.  "Damn grounders."

Beyond the mountains a land-locked sea covered in mist came into view.  Disan stayed well above the dark water, it reminded him of the seas of Levinthal 9.  The water was eerily calm and Disan felt a shiver up his back.  "I don't like this.  I don't like this at all."

Then he saw it.  A huge, floating city rising out of the mist above the water.  Disan had seen magic before but not like this.  "Cool, I wonder if they like visitors.  Take me to your leader and all that."

Disan tapped his Comm channel button.  "Disan to Taggs, guess what I found?"

"Just tell me you little twit."

"Come on, it's more fun if you guess."

"Buddy, don't make me come over there."  Taggs had that tone in his voice.  He wouldn't report Disan or anything but playtime was over.  "I've got grounders unloading right now.  Now give me a threat assessment."

"I found a city that wasn't mapped on the charts.  And guess what, it floats."

"Well, the high ups missed something.  This could look good in our dossier."

"Taggs," Disan noticed the energy reading getting higher.  "We may have a problem.  The energy being put out by the city is way too high, even for a floating magical one.  There's tech here somewhere.  Oh, crap!"

Two plasma bolts hit the sectional dead on and Disan tried to swerve the ship to avoid the next volley.  His Imperial training took over and he activated the sectional's shields and barked into the Comm.  "Lander 29, I am under attack!  I have incoming weapons fire.  Two plasma cannons, this city is packing."

The shields stopped the next plasma bolt and another missed his port side.  "Lander 29, please advise."

"Easy Disan, you're ok.  Retreat to my position and unload your grounders. The last of mine just got off.  I'll cover you."

Disan dipped his sectional lander towards the water and skimmed the surface.  Plasma bolts hit the water on both sides spraying his window.  One bolt grazed the ship's stern and he noticed one of his stabilizers was gone.  Then his display beeped at him and he knew he was under weapon lock.

"Oh crap, Lander 29 the city has missile emplacements and I have been locked on to.  Deploying countermeasures."  Disan banked the sectional to the left, while his countermeasures went off above him.  Three missiles homed in on the countermeasures and exploded in a blast of energy.  "That was close."

He didn't see the fourth missile until it was too late.  The explosive device impacted the back of the lander and Disan heard the soldiers scream in the back.  The ship's engines started to overload and an elemental shock wave ripped through the ship.  Disan looked up to see Lander 29 take three direct missile hit and explode in front of his eyes.  Taggs was gone.

He instinctively tightened the straps on his chair, pulled the ejection lever.  The entire front half of the ship exploded upward and then chair rocketed up into the sky.  Disan hung their looking down on a alien world for what felt like forever then gravity pulled the chair towards the earth and the motion activated the parachute strapped to the pilots back.  The chair fell away in the dark sea below and Disan's chute opened.  The lander pitched out of control and went down near the shore of the sea, erupting in a huge fire cloud, as it hit the ground.

Disan thought of Taggs and his family - his wife and his two girls - as he guided his chute down near the mountains ringing the water.  Disan fought back the sadness he felt swelling up inside.  He couldn't believe Taggs was gone.  Then he remembered what his friend would always say when things didn't go the way you planned.  "This was not in brochure."


----------



## Knightfall

*Arcanum of the Stars map*

I figured I post the regional map for my Dragonstar campaign.  You'll not only find the Amaunator system (the name I'm using for the Realms system) but a few other familiar names as well.

Aegis (Bluefall - Star*Drive)
Kurg's Star (Weren - Star*Drive)
Liga (Greyhawk)
Sirion (Dragonlance)
Tassa (T'sa - Star*Drive)

Cheers!


----------



## Taboo

Truely excellent. I told you if you keep this up I'll never get any updates done on my own!  Now I've got to get busy writing!

Good job, I'm looking forward to reading the next one. I don't know how you keep 'em coming.


----------



## Knightfall

Taboo said:
			
		

> *Truely excellent. I told you if you keep this up I'll never get any updates done on my own!  Now I've got to get busy writing!
> 
> Good job, I'm looking forward to reading the next one. I don't know how you keep 'em coming. *




Actually, this story is something I wrote *several months ago* when the Starfarer's Handbook first came out.  All I've done recently is spellcheck it and bring it more in line with certain details in the Guide of the Galaxy.

And without further ado, here is part five of Book One.  The conclusion of Book One.

*Part Five - The Conflict Begins*

Ruby Theragain clutched at her doll under the burned wooden sign of Hale's Fine Woodcarvings on Springwater Street.  Beluir was in ruins, half it's population either dead or fled from the city.  Now the halfling child watched as strange metal creatures marched up and down the street.  They paid no attention to the halfling girl, as they continued down Springwater Street and disappeared around the corner.  Ruby had refused to let them see her cry.  Now she wept openly for the mother and father that had died in front of her eyes.  The city hadn't any warning.  The rain of fire had streaked out of the sky and laid waste to everything it touched.

The door behind Ruby opened.  "Are they gone Rubes?"

"Yes Finkel," Ruby didn't turn around as the halfling boy struck his head out the door.  "You can stop hiding now."

His friend's words were meant to cut him and he knew it.  "That's right Rubes, I was hiding from them.  These beasts are dangerous and you shouldn't be so defiant in front of them."

"I am not afraid of them."

"Neither am I."  Finkel's tone was defiant.  He wasn't a coward, just more cautious then his friend.  "Hiding from them is a good idea Rubes.  If you are a ghost then they can never see you.  They can never pick you out of a crowd."

Ruby turned and looked at her friend standing in front of the ruined storefront.  She had never seen him look this way before or sound so unnerving.  He looked older, almost like he had come of age in less than a day.  Not that she blamed him.  She might have lost her parents but Finkel had lost everything.  His family had been killed, his home completely destroyed and all of his friends in the Pond District.  The rain of fire had destroyed the entire district and Finkel had been luck to get out alive.  He had no one to take care of him, unlike Ruby.

True, her parents were dead and nothing would bring them back.  The rain of fire had left not a trace of them when it hit them.  But she still had her brothers and her Aunt Daphnia and Uncle Pete.  They hadn't had any children of their own so when the fire from the sky had killed her parents they took her, Wiley and Jaspin in without a thought.  Their home had remained intact for the most part but there was little room.  Ruby had begged them to let Finkel stay with them.  They insisted there just wasn't room, which Ruby had thought was just un-halfling of them.  The truth was that Ruby's family never liked Finkel thinking him whiny and a bad influence or her.

Finkel didn't have anyone, except Ruby.  She refused to abandon him to the streets and had brought him half her food and found him a place to sleep at night in the woodcarver's shop.  The Carver wouldn't need it anymore.  He had fled the city in the night with so many others.  Most had gone north to the Lluirwood or so Ruby had heard from her friend Lily Tibbles.  Lily had contacts all over the city but then she was quite the nosy busybody and loved to gossip.  She had picked it up from her mother but after these steel men came she started to see it as her duty to find a way to smuggle information around Beluir and keep everyone informed.

And all this happened in less than one day and night.  Ruby was beside herself with grief and began crying again.  Her momma and papa were gone and there had been nothing anyone could do.  Even the Priests of Yondalla were powerless to stop these metal beasts and their weapons of destruction.  The temples to the Halfling Goddess had been razed to the ground and the priest round up like sheep.  No one had seen or heard from them since.

Strange new humans and halflings had started walking up and down the streets during the day preaching to the city about a faith called the Unification Church.  Ruby had never heard of such a thing and she didn't like what they had to say.  She hadn't been overly fond of priests or religion but she did believe in Yondalla and considered herself faithful.  But these priests had said things about gods and religion that scared her.  Only Twelve True Gods and the rest were just fairy tales or something the priests referred to an Aspect of the Twelve.  She didn't like the sound of that at all.  Yondalla was real and no one would tell her otherwise.

By why had she not done anything to prevent this.  Of course, Ruby knew the reason why.  The entire world was suffering or at least that was what Lily had said.

_"The rumor is that from Assur to Waterdeep this rain of fire had fallen and destroyed everything it touched.  Then like here the metal beasts came and took over whatever they could.  Everywhere in Faerûn people are resisting these monsters as best they can but it is almost impossible to hurt them.  There is even talk that this Unification Church destroyed the Gods.  It is all so very strange and frightening."_

Ruby wasn't so sure of to believe from what Lily had said.  After all, these metal monsters had arrived without warning and had powerful weapons and magic.  And without the Gods, Ruby didn't think the world had much of a chance to make the monsters leave if they don't want to.  But Ruby could hope the rumors that Lily believed true were false and that Yondalla would save Ruby's homeland and send these invaders packing.

"Rubes, another patrol is coming.  Their stupid curfew is right now!  If you stay out here this time they haul you away.  Please come inside until their gone.  Can you do that for me, please?"

Ruby knew Finkel wasn't a coward and that he was right.  They would haul her away and to who knows where.  "Alright, if it will make you feel better."

Finkel let out a long sigh.  Ruby scrambled to her feet and the two halflings scrambled inside and closed the door behind them.  They ducked down and remained completely still as one of the huge metal beasts went by screeching and howling as if to dare anyone to challenge it.

Ruby covered her ears and forced herself not to cry.

*                                        *                                        *

Hours earlier, Commander Madden had watched as the Imperial battleship turned towards his tiny fleet.  The battleship was huge but Madden was not impressed.  He had served on such a vessel once and knew its weaknesses.  He also knew its strengths and barked an order to his helmsman as the metal behemoth lined up it main gun to fire.

"Hard to stern, Ensign Wilder!"  Madden cursed as one of the corvettes continued on straight towards the leviathan firing all its guns at once.  "Damn fool!  Captain Sandaval is going to get everyone aboard that ship killed.  Hail the _Sabre_, tell them to bank away-"

The Imperial battleship fired just as the hail was going out to the other League ship.  The _Sabre_ did bank but not in time to prevent the battleships powerful quad ion cannons from finding its target.  The entire forward section of the corvette exploded as the ion blast cut through the shields and hull. The ship began to rock with explosions and soon the vessel was dark and adrift in space.  

"Message to the rest of the fleet.  Fire everything we got at that damn battleship!  Keep them away from the _Sabre_!  I'm not going to lose that ship and it's crew just because Sandaval had to be a glory hound!"

Madden knew that bringing Sandaval into the League had been a mistake but he had battle experience.  The League wasn't very battle savvy so Madden had gone against his better judgement and not vetoed Sandaval's application before the Directorate.  Now the hot head captain's crew was paying for his mistake.

The _Victory_ let loose with what weapons it had but the _Deva Wing_ and the remaining corvette, the _Valorous_, would have to beat the odds and work together.  Madden patched in his command station directly to the _Valorous_' captain.  The gnome was a good man but didn't have Sandaval's experience or arrogance.  The two captains came up with a quick strategy, which would hopefully allow the _Victory_ to send in rescue teams and save the remaining crew of the crippled corvette.

The _Deva Wing_ would draw the battleship's fire away from the _Sabre_, while the _Valorous_ appeared to stay with the _Victory_ and cover her, while she rescued the _Sabre's_ crew.  And hopefully the Imperial captain would move to take out the cruiser and then come back for the corvette and the carrier.  Then the corvette would try to surprise the battleship from behind and disable its ion cannon.  It was risky but had little choice now.  The quad ion cannons could cripple each ship with one precise shot.

The _Deva Wing_ took the fight to the Imperial battleship using its quad plasma cannons to full effect.  The two warships exchanged torpedo fire both taking a severe strike.  The battleships port side exploded inward as the torpedo struck, while the cruiser took a massive strike near engineering.  The two ships then past each other like on the open sea.  The Imperial captain smelled blood.  The battleship turned away trying to line up its ion cannons.  That's when the _Valorous_ shot out of nowhere firing all its weapons at once.  Only its plasma cannons penetrated the battleships shield.  Two of the quad cannons exploded but the other two remained.  The Imperial captain realized his mistake and sent out a barrage of torpedo fire towards both vessels.  Two of the forward torpedoes struck the _Valorous_, dead center, and the ship exploded in a ball of fire and metal.  The _Deva Wing_ took two torpedoes from the battleship's right tubes and Madden knew he was in trouble.  His engines were gone and so were the main guns.

The Imperial ship turned away from _Deva Wing_ towards the crippled _Sabre_ and the _Victory_.  She closed towards the two other vessels and all Madden could do was watch helplessly.  Then something happened not even he expected.  The _Sabre's_ engines fired and the ship turned towards the Imperial warship.  The small corvette rocketed toward the ship that had supposedly crippled it and through a barrage of torpedo fire Captain Sandaval rammed his ship into the battleship.  The force of the impact knocked out the battleships remaining ion cannons and severely crippled the ship.  The _Sabre_ exploded into a blood red fireball that any wizard would have been honored to see.  The battleship remained but it had no way to stop the _Victory_ from moving in and destroy it with its torpedo bays.

What happened then was unfathomable to someone who had not seen it happen.

*                                        *                                        *

Captain Farhand had never been more terrified in his life.  The corvette had come to life and rammed into the _Centurion_ before anyone could react.  The battle was lost.  He had only two torpedo bays left and doubted that they would hit the mark without the targeting computer.  Most of his bridge crew was dead along with Elgan.  The computer would not even recognize his command codes so the autodestruct was useless.  Blood poured from chest and face and his left arm was shattered.  The Divine Sphere had been at the focal point of where the corvette had rammed his ship.  _Centurion_, the ship and the Aspect were dead.

The windows on the bridge had held but cracks were beginning to form and spread.  He could hear the air rushing out of cracks and knew that it would be only a manner of time before the whole bridge decompressed.  He refused to leave the bridge.  He would not leave his ship.  He would die here where he was meant to be.

What he saw then was unbelievable.  His laughter echoed through the bridge, then the glass on all sides shattered and he was sucked into the void of space.

*                                        *                                        *

While the warships danced with death the League interceptor's rocketed through the void dealing death to the outmatched Imperial fighters.  The League's numbers were too many and the few remaining Imperial interceptors left the void of space switching to the atmospheric engines that allowed them to enter Toril's sky.

The leader of Fathom Wing, Jason Rodani, watched the five Imperial interceptors cross through the plasma gun grid guarding the planet below.  He wouldn't let them get away not after what the Empire did to his world, what they did to Breka.

"This is Fathom Leader," Jason spoke into the Comm with authority and pride in his men.  "We're going to split up.  Breakwater, you take Fathom Left and draw those guns fire.  Fathom Right, you are with me.  Those Imperial bastards are not getting away today."

"Yes sir!"  Breakwater was his second-in-command and one of the best pilots you'd ever meet.  Halflings were great pilots.  Half the interceptors of Fathom Wing banked towards the plasma cannon grid and burned their thrusters at full.  The cannons wouldn't hit them, as an interceptor was one of the fastest fighters in the galaxy.  Everyone used them.

Jason hoped the programmer that came up with the software for these weapons wasn't that good.  If the platforms were programmed with multiple threat analysis then they would be easy targets, as they attempted to slip by and into the planet's atmosphere.

Fathom Left moved into range of the platforms and then rocketed away before the cannons could get a lock.  The weapons fired away depleting power reserves and Jason knew the programmer had been second best.  The weapons should not have fired without a lock.  The interceptors of Fathom Left easily dodge the plasma bolts and even took two of the platforms with their ship's twin laser cannons.

"Alright, lets get those Imperial dogs!"  Jason banked his ship towards the gap and the rest of Fathom Wing followed him down towards the planet.  Several distant platforms tried to lock on but they were to far away to be of any real concern.  The pilots of Fathom Right dodged and weaved through the incoming plasma fire without breaking a sweat.

"Switch to atmospheric engines and watch your descent.  It will feel like the ship is falling for a second."  Jason wasn't worried.  He and his men had done this maneuver dozen of times before in training in harsher conditions than this.

The twenty interceptors cut their fusion engines and switched to the atmospheric generators.  The ships had magic built into them that allowed them to use the world's air to propel them forward.  The effect was that the ships were almost a part of the air and didn't burn fossil fuels.  It also gave them blinding speed through almost any sort of atmosphere.  The only problem was that the Imperial interceptors worked the exact same way.

"Alright, lets find those bastards and send them to Gehenna."

Back in the depths of space Breakwater was having a ball.  The platforms were really slow to lock on and their shields couldn't stand up to multiple hits.

"Fathom 12, watch your six.  That platform almost locked on."

"Sorry BW, I just wanted to see that last platform I shot go boom."

Breakwater pulled his interceptor up to lock on to the platform lining up Fathom 12.  His twin laser cannons made short work of the platform.  He watched the reports coming in from the _Victory_.  She had unloaded most of the _Sabre's_ crew, while the _Valorous_ guarded her back.  Commander Madden had drawn away the Imperial battleship in the _Deva Wing_.

Breakwater pulled further back to see how the _Deva Wing_ was faring against the bigger ship.  He switched on his monitor and enhanced the view with his scope.  The image came up just as the _Valorous_ rocket toward the battleship fire all weapons.  Madden knew his tactics but the corvette barely scratched the battleship and Breakwater closed his eyes, as the _Valorous_ was destroyed.

"Damn it!"  Breakwater flipped on the Comm and got his pilots attention.  "Fathom Left, break off from the platforms.  That damn battleship just destroyed the _Valorous_.  We are going to try and cover the _Victory_ if we can."

The Comm was silent, as the pilots responded without a word.  Most of them had friends on all these ships and they knew the risk.  But knowing the risk is different then finding out you friends had just died.  The interceptors of Fathom Left ignited their engines in formation just as the _Sabre_ turned and made its ramming run against the battleship.

They cheered as the not so crippled corvette dealt a fiery blow to the battleship crippling it.  Then the Comm went silent as a sight worse than death appeared on the scope.

"Oh crap, crap, crap, crap," Breakwater's mother would forgive her son for his wicked tongue, if he lived to see her again.

"Are they what I think they are?"  Fathom 4 sounded like he was going to be sick.

"They are," Breakwater couldn't believe his eyes.  Three Pirate Brigade warships teleported into the system in triangle near the crippled Imperial battleship.  Dozens of Brigade dragon wings swarmed out of the fighter bays of the lead carrier.  Breakwater knew the ship, had prayed never to see it again.  The _Warlock_ and its two battle cruiser escorts began to open fire on the remaining League vessels.  Thul Gulokas had come to Toril.

*End of Book One*

[Bwah-ha-ha-ha... ]


----------



## Horacio

Great great great!


----------



## Knightfall

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Great great great! *




Thanks!  But just you wait.  I've got the Prologue for Book 2 done and should have part one finished before next Monday.

*Edited out the stats for Thul...*


----------



## Fade

Not a single rank in knowledge: tactics or profession: commander or ANYTHING? Pretty poor general it would seem then


----------



## Knightfall

Ok, this didn't take as long to get done as I thought it would.  If I keep writing at this rate I could have part two of Book Two done before Saturday.  But don't quote me on that. 

*Book Two - The Battle of Toril*

*Prologue*

Grand Duke Kupric read the reports coming in through his ansible from the outer edges of the Domain of Golion with disgust.

His domain, the domain of the copper dragons of the Dragon Empire, was becoming a battle zone for Emperor Mezzenbone.  Kupric looked out the huge glassteel windows of the Ducal Palace at the majestic peaks of Meneer.  Hundreds of beautiful towers and temples, as well as other grand structures covered the peaks of the Irunath Mountains in every direction.

Kupric couldn't enjoy the beautiful structures today.  Not when another world on the edge of his domain stood on the brink of annihilation.  Of course, Breka hadn't been in his domain or he surely would have intervened.  The Iuvare system lay on the other side of the invisible border with the Domain of Altara.

The white dragons had done nothing to protect the world from the predator, Thul Gulokas.  Kupric hadn't even bothered trying to appeal to Grand Duke Nimgroth's sense of honor.  The White Wyrm hasn't any honor.  He had allowed the Dark Son to enter the Iuvare System uncontested and destroy Breka.

Well this Amaunator system was in his domain and he wasn't about to let the Emperor's dog destroy it or weaken it so the Emperor could claim it as a protectorate of the Imperial House of Mazorgrim.  Of course, Kupric didn't have any real proof that Gulokas worked for Emperor Mezzenbone.  The Dark Son wasn't stupid and neither was the Emperor.  It didn't matter.  Kupric was positive that Thul Gulokas was the Emperor's dog.  And he planed to spank that dog out of his domain.

"Yes," the great copper wyrm uncurled his massive body raising his head high above his elevated throne.  "This time, my Emperor, you go to far."

Grand Duke Kupric tapped the gigantic, floating ansible in front of him going over in his mind how he would word the message to his fleet captains.  He hoped they would get to the Amaunator system in time to save the world called Toril.

"May the Mother watch over and protect them."


----------



## Knightfall

*Part One - Darkness over Toril*

The Commander of the Dragon Brigade was not pleased.  The remains of the _Centurion_ floated through the dead of space.  Pieces of the destroyed Imperial battleship were falling out of orbit and would soon enter the upper atmosphere of the world in front of him.

Worse still was the sight of the two starships that had destroyed it.  Thul Gulokas raged inside wanting vengeance against those that defied the Empire.  He studies the two vessels as best he could from the bridge of the _Warlock_.  He couldn't believe that these two vessels defeated an Imperial battleship.  Then Thul noticed the remains of another ship orbiting the world known as Toril in the distance.

It hadn't been as large as the cruiser and carrier that still posed a threat.  Then the large half-dragon noticed the remains of a fourth ship intermixed with that of the _Centurion_.  Even a trained eye would have missed it at first.  The vessel had obviously rammed the _Centurion_.  Yes, that was what destroyed it.

"Crewman 1," Thul's deep, grating voice boomed across the bridge for all to hear and fear.  "Status report on the enemy ships."

"Sir," Thul's second-in-command responded his voice steady and firm.  "Scans indicate that the carrier is heavily damaged.  It is dead in the water but still has some weapons.  Torpedoes and several of its plasma cannons still function.

The cruiser seems intact.  Our scans cannot penetrate its shields.  Both vessels appear to be old, refurbished Imperial models.  The cruiser appears to have been upgraded substantially.  It is definitely a threat, Commander."

Thul knew crewman 1 wasn't overstating himself.  The drow man was very good at his job, which is why Thul chose him to be his Second.  The drow man knew his place and accepted it.  He had little choice and Thul knew the drow man resented him for it.

"Status on the two remaining Imperial ships."  Thul didn't move fixing his gaze upon the cruiser through the glassteel windows of the bridge.  "What clearance level do they have?"

"Both of the Hammerhead dropships have deployed, sir.  The Imperial Legions are already on the surface.  The landers have not returned to the Hammerhead skeletal frames still in orbit.  They have minimal clearance, Commander.

The _Centurion's_ weapon platforms have all been destroyed, as well.  There are dozens of Imperial crewmen near death in the void of space.  They're fading fast.  Should we save them Commander?"

Thul didn't think it would matter.  They would all die anyway but he was honor bound to try to save loyal Imperial sailors.  "Very well, but make sure any of the survivors have high enough clearance before letting them out of the infirmary.  If they don't, tell them they're prisoners of the Pirate Brigade."

"Yes sir.  There was definitely more resistance here then reported."

Thul couldn't drag his eyes from the cruiser.  He knew it from somewhere.  He was sure.  "Find out everything you can about that ship.  It's name and the name of its-."

Then Thul remember where he had seen it.  Only one of the resistance ships had escaped from the Iuvare system, the _Victory_.  "Crewman 1, that ship out there is the _Victory_."

"Sir," Thul's Second wasn't convinced.  "Are you positive, Commander?  There hasn't been any sign of the _Victory_ since Breka.  Surely pirates or the Cleash destroyed that ship years ago."

"I am positive, crewman."  Thul raised his voice in anger.  It wasn't like his Second to question him in front of the crew.  If it had been anyone else, they would be dead.  "And where the victory is so is my old mate.

Order the _Firewurm_ and the _Spider Eater_ to take the carrier!  They are to capture it intact and bring me the captain alive.  We will take the _Victory_ and I will have my revenge!"

"Aye Sir!"  Thul's Second barked out at the bridge crew of the _Warlock_.  The crack crew responded in record time.  They knew the Commander would kill anyone who seemed unsure of the task at hand.

"Launch all dragon wing fighters and tell them to take out the enemies fighters.  And hail the captain of the _Basilisk_."  Thul knew there was a spy onboard the Hammerhead dropship and wouldn't take any chances.

The _Warlock_ began firing on the _Victory_ just as the two battle cruisers turned towards the wounded _Deva Wing_.  Thul watched it all unfold before his eyes.  He would have his revenge.  "There isn't anywhere for you to run to this time, Arassil.  I have you."

*                                        *                                        *

Commander Davis Madden knew he was in trouble.  The two Imperial battle cruisers would make short work of _Deva Wing_ without help.  And the Victory would be hard pressed against the _Warlock_.

"Lieutenant Railer," Madden turned towards the dwarven sailor just as the first barrage of plasma fire slammed into the hull of the ship.  The ship lurched tossing several of the crew onto the floor.  "Defense status!"

"It's not good, Commander.  We have minimal weapons left and no shields.  And the teleport suppressor is offline."

"That's all we need," Madden helped one of his crew up. The man was badly burned when his station exploded.  "Divert all auxiliary power to the suppressor and the shields.  Prepare the crew to repel boarders.  How many arcane spellcasters do we have?"

"Barely a handful, Commander."  Railer was punching buttons frantically trying to get the shields operational again.  "We won't be able to counterspell in all sections.  I am ordering them to the engine rooms and the bridge."

Just then, two Brigade sorcerers teleported onto the bridge escorted by five Brigade sailors in full body armor.

"Oh crap," Madden unholstered his laser blaster firing towards the enemy sailors.  "We've got company."

The bridge crew of the _Deva Wing_ all ducked for cover bringing their weapons to bare on the Brigade boarders.  In an instant, the bridge was aflame with blaster fire.  Two Brigade sailors went down in a flash while Madden and his bridge crew hung on for dear life.

An instant later, three of the _Deva Wing's_ own arcane spellcasters stood on the bridge in a triangle around the enemy.  They all spoke in unison attempting to counterspell the magic of the two sorcerers.  Madden knew it wouldn't be in time.  The League Commander dove across the bridge rolling onto his feet behind cover near the Brigade spellcasters.  He fired once hitting the first sorcerer directly in the chest.  His second shot went wide of other sorcerer glancing off some sort of shielding spell.

Railer worked at his station regardless of the danger.  He was still trying to get the suppressor up and running.  Two Brigade sailors were aiming in his direction.

"Railer, look out!"  Madden's warning came too late but he was pleased to see the blaster fire impact a force field that Railer erected around his station.  The two sailors fired again hitting the force field.  It was slowly being drained.  "Ensign Bavre, cover the Lieutenant!"

The half-elf officer, on the other side of the bridge, fired twice in the direction of the Brigade sailors.  They stood there unmoving as the blaster bolts flew by.  Then another of the enemy sailors turned his weapon towards Bavre.  He fired and the console in front of the ensign exploded.  The half-elf was knocked back into the wall and laid there unmoving.

"Damn it!"  Madden jumped out from behind the console he was using for cover running towards the third remaining Brigade sailor.  He tackled the sailor and the two of them went down in a heap.

A human ensign, named Badier, ran to where Ensign Bavre laid pulling him behind cover.  The rest of the bridge crew opened fire just as the sorcerer's spell went off.  Several of Madden's men were held in place by the sorcerer's magic, while the two enemy sailors went down in the burst of laser fire.

"I've got it!"  Madden was glad to hear Railer's voice as he struggled with the enemy sailor.  "The suppressor is online!"

The Brigade sorcerer was trapped.  He went down in a flash from Badier's laser pistol and two magic missiles from the nearest League spellcasters.  Madden knocked the armored sailor's head against the floor five times before the man passed out.

"Damn, that was close."  Madden stood up over the fallen man resisting the desire to shoot him.  "Take this bastard into the conference room and hold him there."

Two of his crew dragged the man off of the bridge, while a third covered the armored foe.  Just then several explosions rocked the ship.

"Railer," Madden was tossed against the wall of the bridge.  "We need those shields!  Now!"

"Got it," Railer sounded tired.  "But they won't hold much longer."

"Ship status!"

"Reports are coming from all over the ship.  Heavy damage in the fore section and decks four and five are gone.  There are armored Brigade sailors on every deck but security teams are holding them off.  The engine rooms have been sealed off.  They won't get in unless we lose the suppressor again.

"We have two plasma cannon operational but I'm going to have to work to get anything out of them.  Torpedoes are offline."

"Great.  Just great."  Commander Madden walked to the center of the bridge activating the ansible that would allow him to call for reinforcements.  Luckily, it was undamaged.  "This is League Commander Davis Madden to Command Headquarters.  We are under attack by the Pirate Brigade.  I repeat we are under attack and outnumbered.  Send reinforcements immediately!  Command code authorization.  Elf - Dwarf - Ogre - Ogre - Chimera.  Davis Madden."

"Commander, the Brigade carrier is heading for the _Victory_."  Ensign Badier was going over the reports coming in from the League cruiser.

"Don't worry about the _Victory_, ensign.  She can take care of herself.  Now somebody find out where the hell Arassil is and contact Fathom Wing.  We're going to need them."

*                                        *                                        *

Kelemvor's Avatar stood in the center of the city of Waterdeep.  He was using his godly might to project a shield over the city protecting it from the bombardment of the Imperial fighters and hover tanks.  The battle across Faerûn wasn't going well.  The Pantheon was protecting the major cities but dozens of others had been destroyed killing millions.  Kelemvor was doing everything he could just to protect Waterdeep and keep track of the dead in his Realm in the Outer Planes.  Milil was proving to be a valuable Scribe of Death.

"This is insanity," Kelemvor spoke the words through his mind to Shar who protected the city of Calimport thousands of miles to the south.

"Agreed, Lord Kelemvor.  What should we do?  I'm barely holding on and Cyric hasn't been any help.  Maybe we should surrender to this Dragon Empire?  Better to be absorbed into their culture then be annihilated."

"While I agree that is an option, Shar.  It is the last option.  After all, the Mulhorandi have promised to help us."

"Then where are they, Kelemvor?"  Milil was writing names down in the Book of the Dead as fast as he could.  Soon the dead would overwhelm him even with part of Kelemvor's godly essence in him.

"I do not know."  Kelemvor doubted for the first time since becoming a god.  The Imperial onslaught continued across the continent.

*                                        *                                        *

Breakwater couldn't believe his eyes.  The _Warlock_ was heading straight towards the Victory and the other two Brigade ships closed in on the _Deva Wing_, pounding her with plasma cannon fire.  Everything was going wrong.

His Comm crackled and the voice of Lieutenant Railer came across the speaker.  "_Deva Wing_ to Fathom Leader. "

"This is Breakwater, lieutenant. "

"Where is Fathom Leader, Fathom 2? "

"Lieutenant Rodani took Fathom Right into the planets atmosphere in pursuit of several Imperial interceptors, Sir.  I haven't heard from him since.  I'm taking Fathom Left to cover the _Victory_, Sir. "

"Negative, Fathom 2.  The _Victory_ can take care of itself.  We need you here, right now.  Commander Madden is deploying our ground forces onto the planet's surface and we need you to cover the dropships. "

"Understood, lieutenant.  We'll be there in less then ten. "

"Make that less than five, Fathom 2."

Breakwater could here the urgency in the lieutenant's voice.  He ordered his pilots to burn their second afterburners.  The small fighters rocked through the depths of space towards the carrier.

"Sir, we've got enemy fighters at three o'clock!"

"Damn it," Breakwater saw them coming at the last second.  Over a dozen sleek dragon wing fighters crossed their trajectory from right to left taking out 2 Fathom fighters before anyone could react.  "Those suckers are fast!  Fathom Left, split up.  Take at least on wingman with you.  Everyone rendezvous back at the _Deva Wing_.  Fathom 12 and 4.  You're with me.

"I'm with you, Fathom 2."  Fathom 12 banked with Breakwater's fighter with Fathom 4 on his other side.

"Right with you, cuz."  Freddy's voice crackled through Breakwater's speakers.  "We've got your back."

Breakwater lined up one of the Bridge dragon wings and fired.  Direct hit.  The fighter exploded and the three League fighters passed through the debris field unscathed.

"Ye haw, " Fathom 12 launched his last rocket into another incoming dragon wing.  "That's gotta hurt!"

Breakwater noticed that his scope showed no more dragon wings in the vicinity.  The other fighters of Fathom Left had worked together well taking out the lightly armored dragon wings.

"That was to easy."

The fighters came back into formation at the coordinates Breakwater had given them to rendezvous near the _Deva Wing_.  The carrier's dropships detached from the underside of the _Deva Wing_.

"Alright boys!"  Breakwater banked his fighter to take up a lead position at the front of the dropships.  "Defense pattern Black Beholder.  Let's get them there safe."

The fighters of Fathom Left took their places in the caravan of ships.

"This is General Bartleby," the voice came over the speaker of Breakwater's Comm.  "Glad to have you fighter jocks with us.  We can use the extra firepower."

"The honor is ours, General."

The caravan of fighters and dropships fired their engines all at once rocketing towards Toril.

*                                        *                                        *

Reports were coming into the _Warlock_ from the _Firewurm_ and the _Spider Eater_.  The initial assault on the carrier had been repelled and the ship now had its teleport suppressor back online.  The carrier had launched its small dropships, which were being escorted by interceptors.

The dragon wings that Thul had sent to destroy the interceptors hadn't succeeded.  He was furious.  These resistance fighters were well trained.  He wouldn't underestimate them again.

"Crewman 1," Thul addressed his Second who stood just behind the large half-dragon.  "Send the rest of the dragon wings after those ships.  They are not to get through.  Understood."

"Yes Commander," Thul's Second watched as plasma bolts from the _Victory_ glanced off the shields of the _Warlock_.  "The captain of the _Basilisk_ is now demanding to talk to you.  He wishes to discuss terms of our surrender."

"Stupid," Thul wondered how someone obviously as dumb as this man was became a captain in the Imperial fleet.  "Put him through."

"Yes Commander."

Thul stepped in front of the bridge's Vid-screen just as the image of the captain of the _Basilisk_ came on.  He was a fat, little human who looked more like a merchant then a Imperial captain.

"Well that explains it."  Thul didn't like the way the man scowled at him.  "I understand you want me to surrender, human.  You're either very brave or very ignorant."

"Don't talk, pirate.  Listen."  The fat Imperial captain wheezed when he talked.  "This system belongs to the Dragon Empire.  You are in violation of more Imperial laws than I could list in an hour.  If you surrender now, I won't have to call upon the other four Imperial ships orbiting night side of the planet.  Your answer, pirate."

It was a good bluff.  The captain wasn't as stupid as he looked.  Of course, he couldn't have known that Gulokas would know the number of ships in the system.

"My answer is that your ship either has a traitor to the Empire onboard or you have allowed him to land on the planet with the Legions.  You are expendable."

The Imperial captain looked confused.

"Bridge gunner, destroy the _Basilisk_."

"Yes sir."

The _Warlock's_ plasma cannons roared through space slamming into the _Basilisk_.  Its shields were useless against the _Warlock's_ weaponry.  The _Warlock_, of course, had the Imperial ship's shield frequency.  The _Basilisk's_ skeleton frame exploded in a ball of fire and light.

"Now destroy that other Hammerhead.  After all, we must keep up appearances."

"Yes sir."

The _Warlock_ destroyed the _Scorpion_ in a barrage of torpedo fire.

Thul's Second shook his head in resignation.  "Such a waist, Commander.  Those were good Imperial vessels."

"Agreed."  Thul refocused his attention to the _Victory_ out the glassteel window of the bridge.  "Now, I want that ship!"

"Yes Commander."  Thul's Second saluted his commander and captain.  The man barked out more orders to the bridge crew.

The destroyed dropships fell out of orbit burning up in the atmosphere.  The skies of Toril burned in Thul Gulokas' reptilian eyes.


----------



## Horacio

Wow!

Really good, Knightfall!


----------



## Taboo

Like Horacio said... "WOW" 

It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Roderick

That`s exactly, what I wanted to do to the Realms ever since I picked up the Dragonstar Setting.  Great work!


----------



## Knightfall

Roderick said:
			
		

> *That`s exactly, what I wanted to do to the Realms ever since I picked up the Dragonstar Setting.  Great work! *




Roderick, I know what you mean.  After I picked up the Starfarer's Handbook, I was like "Wow, the possiblities are endless."   

Part two will most likely be done by this coming Saturday.  I do have some health issues that must come first, though.  Damn bronchitis!


----------



## Knightfall

[While I haven't finished part two I did sort of promise a post by today so here is the beginning of part two of book two.] 

*Part Two - Below the Burning Sky*

Arassil sat at the end of the table drumming her long clawed nails on the wood.  She was annoyed.  These dalesfolk spent too much time talking and not enough time doing.  After all, there was a war going on.  Arassil stared at the humans, elves, and half-elves seated around the table with disdain and concern in her eyes.  The half-dragon elf had become fond of these dalesfolk people but she knew they wouldn't be a match for seasoned Imperial Legions.

The Legions would be posed to strike into the valley within hours and nothing this Dales Council could do would matter if they didn't listen to her.  Arassil and her men could hold off the Legions for a couple hours at most in a frontal assault, not an option.  The only option was guerilla tactics using the forest as cover.  Of course, the dalesfolk would have to abandon their homes to the trees, which none at the table were willing to concede.  Not even the stubborn Lord of Shadowdale who had gathered the Council together so quickly.

Arassil hated councils.  These men were worse then the Arcanum.

"If you don't do what I say, you will be wiped out."  Arassil was done being diplomatic.  "Or worse."

"Come now," one of the Swords' of Archendale spoke as if he could hold off the Legions with just his sword.  "These invaders are just men.  They will die as easily as any other man by my sword."

Arassil hated the man and hadn't cared to learn his name.  Most of his fellow Swords' were either dead or captured, yet he still danced like a overzealous rooster.  He believed he was destined to unite the Dalelands, as Elminster called it, and was for a frontal assault on the Legions.

"You will die for nothing."

The others in the council were not as convinced but still refused to surrender Shadowdale to the Imperials.

"Featherdale, Harrowdale, Scardale, and Tasseldale have all fallen in less than two days.  All others are either hard pressed or simply haven't been strategic enough to have been conquered first.  Shadowdale and Mistledale are our best hopes of holding them off.  We must not fall back.  I will not run and hide.  If I am to die it will be here defending my home, Lady Arassil."

Arassil was impressed by Lord Mourngrym's courage but knew what he suggested would be a death sentence for him and his people.  And the worst part was they were willing to follow him into death.  Fanatics, they were all fanatics.  Arassil sighed looking out upon the ruins of what had been Shadowdale, the town.

The plasma fire had stopped soon after she had saved Mourngrym's hide.  She knew why.  Commander Madden had obviously revealed himself and attacked the Imperial ships in orbit.  She had tried to raise the Victory without luck.  Her radio wasn't strong enough and there wasn't any other way to contact them as long as they had the ship shielded and on alert.

She wasn't even sure if the Victory had survived.  Arassil looked skyward watching as debris fell out of orbit and burned up in Toril's atmosphere.  The sun would be setting soon but the sky was already red with fire in the dim light of early evening.

"I won't help you lead your people to slaughter, Lord Mourngrym."  Arassil knew the council would do what it set its deluded, collective minds to, regardless of what she said but she had to try.  "Those plasma cannons that have laid waste to your homes were just the beginning.  The Legions will come with smaller versions mounted on hovering machines of death and destruction like you've never seen before.  Each soldier will come armed in a mechanical steel suit of armor, which will protect the soldiers from any mundane weapon.  They will carry weapons of mass destruction in their hands.  Laser pistols, plasma rifles and worse, cutting you down in the hundreds.  Do you really want your people to die that way?"

The table went silent.  Maybe they would listen to her after all.  She wished Elminster was by her side to back up her words.  They would listen to him without question.  But he had gone to Waterdeep to help protect that great city from the Legions now laying siege to it.  Of course, Elminster could return to Shadowdale within moments.  His Arcanum ring could bring him to his home before one of his spells could have.  Arassil fingered her own ring worrying about whether or not she would have to use it to escape the slaughter that these dalesfolk were heading for.

Finally, Lord Mourngrym spoke.  "We understand what we are up against, Lady Arassil.  But we cannot flee.  If we give up Mistledale and Shadowdale then all is lost.  Forget dying.  Without our home, without the Dalelands, we have nothing."

"Aye," Randal Morn of Daggerdale turned towards Arassil.  "The time for fighting as a bandit in my own lands is over.  I just got my homeland back and I'm not about to abandon it now.  And let's not forget that Cormanthor isn't that safe either.  The number of drow in the forest increases every year.  And then there are the Zhents.  They could use this Dragon Empire invasion to their advantage and try to conquer the Dalelands."

"Oh bugger," Arassil couldn't believe her ears.  "Your worry about these drow and Zhents to much.  You want something to worry about.  Imagine them aligning with the Empire against you.  Drow are major players in Imperial politics and would gladly recruit your enemies to attack you so they could deal with other larger concerns.  Imagine those Zhents with laser rifles and war machine to back them up."

The half-dragon elf let her words sink in.  Now, maybe they would listen.

"By the Gods," Lord Mourngrym was starting to get the picture.  "That would be a disaster.  Do you really think that could happen?"

"I'm planning my strategies based on the fact that I'm positive it will."

A murmur went around the table of the Dales Council and all were in agreement.

"What do we do?"  Randal Morn stared at Arassil with terror in his eyes.  She was their only hope.

*                                        *                                        *

Elminster of Shadowdale stood atop the ramparts of the city of Waterdeep staring calmly out towards the hovertanks and Imperial Legions of the Dragon Empire bombarding the City of Splendor with plasma and laser fire.  The Sage of Shadowdale held his thundering longsword in one hand, his other hand outstretched palm up.  His brow was covered in sweat and he was concentrating harder than he'd every had to before in his life.  The Lord Mage of Waterdeep, Khelben "Blackstaff" Arunsun stood next to him upon the rampart in the same pose, his breath raspy and uneven.

Without the Weave, without their goddess they were mere wielders of magic, not great Archmages of Faerûn.  Dozens of the wizards and sorcerers from in and around Waterdeep stood beside them each with their hands outstretched palms up.  The only reason Elminster only needed one hand was the power of his goddess she had given to him before her death.  He felt it still but it was slowly slipping away.  Three down from his left was Laeral Silverhand, one of the Silver Sisters.  She strained under the onslaught of the plasma fire slamming into the magical shield they had erected to surround Waterdeep and protect its citizens and warriors.  Even Halaster Blackcloak stood with the defenders of Waterdeep - strangely lucid.

Of course, none of it would have been possible if not for the God standing in the center of the city, taller than any giant could hope to be.  Kelemvor, Lord of the Dead, Judge of the Damned and now the leader of the Faerûn Pantheon used his godly might to power the magic of the arcane spellcasters holding up the shield against the onslaught.  The priests of Kelemvor in the city had spread the news that Ao had betrayed the world to the Dragon Empire causing the Weave to collapse and send Mystra to oblivion.  Not only that, Ao's betrayal had destroyed over half of the gods and goddesses of Faerûn leaving many people without their gods or their faith intact.

Faerûn would never be the same.

A young mage next to Blackstaff cried out in pain, as a missile impacted the shield in front of her.  The woman, who was barely old enough to be standing with such esteemed company, fell backwards over the rampart down into the street below.  The fall left her unconscious and battered but none on the rampart could move to help her.  It would be folly for anyone to do so, as it would now be even harder to keep the shield up.  It had happened dozens of times before, as wizards and sorcerers dropped in exhaustion.  They would need the help of every bard in city very soon at this rate.  Elminster steeled himself against a powerful plasma burst that hit the shield next to where he stood.

Clerics of Kelemvor, Ilmater and Lathander tended to the dead and wounded, while the clerics and warriors of Helm, Talos, Tempus and Tyr fought a desperate battle against foes with better magical power and advanced weapons and technology.  It was strange watching Talos and Tempus's followers fight side by side with those of Helm and Tyr's.  Elminster watched as they charged the incoming hovertanks on horseback and on foot.  It was suicide but there wasn't any other choice.  Dozens of warriors disintegrated in a flash of plasma fire.  Those still alive met the column of Imperial Legions fighting sword and mace against blaster and powered armor.

"It won't be long now."

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Piratecat

This just keeps getting better and better!

Thought: other people may disagree, but I find it easier to read a couple of shorter posts and a few really long ones. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Knightfall

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *This just keeps getting better and better!
> 
> Thought: other people may disagree, but I find it easier to read a couple of shorter posts and a few really long ones. Take that for what it's worth.   *




Like someone said before... that's high praise coming from the master.  Heh!

Thanks P'Cat.

And yes, I've found that writing really long posts is to time consuming and hard on the brain.  But I'll have more of this done middle of next week.


----------



## Knightfall

*Below the Burning Sky (cont)*

_Several hours later…_

Disan felt like her was lost in the dimensional corridors of Outlands Station.  He had been walking through the desert wastes of this Toril, in a place where there logically shouldn’t be a desert, for at least a day.  Of course, Disan had seen stranger things in his career but it was a new one.

He’d gone west around the strange, fog-enshrouded lake staying far enough away from water’s edge, as not to become lost in the fog, while staying as far away from the strange, jagged mountain range that formed an imposing horseshoe around the lake.  There wasn’t any way he was going to look for a pass through those black, jagged mountains.  At least the desert was something he could relate to.

Disan was from Merial, a dry , desert world in the Fiustt system in the Domain of Sarava.  While his parents had sent him to the Imperial Military Academy on Draconis Prime when he turned thirteen, Disan had spent twelve great years on Merial.  He had loved sand-cart derby racing and had wanted to go pro on the T.E.S.T. sand skimmer circuit when he was old enough.  Of course, being sent to school on Draconis Prime had forced Disan to give up on that dream.  He’d never seen his parents since.  They simply took the Empire’s enrollment fee and moved somewhere else he’d never been able to find.  He didn’t use his last name anymore, not that anyone in the Imperial Fleet had gave a crap what he called himself.

Now he was stuck on a hostile planet without backup and only his laser pistol to protect him from whatever lived in this place.  He’d already had to kill a pack of predators that tried to make him their dinner.  They looked like something out of his nightmares, as a teenager.  The Imperial Military Academy is a hard place to grow up.

Disan checked his digital compass again.  It was fluctuating widely, which wasn’t a surprise.  Digital compasses never work right.

“Give me an universal sextant any day.”  Disan’s voice was raw and tired.  He immediately wished he’d not spoken aloud.  He coughed through the hood and scarf that he normally kept in his ethereal dufflebag.  The magical pack is the one thing he won’t let out of his sight.  He should have had it stowed it in his ejector seat module but didn’t trust the design of the module.  Its homing rocket engines should have fired bringing the module down near where he had landed his parachute.  Now it was under the lake with the rest of his gear.

He smacked the digital compass a couple times and it whirred in complaint.  He was pretty sure he was heading roughly north, northwest.  Then the digital readout blinked once and went dead.

Disan lost his temper screaming at the alien sky.  He threw the digital compass as hard as he could into the fog towards the lake.  He heard it make a satisfying splash in the water.

The Imperial pilot looked up at the dark sky trying to make sense of the star pattern.  If he could find it then he would know where north was.  He had studied the reports on this sector carefully before the Basilisk had left on this mission.  He knew the star Arador would be in the Northern Hemisphere form any planet in this system.  The basic recon of the system by the runnerships had determined that would be the case.  The star should line up 30 degrees off the center of the worlds North Pole.  It would also be the brightest star in the sky.  He turned around scanning the night sky.  He couldn’t find it where it was supposed to be then realized that the fog was moving in from the lake.  It was obscuring his vision he’d never find it now.

Disan headed towards the dark mountains hoping that higher ground would help him get his bearings.  It was the last thing any sane person would have done but he didn’t have a choice.  If he didn’t figure out where north was he would die out here,

The Imperial pilot walked for several miles in brooding silence.  The mountains loomed above him like dark shards of volcanic glass yet the landscape remained the same rolling, sandy wastes.  No hills or foothills appeared before the jagged glass-like mountains.  Disan shivered in fear.  This was definitely not natural.

Then he heard them.

“What do you think, mate?  Should we spare her or take her?”

“Don’t be stupid, Brett.  Remember what happened to Chambers?”

Imperial Legions, he knew this because of the ‘Chambers’ name reference they used.  Of course, there wasn’t anyone real named Chambers.  It was slang used by Imperial pilots and legionnaires to refer to the last member of their unit to get busted or killed by not following procedure.  It happened a lot and soon everyone was using the false name ‘Chambers’ to show a strange, morbid respect for the dead.

“Who’s going to know, Sarge?  Tell me that?”

They were roughly fifty yards in front of him, standing in the darkness.  Three legion soldiers stood around a woman shivering on the ground.  Several dead bodies lay on the ground near the soldiers.  Disan could smell the burnt flesh.  The soldiers were in full body armor, the metal joints whirring through the night.  Imperial Legion soldiers weren’t known for being subtle or silent.

“I’ll know, soldier.”

The three armored men pointed their blaster rifles towards Disan or at least where he’d been.  Several small shards of rock stood nearby and Disan found cover just in case the soldiers were trigger-happy.  Disan covered his ears as plasma fire rang through the night.  He sighed shaking his head.  Of course they were trigger-happy.

“Who goes there?  Identify yourself!”

“2nd Lieutenant Disan.  Pilot of Lander 29 of the Imperial Hammerhead, Basilisk.” Disan tried not to laugh.  Ground pounders weren’t known for their sense of humor.

“Come out slowly, Lieutenant.  Your hands where I can see them.”  It was the sergeant’s voice.

Disan came out from the rock his arms in the air.  

“Sergeant,” Disan was trying very hard not to smile.  “What’s going on here?”

The Imperial soldiers lowered their weapons after a signal from the sergeant.  Of course, if he’d been anything else but what he’d appeared to be the sergeant would have known instantly.  The _true seeing_ enchantment built into every command suit of powered armor was a great boon for every Legion commander.

“You should be more careful, Lieutenant.”  The sergeant tried to evade his question.  “We could have killed you.”

Disan wasn’t going to let this man forget his rank.  “I wasn’t in any danger, sergeant.  And you still haven’t answered my question.  What’s going on here?  Where is the rest of your platoon?  What’s you name?”

“Fielder, sir,” the sergeant saluted Disan and his men followed suit.  “Our platoon was split up after the attack by the flying fortress, sir.  We were part of landing group 6.”

He was still avoiding the first question.

“You still haven’t answered my first question, sergeant!  What is going on here!”  Disan was losing his temper.  Ground pounders never gave Imperial navy officers any respect.  By the Twelve, he was going to put fear in their hearts.  He took out his pistol, a pathetic weapon against their blaster rifles but he knew their training taught them to fear Imperial officers.

“Sir,” the sergeant cleared his throat.  “It’s not what you think.  Corporal Thunder and I were just discussing what to –“

“I know what you were ‘discussing’ sergeant!  And you better pray I don’t decide to tell the Protocols about this.  We are here to put down an insurrection!  Not rape and pillage!  Do I make myself clear?”

“Yes sir!”  The three Imperial soldiers chimed in unison.

Disan steeled himself under the weight of the fear their armor put into his heart.  He had to appear to remain confident or else they’d think him weak and turn the tables on him.  He strode past the sergeant to the prisoner.  She glowered at him showing no fear.  He wouldn’t be able to intimidate her, not that he’d planned to.  But he’d have to put on a show regardless.

“What is your name?”

She said nothing.

“She doesn’t speak any Imperial languages, sir.  She’s quite the primitive.”

She looked at Corporal Thunder unable to hide her fear of the armored man.  She understood his motivations just fine.

“Corporal Thunder, scout the area for any more of her people.  There has to be a settlement here somewhere.”

“Yes sir.”  The man saluted again then clomped out into the fog that had crept up and engulfed them.

“Sergeant Fielder, setup some sort of perimeter for the night.  We aren’t going anywhere in this fog.”

“Yes Lieutenant,” the Imperial Legionnaire saluted Disan, which was starting to get on the pilot’s nerve.  “Shanks, your with me.”

The two Imperial grounders stopped off out of earshot.

“Don’t even think of running, girl.”  Disan whispered to the young woman crouched in front of him.  “They’d spot you in a second even through this fog.  And they’d shoot first, beat you senseless second.”

She tried to make it appear as if she didn’t understand, shaking her head.

“Don’t give me that,” Disan eyes peered through her ‘primitive’ disguise.  “You understand me just fine.  And if you want me to get you out of this then you’ll do what I tell you.  Imperial soldiers have short fuses and will kill us both if they think they can intimidate us.”

She raised an eyebrow then nodded her head in agreement.

“Good,” Disan checked over his should for a second but kept an eye on her regardless.  “Now, I suggest you continue to play stupid.  Best they think you ‘primitive’.

The woman nodded again pulling her torn cloak tightly around her.  Disan could see why the corporal had been tempted even though such a thing was completely against protocol, not to mention sickening.  Her profile in the foggy darkness was exquisite and Disan was glad she couldn’t see him blush.

Disan and the Bedine girl waited together for the Imperial Legion soldiers to return – both prisoners of circumstance.

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Knightfall

*Feeling a little better...*

Hey, just to let you all know that I'm a little better this week and will have an update for you either late today or sometime tomorrow.

Until then check out my latest World of Kulan post.  It's not very long but it's a good star to the Alliance.

Cheers!


----------



## Knightfall

*Below the Burning Sky (cont)*

Hadrhune stood in the central facility of the City of Shade looking at the reports coming in from his operatives across the continent.  It wasn’t good but it could have been worse.  Waterdeep still stood, holding off the Imperials with the help of the god Kelemvor.  The situation was the same in Calimport.  Shar had chosen that city to defend instead of coming to Shade’s defense.  Of course, Shade could take care of itself but Hadrhune couldn’t help but feel betrayed by the Lady of Loss.

The shade put such thoughts out of his mind as he switched to a different datapad looking at the situation in Silverymoon.  He kept going back to the report and had read it dozens of times.  The city was hard pressed, on the brink of collapse.  It wouldn’t last the night without real help.  Everything in his being told him that it would be folly to do what he was considering.  His men wouldn’t understand and neither would the High Telamont.

Not that he was worried about the mad clone currently wandering the city looking for him.  He was more concerned what his true father, still on the Plane of Shadows, would have to say about him coming to the aid of the people of the Silver Marches.  Destroying Imperial vessels landing near shade territory was one thing but helping the enemy was another thing entirely.

Hadrhune looked up from the datapad at the holographic projection detailing the area around the ruins of Ascore.  The city had come to Ascore after one of Hadrhune’s agents had sent him a message that the Imperials had attacked the shade camp there.  Hadrhune had sent the expedition to the ruins himself.  There had been evidence of advanced technology at the ruins and Hadrhune wanted it.  His men had been working on the site for months and had uncovered material that had proved vital in the creation of a new type of automated aircraft, which Hadrhune had named shadow strikers.  Dozens of these special strike aircraft were near ready for testing hidden deep within the innards of the City of Shade.

The Imperials had detected the energy signatures coming from beneath the shade camp and had attacked without warning.  The placement guns built into the sites ruined pyramids had held them off until Shade had arrived and destroyed the Imperial hovertanks and strike aircraft.  Hadrhune hadn’t even needed the shadow strikers.  He wouldn’t risk losing them unless absolutely necessary.

Hadrhune watched as several Imperial units that had been routed in the fight retreated down the Fork Road past the Fork.  They would continue on past towards Sundabar, which lay in ruins and then on to Silverymoon through Silverymoon Pass.  The city wouldn’t stand a chance after that.

Hadrhune made his decision.

“The Imperials run like the cowards they are.”  Hadrhune pointed to the fleeing units with a handheld laser pen.  The holographic display shifted zooming in on the region near Sundabar.  “They will not escape our wrath.  Set course for Silverymoon Pass.  I want those bastards hides before they reach Silverymoon.  After that, we just might as well destroy the other Imperial units laying siege to Silverymoon.  It could turn out to be good politically for Shade if we help the Silver Marches.”

“Yes Hadrhune.”  The shades working in the central facility replied in unison.  The shades went to work calmly setting the city in motion towards Silverymoon.

Hadrhune moved away from the holo-projector.  He could feel the city begin to move as he switched to another datapad detailing the situation in Cormyr.  His mind wandered as he read the report, not giving it much thought.  He had a debt to repay to Storm Silverhand and the love of Mystra to carry him forward.  And if it meant saving the Silver Marches and Alustriel of Silverymoon then so be it.

Hadrhune’s cold heart quickened at the thought of seeing Alustriel again.  Yes, his father would not understand.

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Knightfall

*Update coming soon*

Hi all, I've been taking a bit of a break from EN World, as I was updating some things about my webpage and other roleplaying stuff.

But now I should have an update to _Realmsian Dragonstar_ either Saturday or Sunday.  Until then check out the update to my World of Kulan Story Hour.

Cheers!


----------



## Knightfall

*Below the Burning Sky (cont)*

Kelemvor watched in frustration from the Cynosure.  Of course, his main Avatar still stood at the center of the City of Waterdeep.  It mattered little to a god of Kelemvor’s stature.  He was now the de facto leader of the Faerûnian Pantheon, which he had had announced to his faithful followers.  The news spread quickly through the churches of the pantheon as well.  Many of those mortals that had lost their god to Ao’s betrayal had flocked to his church for answers and protection.  Kelemvor had accepted all that were true in their hearts to his faith and his power and portfolio had expanded overnight, returning him to the power of a greater god.

Not that any of that concerned him at the moment, as he watched the Imperial forces spread across Faerûn conquering and razing all in their path.  Cormyr was in ruins, as were dozens of other kingdoms and city-states in the Western Heartlands.  Only Waterdeep and Silverymoon stood in the North.  Calimshan was holding on due to Shar’s influence.  Amn was not as lucky even with Bane’s help.  The Black Lord, surprisingly, was giving it his all to protect Athkatla, Amn’s capital city.  Bane was definitely not acting like Bane.  Unfortunately, Tethyr wasn’t faring as well as the rest of the Lands of Intrigue.  Not even the aid of Ilmater was keeping the Imperials at bay.  Of course, the Crying God’s followers weren’t known for being frontline militants, regardless of their amazing endurance and determination.

It was the same all across Faerûn.  The faithful of the Pantheon were outmatched and outgunned.  Even Gond’s followers and their smokepowder bombards were making very little difference.  Many of the rulers of the Moonsea had already surrendered and gladly joined the ranks of the Imperials marching on the Dalelands and Sembia.  Cyric had ordered his followers to align themselves with the Imperials in a mad grab for power.  He’d betray them, of course, hoping to conquer all of Faerûn.  It was madness.

“That jackal is going to be the death of us all.”  Kelemvor thought the words out loud in the Cynosure.

Milil was scribbling the names of the dead next to his lord.  The Lord of the Dead had passed as much godly power to his new Scribe of the Doomed as he dared.  He replied to his lord without looking up from his ledger.

“Cyric was always a madman, Lord Kelemvor.  It’s not surprising that he’d do something as foolish as align with the enemy.”

“Agreed,” Kelemvor switched his mind’s focus towards the lands that troubled him most.  “He is a lunatic and his plan will get him killed.  I am not as concerned about Cyric as I am about the God of the Mulhorandi.”

Milil stopped scribbling, for the smallest moment in time, before continuing to write down the names of the dead.  He did not respond to his Lord’s concerns.  After all, there wasn’t anything her could do about it.  He waited for his Lord to continue.

“Tempus and his followers oppose the armies of the Mulhorandi near the Methmere but not even all the power of the Lord of Battles can hold off an entire pantheon.”

The Lord of the Dead watched as several Avatars of Tempus clashed with the new Imperial Aspects of the Mulhorandi.  The Mulhorand Gods had changed – these traitors of Toril and its people now appeared in even stranger forms than they had before.  They carried powerful plasma weapons, both ranged and melee, and were decimating the followers of Tempus.

Several powerful bombards of Gond returned fire and Kelemvor watched as the projectile missiles bounced harmlessly off the energy shield that protected the Mulhorand army.  One of Tempus’ Avatars met Horus-Re’s on the battlefield.  The two titans clashed but Horus-re obviously had the advantage.  He was a greater god after all, while Tempus was barely an intermediate god now.  Horus-Re cut half of Tempus’ left arm off with his new plasma-enhanced khopesh.  The Lord of Battles’ Avatar actually screamed in pain, which echoed through each of Tempus’ Avatars.  Kelemvor sensed Tempus shift enough of his power to keep his other Avatars whole.  The one fighting Horus-Re wouldn’t last much longer without help.

Kelemvor made a decision unlike any he had ever considered before.  The Lord of the Dead reached out with his mind contacting the remaining gods of the Faerûnian Pantheon.

“Brothers, sisters!  Our battle with the Mulhorandi goes against us.  Anyone with enough divine power left must send an Avatar to the shores of the Methmere to help in the battle.  The Mulhorandi Gods even now walk those shores dealing death to our people.  I for one have had enough!”

Just as Horus-Re brought his khopesh to behead Tempus’ Avatar, Kelemvor transferred his main Avatar from Waterdeep to Unther and transferred another to Waterdeep to help protect that city.  He would not lose any of Tempus’ power even if it meant Waterdeep might fall.

Kelemvor blocked Horus-Re’s strike with his divine bastard sword, Fatal Touch.

“Hello Horus-Re,” Kelemvor sneered at the greater god of the Mulhorandi.  “You and I need to have another discussion!”

Kelemvor’s words echoed across the battlefield as he smashed his fist across the other god’s Avatar sending him flying into the air, over his advancing army, and deep into the bowels of the Methwood.  The sight of Kelemvor’s Avatar on the battlefield gave hope to the followers of Tempus and they surged forward to meet the Mulhorandi army.

Soon half-a-dozen Avatars of the remaining gods of the Faerûnian Pantheon appeared on the battlefield striking back at the Mulhorandi - Gond, Helm, Kossuth, Talos, Tyr, and, surprisingly, Bane.

Horus-Re’s Avatar reappeared in front of the Lord of the Dead, as Kelemvor helped Tempus’ Avatar off his knees.  The Lord of Battles’ arm reappeared, as Kelemvor passed some of his divine power to the warrior god – something Ao would never had done.  But Kelemvor wasn’t Ao.

“That was a mistake, Kelemvor.”  Horus-Re was incensed that Kelemvor had so easily destroyed one of his Avatars.  “I had been content to conquer and hold the lands of the south for the Dragon Empire.  I was going to offer you the chance to join the Unification Church but now, now I will settle for nothing less than total domination of all of Faerûn.”

Tempus stood beside his liege, his battleaxe, Battle Prowess, ready to defend Kelemvor from Horus-Re.  He was amazed and pleased to see Kelemvor step forward to meet the Mulhorandi God.

“You will have to go through me first, Horus-Re.  You will not subjugate a single soul for the Empire, as long as I have a spark of divinity left in me.  Those souls belong to the Faerûnian Pantheon alive or dead.”

The two gods rushed each other, their godly blades clashed producing thunder and lightning.  The skies of Unther roared with the sounds of battle, god versus god, mortal versus mortal.

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Salthorae

*awesome*

Hey there first post on this thread....and i must say I love it!

FR is one of my favorite settings and i've just recently begun playing in a Dragonstar campaign and I love what you've done with combining the two it is so awesome. I love all the little twists you've done thus far such as the betrayal from Ao and Kelemvor becoming the overpower. 

i'm pretty much hooked  I just wonder now...what's gotten into Bane? heheh


----------



## Broccli_Head

Wow! I'm glad that I found this post! I will have to pass it on to my other players. I wonder what it would be like to game in this world....


----------



## Knightfall

*Re: awesome*



			
				Salthorae said:
			
		

> *Hey there first post on this thread....and i must say I love it!
> 
> FR is one of my favorite settings and i've just recently begun playing in a Dragonstar campaign and I love what you've done with combining the two it is so awesome. I love all the little twists you've done thus far such as the betrayal from Ao and Kelemvor becoming the overpower.
> 
> i'm pretty much hooked  I just wonder now...what's gotten into Bane? heheh *




You just wait, Salthorae.  You haven't seen anything yet.  Bwah-ha-ha...  

I'll hopefully have another post for you all before the end of the weekend but don't quote me on that.  I'm going to be writing up the next installment of my World of Kulan Story Hour first, plus I'm busing writing up and posting my 3e Spelljammer Cosmology to the Spelljammer Mailing List.

*Updated Links*

*Knightfall's Arcanum of the Stars*
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/arcanumofthestars/

*Spelljammer: Into the Void Yahoo Group*
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/spelljammer/

*Walk the Road*
http://walktheroad.wikispaces.com/

*Knightfall's Spelljammer Cosmonomicon*
http://lost.spelljammer.org/Knightfall/

Busy, busy, busy.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Below the Burning Sky (cont)*

Finkel Sunbottle led his friend Ruby Theragain and Lily Tibbles through the deserted, ruined streets of Beluir.  The trio ducked into a narrow alley behind Fanny’s Wicker and Little Treasures to avoid a patrol of Imperial legionnaires.  The shop had been gutted, of course, but the remaining ruins were high enough for the three halflings to hide behind.

Finkel held his breath gripping the laser pistol he had stole from an Imperial officer, after he killed him.  Finkel was wanted by the Imperials.  Wanted dead or alive. Preferably dead or at least beaten black and blue.  If the Imperial’s sensors detected them he wouldn’t live long.

The Imperial patrol stomped down the ruined tangle that used to be Firefly Street.  Somehow their sensors had missed them and Finkel praised Brandobaris for their luck.  Ruby pulled on his sleeve wanting to go on as quickly as possible.  He motioned for her to wait while he made sure the Imperials weren’t coming back to check an anomalous reading on their sensors.

He crept out to the edge of the building pistol in hand peering cautiously around the edge in the direction the Imperial patrol had gone.  No sign of them it was good to go.  He motioned for Ruby and Lily to follow as he dashed across the street using the darkness as cover.  Ruby was right behind him dragging Lily with her.

Finkel sighed shaking his head.  If Lily hadn’t had information on where the Imperials were holding Ruby’s aunt and uncle Finkel would never have let her come along.  She was in her Sunday dress and was slowing them down.  Finkel had tried to get the halfling girl to put on the same sort of dark breeches and shirt that he and Ruby now wore.  But had stated matter-of-factly that she’d never be caught dead in such an outfit.  Finkel prayed they wouldn’t find out.

The halfling boy had become older over the last few days.  He felt all grown up.  He didn’t have a choice really.  All the adults of the city had either been rounded up or killed.  Ruby’s aunt and uncle were two of the last free adults in the city, as they had not given the Imperials any reason to arrest them.  Then they had come in the middle of the night, which was not more than two hours ago.

The Imperials had discovered that Finkel was Ruby’s friend and had come to take her prisoner.  She hadn’t been there but that didn’t stop the Imperials from taking her aunt and uncle.  They had left a note saying that if Ruby gave up Finkel and the rest of his halfling freedom fighters, they would let her family go.  Of course, she didn’t believe a word of it.  They had made similar promises to the desperate and had broken their word.

What made it harder to take was that many of these promises came from the Imperial halflings preaching the benefits of the Empire and the Unification Church.

Ruby tugged on his shirt again to let Finkel know that they were ready to continue on.

“Which way?”  Finkel whispered to Lily.

Lily looked like she was going to cry pointing down the adjacent avenue that crossed Firefly Street.  Finkel knew that avenue was called Windy Leaves.

“How far?”  Ruby was worried about her aunt and uncle.

“About half the way down to the next intersection.   That’s where the map said the detention center has been set up in the theater.”

Lily had caught a glimpse of a map of the city when visiting the Imperial command center in her role as a faithful convert to the Unification Church.  She had been supplying good information to the freedom fighters ever since.  Finkel knew that if she said it was in the theater then it was.

“Alright,” Finkel pulled his hood up while adjusting his belt so that he could draw his dagger at a moment’s notice.  “Lily, you’ve done your part for tonight.  Go home and be careful.  Ruby and I will handle this.”

“B-but there could be guards,” Lily’s voice wavered and Finkel thought for a second that she was more than just concerned for his safety.

“Lily,” Ruby grabbed her friend shaking her.  “You can’t be involved in this, alright.  Now go!”

Lily ran off ducking into an ally disappearing from site.  The duo watched her leave hoping she would be all right.

“You ready, Rubes?”  Finkel flicked the safety off his pistol.

“As ready as I’ll ever be.”  Ruby pulled up her hood drawing her short sword.  It had been her father’s.

“Ok, let’s go and get your family.”

The two halflings darted down Windy Leaves towards the theater.  Nothing moved around them but Finkel knew that the Imperials didn’t need to be present to see them.  Their technology could do it for them.  Finkel quickly crossed to the other side of the avenue staying as low as possible.  Ruby was right behind him.

They ducked down the alley that led behind the theater.  Finkel dived into the shadows quietly as a cat.  Ruby slid in next him with a thud.  Finkel held his breath praying to Brandobaris for more luck.  Imperial sensors could detect the slightest noise variation and Finkel knew there would be such a device around the detention center.  Nothing happened.

Finkel didn’t like it.  Ruby had made more than enough noise to trigger any sensor.  Could Lily’s information been wrong?  Not likely, she’d never been wrong before.  The damn Imperials trusted her.  She was the best spy they the freedom fighters had.

Ruby looked at Finkel as if to say sorry but he put his hand over her mouth.  She’d helped him with missions before but usually only in the planning part of it.  This was her first time on a mission.  He’d wanted her to stay behind too but she had refused.  They were her family.

Finkel pulled his hand away looking up for a way in without tripping the sensors.  This wasn’t going to be easy.  All of the windows would be rigged and if they tried to break the glass the audio sensors would detect it.  Ruby tugged on his shirt again pleading to go on.  She was becoming impatient.  Finkel grabbed her hand shaking his head.  He had to think this through.

What would the Imperials not have thought of?  Every entrance would be rigged and the Imperials understood magic better than anyone he’d ever seen.  He did have a Dispel Magic scroll but he doubted it would work against Imperial magic.  He had another device as well.  A device he loathed to use.  He had had a dream the first night of the Imperial attack.  The goddess had spoken to him and when he had woke the amulet had been laying next to him.

Finkel reached under his shirt grabbing a hold of the symbol of the Dark Mistress, Shar.  The halfling boy closed his  eyes making sure to keep a hold of Ruby’s hand.  He called on the power of the amulet and he and Ruby were pulled into the Plane of Shadow.  Ruby hadn’t known about the amulet.  He hadn’t told anyone about it.  She screamed in terror thinking Gods’ know what.

“Rubes,” Finkel shook his friend.  “It’s alright, were on the Plane of Shadow.”

“H-how did you do that?”  Ruby looked as though he were a monster.

“I’ll explain later.  Right now we need to get your aunt and uncle out of there.”

“Out of where?  We’re not even it Beluir anymore.”

“Actually, we are but we aren’t.  Look.”

Ruby looked around at the horrid plane.  Everything was in black and white.  The sky was black but not like at night.  There weren’t any stars.  The theater was still there but looked more like an abomination of the real theater.  Ruby couldn’t help but be terrified.  She looked at Finkel in terror.

“Don’t look at me like that.  I don’t like it anymore than you do.  But we needed a way into the theater without being detected.”

“But how?”

“Look how the building is warped in places.  Even now it changes as you look at it.  If we take a half-a-step we should end up in the center of the theater.  But be careful.  Distance isn’t the same here.  If you step too far you could end up on the other side of the city.”

“You’ve done this before.”

“I haven’t had a choice.”

“There is always a choice when comes to dark magic.”

“Don’t lecture me Rubes!  I’m fighting a war here!”  Finkel’s skin appeared to darken as the plane’s darkness tore at his soul.  “Now, are you going to help me rescue your aunt and uncle or wait here until I get back?”

Ruby swallowed hard grabbing Finkel’s hand.  She was shaking uncontrollably.  “Y-your n-not leaving me h-her, Finkel Sunbottle.  But this conversation isn’t over.  We are going to talk about this later.  Now get me out of here!”

Finkel took half a step with his left hand around the symbol of Shar and the other in Ruby’s hand.  He closed his eyes again concentrating and they were on the Material Plane again.  Finkel looked around.  They were near the middle of the theater.  Ruby sighed in relief.

Finkel stared in shock.  There wasn’t anyone in the theater.  It was empty.  He didn’t understand it.  Lily was never wrong.  She…

Then it hit him.  Lily had never been wrong once.  Not even off by the minutest detail.  He had thought it luck granted by Brandobaris.  The cold, hard truth sank into him just as the Imperials burst through the door and windows of the theater.

“Oh no.”  Finkel fired his laser pistol hitting an Imperial soldier directly in the chest.  The laser bolt bounced harmlessly off the soldier’s armor.

Ruby screamed.  Finkel felt her hand slip away from him as a Imperial soldier grabbed her by hair.  The huge man held her aloft as the Imperials surrounded him.  Dozens of laser rifles were now pointed at his head just daring him to continue firing.  Finkel signed dropping his weapon.  He put his hands up over his head.

“Finkel,” Ruby whimpered.  “How did they know?”

The ring of soldiers parted in front of Finkel.  Three halflings walked into the theater.  The two in front were Imperial officers devoted to the Unification Church.  Finkel had known who the third halfling was even before he could see her.

“Lily.”

Lily looked right at Finkel without emotion or a second thought.  She tuned towards Ruby looking at her as a scornful mother would at a bad child.

“Yes,” one of the Imperial halflings put his hand on Lily’s shoulder.  “Mistress Lily has done the Empire a great service this night.”

“Lily, how could you?”  Ruby screamed wiggling trying to get free.  The Imperial soldier knocked her unconscious.

Finkel ground his teeth in frustration.  He could use his amulet to escape but he couldn’t bare the thought of leaving Ruby behind.

“Poor deluded Ruby.”  Lily spoke towards Ruby as if she was still conscious.  “The Empire is the best thing to happen to Faerûn since sweat meats.”

Finkel lost his temper.  “Traitor!  I’ll kill you!”

Finkel Sunbottle lunged for Lily’s throat.  It was the last thing he ever did, as the energy blasts from dozens of laser rifles cut him to pieces.

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Broccli_Head

Knightfall...that's rough!

Hey, I told one of my players about your story and campaign concept and he loved it!

What would it take to run a game in your Battle for Toril world?


----------



## Knightfall

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *Knightfall...that's rough!
> 
> Hey, I told one of my players about your story and campaign concept and he loved it!
> 
> What would it take to run a game in your Battle for Toril world? *




Well, I haven't finshed writing yet although I already know how it ends.  The best resource for anyone that wants to *create an adventure* set during the battle is my wikisite, Walk the Road.

http://walktheroad.wikispaces.com/AotS
updated link...

Realmisan Dragonstar is set ten years before the actual campaign setting but all the information there is good.  I have updated planetary statistics for all the worlds in the Amaunator system on the page but not any of the characters' statistics.

It is a work in progress, after all.

As for good side plots, there is the defense of Waterdeep and/or Silverymoon or the ongoing battle between the followers of the two warring Realm Pantheons.  You could be one of the pilots of Fathom Wing or even be a shade helping defend the City of Shade from landing Imperial troops.  Or you could set up the conflict that about to occur in Shadowdale... whoops,  did I give away to much.  Heh, heh...

Anything is possible but you will need the appropriate books.  I suggest have at least the following:

Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Dragonstar Starfarer's Handbook
Dragonstar Guide to the Galaxy

Optional but good choices as well:

Dragonstar Imperial Supply
Faiths & Pantheons
Lords of Darkness *
Magic of Faerûn

* This is the only other one I own.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Below the Burning Sky (conclusion)*

_Minutes before dawn:_

High Lady Alustriel, Speaker of the Silver Marches, watched helpless from one of the many balconies of the Palace of Silverymoon, as the Imperial Legions stormed through the greatest city in the North.  The magic that had kept invaders out of Silverymoon for ages was now fading with the death of her goddess, Mystra.  She had done everything humanly possible to protect her home.  The Silver Marches would fall.

Alustriel watched as the Knights in Silver, Silverymoon’s army, through themselves at the advancing hovertanks and power-armored soldiers of the Dragon Empire.  They fought bravely, despite the odds and the futility, dying under the strength enhanced feet of the Imperial soldiers, as well as from countless laser and plasma fire.  The ranks of the Knights of Silver had swelled with the populace of the Silver Marches once in was known the Imperial army was attacking the city.  Now there were barely enough to hold the Imperials back from the walls of the palace.  Dwarves from Mithral Hall and Citadel Adbar fought beside humans, elves and halflings from Everlund and those that escaped the destruction of Sundabar.

“This is madness,” Alustriel wept openly for her people.  “Don’t these Imperial bastards ever get tired!”

“You must not give up hope, Speaker.”  Drizzt Do’Urden, hero of the Sword Coast North, stood next to the High Lady.

The drow ranger had learned of Silverymoon’s plight soon after the Imperial’s had landed.  The arrogant Imperial soldiers hadn’t consider the communities of the North enough of a threat to attack Neverwinter, Luskan or Mirabar.  The North was relatively safe.  But if Waterdeep and Silverymoon fell then no one would be safe.

Wulfgar and Cattiebrie had gone to Waterdeep to help in the city’s defense.  He and Bruenor Battlehammer had helped defend Mithral Hall until it fell.  Bruenor had stayed with his people to try and retake his home.  Drizzt had come to Silverymoon at behest of the High Lady after Taern “Thunderspell” Hornblade had died in the first assault on Silverymoon.  Drizzt had led the city’s army during the second Imperial onslaught.  Now he stood by the high Lady as her protector in case the Imperials reached the palace.

Helm Dwarf-friend and the remaining members of the Bloodaxe Mercenary Company had to come to Silverymoon after Sundabar fell.  Helm had been the best choice to lead the Knights in Silver against the Imperials.  If the city survived, the populace would likely name him the next ruler of the city, if he didn’t go back to Sundabar and try to restore it.

Several Imperial hovertanks swept over the Knights in Silver heading straight for the palace.  Drizzt stepped in front of High Lady Alustriel as the tank’s powerful plasma cannons swiveled into position to blast the balcony where the two heroes of Faerûn stood.  The tanks didn’t see what hit them.

Powerful bolts of energy blew the hovertanks to dust.

“What the-“ Drizzt turned towards where the weapon fire had come from.  What he saw was both frightening and awe inspiring.

The City of Shade loomed over the gap of Silverymoon Pass just as the dawn rose over the Nether Mountains, dark, shadow-tinged plasma raining down on several Imperial units that had come down through the pass.  The gun-emplacements of Shade continued firing, hitting those Imperial units outside the city until nothing was left but smoldering remains.  Rockets and missiles screamed out from the city’s launchers destroying hovertanks and unit of legions, which were now in retreat.

Dozens of strike aircraft supporting the Imperial troops, rocketed towards the floating city firing plasma and missiles at the gun, rocket and missile emplacements. High Lady Alustriel watched in amazement as the weapon fire impacted a powerful energy shield protecting the city.

“Where in the Realms did they get that technology?”  Drizzt was angry.  Of all the races to come to Silverymoon’s aid why did it have to be the shades?

“I-I don’t know,” the Speaker of the silver Marches was dumbfounded.  Then the Shade wizard known as Hadrhune stood next to her on the balcony.  Drizzt attacked Hadrhune passing right through him and hitting the wall behind the shade man.

“Aggressive, isn’t he.”  The hologram of Hadrhune had flickered slightly as the drow ranger passed through him.  “The City of Shade offers its generous support to the citizens of Silverymoon and the Silver Marches against the army of the Dragon Empire.”

“And why would you do that, shade?”  Drizzt had got to his feet quickly and was now waving one of his swords through the hologram trying to determine whether Hadrhune was there or not.

“Drizzt,” Alustriel reached out to stop the drow from antagonizing the shade man.  ”What do you want in return for this assistance Hadrhune?  And don’t tell me you are doing it out of the goodness in your heart.”

Hadrhune of Shade looked at the holographic image of Alustriel and Drizzt Do’Urden in front of him.  He stood on a platform in his personal imaging chamber on Shade.  He wished he didn’t have to ask for anything.  Alustriel’s thank you would be more than enough for his heart.  But his position as Prince and Emissary of the City of Shade demanded a tribute of some kind.  Of course, it didn’t have to be decided upon at the moment.

“You are correct High Lady, the City of Shade’s help does come with some conditions but I assure you they will be reasonable.”

“Speaker, you cannot trust him!”  Drizzt stepped in front of the hologram projecting Hadrhune’s image.  He grabbed Alustriel by the arms looking right into her eyes.  “You cannot do this!  Think of your people!  He is evil, he will betray us to the Empire!”

Alustriel looked at Drizzt and then at his hands clamped around her arms.  “Let go, Drizzt.  Now!”

The drow ranger let her go backing away from her and the hologram of the shade.  He looked at her as if she had grown a second head.

“Think of your people.”

“I am Drizzt, someday you will understand.  Hadrhune, what assurances do I get that the silver Marches will remain free of Shade rule.”

“I can only say that the Imperial Legions are as much Shade’s enemies as they are yours.  Once they have been eliminated then we can talk about the continued sovereignty of the Silver Marches.”

“I don’t really have a choice, do I?”

“No.”

“So be it.”

“Very well then,” Hadrhune tapped the Comm on the wall of his imaging chamber.  “Deploy the shadow strikers.  I want air superiority over Shade and Silverymoon in less than fifteen minutes.”

“It will be so, Hadrhune.”  The voice echoing across the Comm was monotone and calm.

“Watch this High Lady,” the hologram of Hadrhune faded from the balcony of the palace of Silverymoon.

Alustriel turned towards the City of Shade, which was still being pounded by the Imperial strike aircraft.  The great plasma guns and missile emplacements had not returned fire.  Then the top of on of the floating city’s huge towers opened up and dozens upon dozens of small, sleek mechanical aircraft rocketed out of the top of the tower.  They were shaped like black disks with purple highlights bordering the edge of the flying saucers.  The shadow strikers passed through Shade’s energy shield unimpeded.  The shadow strikers were much faster than the Imperial aircraft and easily outmaneuvered them.  Those Imperial pilots able to target and fire upon the strange black saucers must have been horrified to see their striker’s laser cannon fire and missiles pass right though the Shade shadow strikers.

The Knights in Silver cheered when one of the Imperial walkers guarding the entrance to the city exploded in shadow plasma, unable to avoid the guns of the City of Shade.  The city’s protectors rallied behind Helm who led an counterattack against the Imperial Legions.

While high above on the balcony of the palace, Alustriel held her symbol of Mystra tightly in her hand.  She watched one of the shadow strikers streaked through the sky above Silverymoon.  She knew the symbol of Shar when she saw it and knew that powerful shadow magic protected the Shade aircraft.  Soon the Imperial forces would be on the run and Silverymoon would survive to see another day.

“But at what cost,” Alustriel again watched helplessly as the Battle for the Silver Marches escalated in front of her eyes.

*                                        *                                        *

_Dawn over Shadowdale:_

Arassil had worked all night preparing the citizens of the Dales for what she knew would come.  She forced the humans and elves to cut down dozens and dozens of the trees of the forest they called Cormanthor.  The elves had originally refused until Arassil explained what would happen to their precious forest in the Imperials won.  The imperials would clear cut everything and rape the planet of its natural resources.  The elves had been much more cooperative after that.

She had the trees cut into logs and trenches dug.  The logs were sharpened and place strategically around Shadowdale.  Bakner and Samuall had spray painted as many logs as they could with iron dust making them as hard and durable as steel.  The earth from the trenches was used to make mounds between those same trenches making the terrain difficult to navigate.

She ordered dozens of buildings in and around Shadowdale broken down to use as much need resources such as polearms and boards with nails sticking up all around the towns perimeter.  She placed her men in the best possible locations so that they could fire their laser pistols and plasma rifles almost anywhere across what would become the battlefield.

Elminster was still in Waterdeep but Arassil could call him in a moment’s notice with her Arcanum ring.  She looked at her ring and thought of Syrath back on Charamosh.  He would know by now that she had aligned herself with the Freedom League.  He wouldn’t be happy but she couldn’t worry about that now.

“Commander,” Caranarth stood in front of the half-dragon.   He had been standing there for some time trying to get Arassil’s attention.

“Yes Caranarth, what is it?”

“Everything is in place including our little surprises.”

“Good,” Arassil looked out towards the northeast.  The sun rose over the forest of Cormanthor.  The red glow of the Toril’s sun glinted off something near the edge of the dale’s valley.  “And not a moment to soon.”

The half-dragon sprinted across the field to her designated position in the trenches her voice booming over the landscape.

“Get ready, Arassil snarled at the thought of getting her claws on some Imperial slime.  “Hovertanks on the valley wall!  Everyone take cover!”

Dalesfolk dived into the trenches just as the first bolts of plasma rained down from the hovertanks above.  Arassil fingered her ring and thought Elminster’s name.

“It’s time.  It has started.”

Elminster of Shadowdale appeared next to Arassil just as the Imperial Legions and Zhents poured down the rim of the valley in the thousands.

“Mystra save us!”  Elminster’s words were drowned out by the sounds of war unleashed.

[End of Part Two of Book Two]


----------



## Broccli_Head

I love it! And it keeps getting better. 

Did I miss something? Or maybe you haven't gotten to it...Kelemvor v the Mulhorhandi's and the conclusion to the space battle? 

What might help is how many days and/or hours since invasion started as a guide to determine the events...if I want to spring this on my PCs...oh yeah!


----------



## Knightfall

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *I love it! And it keeps getting better.
> 
> Did I miss something? Or maybe you haven't gotten to it...Kelemvor v the Mulhorhandi's and the conclusion to the space battle?
> 
> What might help is how many days and/or hours since invasion started as a guide to determine the events...if I want to spring this on my PCs...oh yeah! *




You didn't miss anything.  Book Two is going to have five parts just like Book One did, although those five parts are turning out to be longer than Book One's five parts.  Part Three will continue the space battle and detail the aerial battles to come (the releasing of the automated shadow strikers is the springboard for that).  Part three will touch upon the gods again at least once.

Part Four will return to the surface for the land battles and Part Five will be a mix of space, aerial, land and God events all leading to a intense cliffhanger like the one that ended Book One (just moreso).

As for how many days or hours since it started, I'm not 100% sure.  It has been at LEAST two days but I don't have an exact number of hours.  But it's at least two days.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Broccli_Head

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> As for how many days or hours since it started, I'm not 100% sure.  It has been at LEAST two days but I don't have an exact number of hours.  But it's at least two days.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> KF72 *




Maybe dates or hours of the day would help


----------



## Knightfall

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe dates or hours of the day would help  *




Ok, first off the story begins on the first day of the tenday right before Midsummer (FRCS pg 77) in the year 1374 DR, on the Calendar of Harptos.  Thus, the day that the _Centurion_ and the two Hammerhead drop ships starcast into the system would be Flamerule 21, 1374 DR (The Year of Lightning Storms).

In Part Two of Book One, Hadrhune steps out on the balcony of the High Telamont's throne room and lloks up into the night sky.  This occurs when the Weave is destroyed, which one might think means the story begins at night.  It does, but it doesn't.  It begins during the  'middle of the night' before the day of Flamerule 21 has begun.  So, Hadrhune is looking at the night sky around say 2 or 3AM.  Thus, when I note that 'Mid-afternoon later that day',while introducing you to Ruby, it is later on the day of Flamerule 21.

In Part Three of Book One, Elminster is speaking in Arcanum House.  The part of the event that you read takes place sometime after Mid-afternoon but doesn't have a solid beginning time.  The debate in the house would have been going on for hours though.  Note that Hadrhune was speaking to the High Cleric of the Temple of Shadows at the same time Elminster was pleading his case to the Arcanum.  Hadrhune would have left that temple, traveled to the House of Mystra in Harrowdale, encountered Storm there and journeyed back to Shade before Elminster was *finished* pleading his case to the Arcanum and teleported back to Toril with Arassil, which would be an instantaneous event.

Its kind of hard to pin down.  The problem is that the story isn't linear in how I am writing it.  Elminster arrives back on Toril before Captain Farhand gives the order to fire but you read the part of Farhand firing first, which I did for effect, I guess.  Thus, all the parts of the story set on the Centurion before Farhand gives the order to fire happen before Elminster returns to Shadowdale.  And of course the parts with the Gods in the Cynosure takes place after Ao has promised Centurion to betray the world to the Imperials.  Of course, he's a GOD and could have been doing that WHILE he was agreeing to betray the world.

I'm pretty sure that I can say that ALL of Parts One to Four of Book One happens on the same day, Flamerule 21.  For at the beginning of Part Five, we see Ruby and Finkel outside Hale's Fine Woodcarving.  The text there refers to the events up until that time happening in less than one day and night.  This could be interpreted in many ways, which is why I wrote it that way.  I didn't want to pin-point the exact time or date.  And remember it is from Ruby's point of view.  So it is probably less than one day and night from the point of Mid-afternoon when you first meet her.  Which means it is likely during the early evening of Flamerule 22.  However, the rest of Part Five is 'hours earlier'.

After this, it's going to be REALLY hard for me to pin down exact times.  I'll let you know.

Cheers!

KF72

p.s. Note that this story is set ten years before the actual start of my Arcanum of the Stars' campaign.


----------



## Salcor

Knightfall,
    This is an outstanding storyline...look forward to it every week. I was wondering if you are planning on making it available for download on you website?


Salcor


----------



## Broccli_Head

Thanks for the clarification of the timeline Knightfall!

I am really enjoying the story and have already looked at the info in the Arcanum of Stars campaign. It's great.


----------



## Knightfall

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the clarification of the timeline Knightfall!
> 
> I am really enjoying the story and have already looked at the info in the Arcanum of Stars campaign. It's great.
> 
> *




No prob, BH.  And BTW, Book One of this story hour is now available in the Story Hour section of EN World.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...e=Downloads&file=index&req=viewdownload&cid=4

I believe it was you who wanted a copy.

{EDIT}  Note that the download ISN'T edited for language content so if you'd rather read a more PG version then this is the place to do it.

Cheers!

KF72

p.s.  Look for part 3 of Book Two to start appearing in about a week.  I need to take a break from this for a while.  I'll probably update my World of Kulan story hour at least once before starting back into Realmsian Dragonstar.


----------



## Broccli_Head

This story should not be on the second page.

Friendly BUMP!


----------



## Knightfall

Thanks dude, I'm kinda taking a break from writing this week.  Back and neck problems flaring up real bad.  Going to physio tomorrow.  Hopefully I be better afterwards.

Cheers!

KF72

p.s.  If you need something to tide you over til then Broccli_Head then give my World of Kulan story hour a read.


----------



## Knightfall

> _Originally posted by Knightfall1972 *(that would be me)*_
> *Thanks dude, I'm kinda taking a break from writing this week.  Back and neck problems flaring up real bad.  Going to physio tomorrow.  Hopefully I be better afterwards.*




Back and neck problems still a problem... went to physio again today.  The physical therapist popped my neck so I'm a little sore.  Might try writing on Sunday if pain isn't to bad.

On a good note, I just got a copy of the Mecha Crusade mini-game.  Heh... mecha... heh... realmsian dragonstar... heh... Footprints of Thunder, baby.

Must stop typing now.  Oww! 

Later,

KF72


----------



## Nightblade

*Excellent Story*

Excellent story Nightfall, waiting to read more of it.


----------



## Taboo

Just wanted to say I hope you're feeling better soon.

Tab.


----------



## Knightfall

Taboo said:
			
		

> *Just wanted to say I hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> Tab. *




Thanks Tab, I am doing a little better this week but I have to be carefu, as not to strain my back or neck.  Had a neck x-ray on Friday but still don't know the results.  My doctor also agreed to refer me to a neurologist, which will happen on December 12th.

I might try writing at least one section of part three this week.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Part Three – The Brigade Unleashed*

Thul Gulokas knelt in the Temple of Warlock, the ship’s divine sphere before him.  His ship’s Aspect had yet to contact the Commander of the Dragon Brigade.  Thul wasn’t worried, he never worried about his faith.  He was more loyal to Warlock then anyone else on the ship.  He would do whatever his God wished of him, anything.  He was Warlock’s iron talons made form.  He was the God’s Chosen.  Warlock chose him to be Commander of the Dragon Brigade and Captain of the _Warlock_.  At first, the Dragon Emperor had not been pleased.  He hadn’t believed Thul was worthy of the position, being from a lesser Asamet House.  Thul proved the Emperor wrong, which the half-black dragon knew had incensed Mezzenbone even more.  The great red wyrm had chosen the title, Dark Son, for a reason.  It was not meant as an honorific.  It was derogatory because of his heritage.

Thul didn’t care.  His God used it with pride.

“Thul, my child.”  Warlock’s Aspect stood in front of his favorite mortal with pride.  “What troubles you?”

“Arassil is here, my Liege.”  Thul kept his head bowed in reverence.  He did not look upon his God’s Aspect.  It was his way of showing servitude and devotion.  He didn’t need to look at him to see him.

The Aspect was one of the most feared in the Dragon Empire.  Warlock was as Aspect of both the Destroyer and the Magus.  Warlock always appeared in clad in an assault exoskeleton, which is black as space and filled with infinite stars.  Over this is a tabard made of living dragon scales, which shimmers in all the colors of the Houses of the Asamet.  Under his armored helmet glow two red suns of pure darkness.

Thul could fell the fear rising in Temple due to his God’s presence.  He reached out and embraced the fear and darkness willingly.

“Ah, your old mate comes out of the hole she’s been hiding in.  You must capture her, my child.  Capture her and bring me my prize.”

“It will be as you command, Warlock.”

“I sense her now.  She is definitely here somewhere, but hidden.  Her Gods’ hide her location from me.  But she is here.”

“I will bring her and the prize to you, my Liege!  I swear it!”

“First the world, my child.  First the world.  Do not forget your duty.  Who is your Liege, Thul?”

“You are, great Warlock!”

“Before anyone else!”

“Before even the Dragon Emperor, my Liege!”

“Yes… yes… now go and destroy in my name!”

Thul felt his God touch his mind and soul.  Warlock poured his energy into Thul, making him even stronger.  The power of his God became part of him.  He could sense the Temple, the ship, the space around Toril.  And he sensed the crewman standing behind him in the temple.

“I have standing orders not to be disturbed, crewman!”  Thul turned towards the orc-blooded crewman, his eyes glowing with divine, red fire.  “You better have damn good reason for this intrusion, orc man!”

He had obviously witnessed the exchange between Thul and Warlock.  The scro crewman tried to hide his fear.  He didn’t hide it well.  Scro were just as plain as regular orcs.  They thought themselves better than that and often took it upon themselves to flaunt it.  It was pathetic.

The scro wavered under his Commander’s glare.  He was dressed in the uniform of a communications officer.  His knees shook and he stammered when he spoke.

“Scans of the system and the enemy ships have found no trace of Arassil, Commander.  She isn’t on the _Deva Wing_ or the _Victory_, sir.”

“And the planet?”  Thul would let the crewman live long enough to glean the information he craved.

“Initial scans show major resistance in the region of the main continent known as the Dales.  There is definitely more technology down there then there should be.  Including an energy field which is strong enough to stop any bombardment.”

“Arassil,” Thul voice boomed through the Temple of Warlock.  “She is there!  I know it!”

“S-sir,” the half-orc fell to his knees.  “I am sorry I intruded upon your communion with the great and all-powerful Warlock.  Crewman One insisted I bring you this information right away.”

“Crewman One would never have told you to enter the temple, regardless of the information!  He doesn’t have a death wish!” Thul snarled at the crewman.

“I-I’m s-sorry Commander,” the scro crewman was near tears.  “I h-had to see Warlock for myself.  H-he inspires me.”

Thul shook his head laughing.  This scro wasn’t worthy of even that races stature.  He was truly pathetic.  Warlock did not stand for cowardice, sympathy or annoying mortals.

The scro man trebled before the Chosen of Warlock.  The half-black dragon walked up to the crewman lifting him off his knees by the scruff of his uniform.

“A true believer are you?  Well, we shall see!  Now, is there anything important in that report of yours before I punish you for being a coward.”

“O-only that t-three of the crew of the _Centurion_ have been rescued from the depths of space.  Two might survive as is but the third is being prepared to have his soul bound to a soulmech.”

“Really,” Thul was intrigued.  Men who could survive the depths of space without protection for so long were crewmen that he’d relish adding to his crew.  “Is their clearance high enough to become part of the Brigade?  Good crewman are so hard to find!”

The last comment was toned as an insult.

“T-the two that survived with their bodies intact don’t have the clearance, sir.”

“A pity.  And the new soulmech?”

“Sir,” the scro gulped trying not to lose his lunch under the glare of the Commander he was trained to respect and fear.  “The soul bound to the machine is Captain Farhand’s.”

“Ha, ha, ha!”  Thul dropped the crewman to his feet.  “So the drow spawn survived did he?”

Thul lead the crewman out of the Temple of Warlock his clawed hand over the crewman’s shoulder.

“This is indeed, important news, crewman.  Do they think his soul will survive the transfer into the machine?”

“Yes, sir.  He’s an Imperial captain, after all.  They chose the best-prepared shell we had ready.  Of course, it won’t be the same as a shell prepared specifically for his soul but it will do until the Warlock’s technomancers can design a more proper shell for him.”

Thul lead the crewman toward the outer edge of the ship.  The corridor leading to the forward section of the ship ran along the length with several glassteel windows allowing view of space from the corridor.

“Good, good, good,” Thul noticed the scro crewman had relaxed some.  “I look forward to meeting the good Captain so I can dispense his punishment personally.”

“S-sir,” the scro seemed confused.

“He did fail the Empire, crewman.”  Thul stopped in front of an airlock.  “There is only one greater crime in my eyes.  Disturbing me in the Temple!”

Thul slammed his fist on the airlock release and threw the crewman in.

“No, please d-!”  The scro’s words were cut off as Thul sealed the airlock and hit the button to decompress it into the depths of space.  The crewman was sucked into space.

Thul calmly walked down the corridor watching as the _Warlock_ traded weapons fire with the _Victory_.  He thought the words of his God.  First the World.  Then Arassil, then I come for you.

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Broccli_Head

A story this good shouldn't be on page 2!


----------



## Knightfall

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *A story this good shouldn't be on page 2! *




Thanks Broccli_Head, sorry I haven't posted an update to this for a while.  I've been busy writing something else and dealing with my disability claim.

The next one will be a doosy, I promise.

Later, (ow)

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Sorry about lack of updates!*

Read this to find out what's going on with me:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=531884#post531884

Cheers!

Rob


----------



## Taboo

Just watching out for you while you're still hurting! Can't have a story this good fall too far down the list!


----------



## Knightfall

*Thanks*



			
				Taboo said:
			
		

> *Just watching out for you while you're still hurting! Can't have a story this good fall too far down the list! *




Thanks for the bump Tab.  Still no updates for a while.  I might have to retire my threads for a while until I can get my left arm/shoulder fixed.  (Ow!  Shouldn't have done that -- tried typing with both hands.)

Later,

rob


----------



## Knightfall

*Left arm getting worse - doctors are clueless*

Ok, just thought I'd let you all know that I'm definitely going to be AWOL from my story hours until at least the end of january and/or february.  The pain in my left wrist is so bad I can barely lift/grip anything or type with it at all.  (Which is hard considering I'm left-hand dominate.)

And the doctors can't tell tell me what's wrong.  The latest specialist - a rheumatologist - is sending me for a bone scan to rule out something he referred to as an RSD.

The pain in the wrist is so bad that I have to wear a tensor bandage to keep it immobile, which includes when I sleep.

Anyway, gotta go.  

KF72


----------



## Salcor

BUMP


----------



## Knightfall

Thanks for the Bump Salcor... I'm still not good enough to write for any length of time, thus Realmsian  Dragonstar will have to wait.

Sorry to those who have been following it... 

Later,

KF72


----------



## Salcor

Totally understand man. Hopefully you get well soon. I still send this tread out to people that I tell about dragonstar.  It is good stuff.




Salcor


----------



## Taboo

Good to see you back on some of your stories, Knightfall! I know how you're feeling. I find out tomorrow if I have to have surgery on my right shoulder, they're threatening to take out part of the joint, but are having trouble figuring out what's wrong (and I'm right handed). Had a bone scan less than 2 weeks ago.

Hope you're feeling better! Don't over do it trying to update your stories, we miss them, but your health isn't worth risking!

Take care of yourself!

Tab.


----------



## Knightfall

Taboo said:
			
		

> *I know how you're feeling. I find out tomorrow if I have to have surgery on my right shoulder, they're threatening to take out part of the joint, but are having trouble figuring out what's wrong (and I'm right handed). Had a bone scan less than 2 weeks ago.*




Bone scans are such a pain in the butt to go through, aren't  they?!



			
				Taboo said:
			
		

> *Hope you're feeling better! Don't over do it trying to update your stories, we miss them, but your health isn't worth risking!
> 
> Take care of yourself!
> 
> Tab. *




Nah, I'm not going to do any heavy typing but I did add an old campaign story to my Short Story Thread.  FYI...

Later,

KF72


----------



## Broccli_Head

Knightfall...
I agree with Taboo. 

And any good tale is worth the wait!


----------



## Salcor

Bump


----------



## Salcor

Knightfall,
   I hope that you are doing well with your recovery.  

Salcor


----------



## Knightfall

Salcor said:
			
		

> *Knightfall,
> I hope that you are doing well with your recovery.
> 
> Salcor *




*sigh* I wish I was.

I seemed to be doing well, but I couldn't really judge the pain, because I've been taking so much Tylenol (4 to 8 a day), as well as my hard-core prescription muscle relaxant (Feldine) twice a day.

I tried going without the Tylenol -- it didn't work.  Pain came back (although not quite as bad as it was before I started taking the Feldine.  (Started retaking the Tylenol today but going to shoot for no more than four a day.)

Right now I'm waiting for a call back from a pain/physical rehab clinic here in Edmonton called Life Mark.  They might be able to help me out but I'm not sure if I can wait that long.  (The wait at this clinic is around 6 to 9 months to get in.)

I've got a MRI scheduled for my knee (which is also a problem) for May 21st.  Hopefully that will tell the doctors more about my overall pain so they can better judge the upper body pain.

Later,

KF72


----------



## Salcor

Well Good luck man. Hopefully you get well soon.

Salcor


----------



## Knightfall

*Part Three (cont.)*

_Above Toril near Selûne:_
Breakwater looked out his cockpit window at the world of Toril, as it grew larger and larger in his field of vision. He had known that it was unlikely that he, the interceptors of Fathom Left, and the League convoy of dropships would reach the atmosphere of the planet without any resistance.

The dragon wings came out of the glare of the system’s star as it passed above the planet’s strange formation of moon and asteroids. The sleek, dragon-shaped interceptors came in the dozens. Soon the League interceptors and dropships were surrounded on all sides.

“Damn,” Breakwater’s cousin’s words crackled over the Comm. “There’s too many of them.”

Just then one of the dropships exploded in a hail of plasma fire.

Breakwater was unsure of what to do. He was outnumbered and severely outgunned. Then he looked towards the world’s moon and the trail of asteroids that followed the planet’s orbit.

“General Bartleby, this is Fathom 2. We need to get these Imperial bastards off or backs and I have a crazy idea that just might work.”

“I’m willing to try anything at this point.” The General’s haggard voice came back through the Comm.

“We need to take the convoy through the asteroids.” Breakwater wasn’t sure what kind of response he’d get.

At first there was only silence followed by the telltale whistle of his cousin through the Comm. Plasma fire was exploding all around them.

“You’re right that is crazy.” The General didn’t sound convinced. “Those asteroids will make mincemeat out of us if we’re not careful.”

“Yes sir,” Breakwater knew his plan was the only option. “All we can hope is that they are stupid enough to follow us in.”

“It’s your call, Fathom 2.”

“Let’s do it.” Breakwater banked his interceptor towards the asteroids. “Fathom 12 and 4 you’re with me. General, bring your dropship in behind me. My boys will cover you from behind while I guide you through the field.”
“We’re with you Fathom 2, lead the way.”

“Cousin, I’d just like to state for the record you are one crazy bastard.”

“Yes, but he’s our crazy bastard.” Fathom 12’s voice chuckled.

Breakwater barked out orders to the remaining members of Fathom Left. Groups of interceptors and a dropship split off from each other. Momentarily confusing the dragon wing pilots. Before the Imperials could react the convoy had split into over half a dozen small groups, with either one, two, or three interceptors guarding each dropship. A lone unprotected dropship didn’t make it to the edge of the asteroid field.

“Everyone stay sharp!” Breakwater led the beleaguered League convoy into the Tears of Selûne to play a deadly game of cat and mouse with the Imperial dragon wings.

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Broccli_Head

Hey Knightfall!

Glad to see you back.


----------



## Welrain

This is fantastic and has really made my day!

Thanks KF1972


----------



## Knightfall

*Part Three (cont.)*

_On the Deva Wing:_
While Breakwater and Fathom Left were escorting General Bartleby and his convoy of dropships, Commander Madden was considering his options. Minimum shields, two plasma cannons, and a destroyed torpedo bay. His communications officers were unable to contact Arassil or her spy, although they were fairly certain she is on the planet’s surface in the region known as the Dalelands.

Plasma fire from the two imperial battle cruisers rocked the _Deva Wing_ again and again. Lt. Railer was using all the power at his disposal, both magical and technological, to keep the failing carrier’s shields operational. Madden hadn’t ordered to return fire, hoping to save his plasma cannons for a closer shot. He’d damage at least one battle cruiser before they knocked out the shields and boarded his ship. If they got lucky they might damage the bridge of one of them.

“Why aren’t they bombarding us, Commander.” Railer seemed confused by the Imperials tactics. “They could wipe us out with one volley of torpedo fire.”

“They wish to board and capture us, Lieutenant. Not destroy us. They will start by flanking us on both sides with their main plasma batteries trained upon the bridge and engineering. If we show any sort of real resistance then they will destroy us.”

“We’re not just going to let them take us, are we Commander.” Railer didn’t like the direction the conversation was going.

“No, we’re not.” Madden went through all the scenarios in his head, looking for a way out of the current situation. “Lieutenant, what is the status of the starcaster?”

“It’s currently offline, Commander.” Railer raised an eyebrow as to ask what Madden was thinking.

“What about the secondary drive?” Madden had an idea. It was just crazy enough to work.

“The secondary drive is operational, sir. I must remind you it is completely experimental and never been tested.”

“Yes,” Madden watched as the two Imperial battle cruisers did what he expected them to. They moved to flank the _Deva Wing_ with their weapons posed to destroy the League carrier if Madden ordered the ship’s gunners to fire back. “I realize the risks, Lieutenant.”

“Sir,” Ensign Badier was working both his and Ensign Bavre stations as best he could from a jury-rigged secondary station. “I don’t understand. Are we going to abandon the planet and the _Victory_?”

“No, Ensign. I have something else planned. The Imperials will give us a chance to surrender, Badier, and I plan to use that to our advantage. Railer, be ready to divert all shield power to the secondary drive when I drop the shields.”

“Sir, the captain of the _Firewurm_ wishes to speak with you about whether we are going to surrender or not.”

“All right people, no one say anything and try to look defeated. Patch him through, Ensign.” Madden felt a knot tying in his gut.

“No problem,” Ensign Badier tapped a keypad on his makeshift console and a dry, crackling voice came over the Comm and the image of the Imperial Brigade captain flickered on the damaged vid-screen.

“This is Captain Simon Bleaker of the Pirate Brigade battle cruiser, _Firewurm_. I demand your immediate surrender or we will destroy your vessel and crew. Drop your shields and prepare to be boarded. ”

“We have several of your soldiers captive, Captain. I am more than willing to negotiate their return to you, as well as our surrender. What assurances do I have that you won’t destroy us if I drop our shields?”

“You will return our crewmen and surrender immediately or we will begin firing. You have five seconds. Five – four…”

Commander Madden knew the captain would react as he did. Imperial vessels do not negotiate unless they are the ones hard pressed. Madden waited until Captain Bleaker reached two then touched the keypad in front of him dropping the shields but not the teleport suppressor.

“Do it now, Railer!”

“Yes sir!” Railer activated the secondary drive.

“Ensign, cut that bastard off.” Madden made several keystrokes on the keypad of the console in front of him. “And order the gunners to fire at the bridge of the _Firewurm_. I’ve given them all the energy I can.”

“Yes sir,” Badier cut off the transmission just as Captain Bleaker began screaming that he’d personally cutoff all their heads. “The batteries are firing now.”

Commander Madden watched through the glassteel windows of the bridge as his gunners locked on and fired directly into the _Firewurm’s_ bridge shields. The damage to the battle cruiser would be minor but damaging them hadn’t been the goal. Madden timed his next command with the first volley of plasma fire from the two battle cruisers.

“Activate the drive! Do it now, Railer!”

Railer tapped his console’s keypad to activate the drive just as the first volley of plasma fire streaked towards the _Deva Wing_.

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Broccli_Head

No! Not a post-breakl in the middle of combat!


----------



## Knightfall

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> No! Not a post-breakl in the middle of combat!




Heh Heh!

More Realmsian Dragonstar goodness to come tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Part Three (cont.)*

_Aboard the Warlock:_
Thul Gulokas watched in anticipation as the _Warlock_ moved to close the distance between it and the _Victory_. He knew it wouldn’t be easy to take Arassil’s ship even with her on the surface. Thul found himself unable to concentrate fully on the _Victory_ through the glassteel windows of the bridge. The world of Toril seemed to call out to him. It seemed to dared him to try and bring under the domination of the Empire. How dare it taunt him so?

The _Victory_ fired a barrage of torpedoes and plasma fire, which the _Warlock_ answered in turn. It was a grand dance for dominance of the space above Toril. Gulokas knew that at the current range the damage done to both ships would be negligible. A plasma blast from the _Victory_ slammed into the bridge’s shields, dissipating in a flash of light. The bridge’s metal walls and walkways rumbled as the shock wave of the plasma blast’s force crept through the shields but did no damage.

Again and again the two vessels traded fire, as the distance between the two slowly closed. The _Victory_ was leading the _Warlock_ away from the _Deva Wing_, hoping to give the carrier’s captain a better chance against the _Firewurm_ and the _Spider Eater_. It would be to no avail. The two battle cruisers would soon capture the _Deva Wing_ and her crew. A wounded, lone carrier was no match for a Pirate Brigade vessel.

Gulokas watched the progress of the _Firewurm_ and the _Spider Eater_ through a small vid-screen floating next to him on his left. They quickly moved to flank the _Deva Wing_ without much resistance from the wounded carrier. They would offer a chance of surrender to the carrier’s captain. All would go well.

“How long until we overtake the _Victory_, Crewman One?” Gulokas barked out to his second-in-command.

“Less than ten minutes, sir.” Crewman One was a model of efficiency. “Less than five if we increase the engines’ burn percentage by 30%.”

“Increase the percentage by only 25%, Crewman One.” Gulokas didn’t like too over tax his ship until it was absolutely necessary. “A few minutes won’t matter. The end result is all that matters.”

“Commander!” One of the fleet management crewmen shouted out from the bridge. “The _Deva Wing_ is gone!”

“What,” Gulokas looked at his vid-screen and saw only empty space where the carrier had been. Worse still the _Firewurm_ and the _Spider Eater_ were under full assault battery mode. They open fired on dead space right across from each other.

“No! Order them to stop. They’re going to destroy each other!” Thul Gulokas seethed in anger as he watched what unfolded.

*                                        *                                        *

_Aboard the Firewurm:_
Simon Bleaker, Captain of the _Firewurm_ nearly threw his staff through the vid-screen as the transmission from the enemy carrier was cut off. How dare this insolent pup cutoff his speech? Him, a captain and sorcerer of the Dragon Brigade. Worse still the arrogant crew of the carrier began firing upon his bridge. The steel shuddered from the plasma cannon fire.

“Order all guns to fire, Crewman One!” Captain Bleaker rounded on his second-in-command, a half-troll female who stood four feet taller than her captain. “Fire! Fire all weapons! Plasma cannons, torpedo bays, ion cannons!”

“Yes sir!” The half-troll began barking out commands to the bridge crew of the _Firewurm_.

“Order the _Spider Eater_ to hit that carrier with everything they’ve got! I want it a floating, smoldering pile of rubble in sixty seconds!” Captain Bleaker threw one of his ioun stones at a communications crewman sitting near him. The crewman didn’t flinch as the stone struck him squarely on the head and then began circling his head in an angled, elliptical orbit.

“They are firing along with us in full assault battery mode.” The crewman’s voice strained to be heard over the noise of the _Firewurm’s_ weapons firing all at once.

“Sir,” the half-troll female pointed out the glassteel window of the bridge. “The carrier is disappearing. She is going ethereal!”

“Impossible,” Captain Bleaker couldn’t believe his eyes. The _Deva Wing_ disappeared into the Ethereal Plane. Then it hit him. The two battle cruisers were now firing on each other. They were too close to miss, even without a lock.

“Cease fire! Cease fire!” Order the _Spider Eater_ to stop firing.” Captain Bleaker dove behind his second-in-command’s large frame, as plasma and ion bolts fired from the _Spider Eater_ slammed into the _Firewurm_.

“Too late!” Captain Bleaker’s second-in-command cried out in pain, as several torpedoes impacted the bridges weakened shields.

The glassteel windows did not hold. The bridge exploded in a ball of flame consuming half the bridge crew and sucking the rest out into the dead of space.

*                                        *                                        *

_On the Ethereal Plane:_
Commander Madden watched from the Ethereal Plane as the two Brigade battle cruisers laid waste to each other. The plan had worked, barely.

“How long can you hold us here,” Madden looked a Railer hoping the news would be good.

“Ten minutes at most,” Railer shook his head. “Not long enough to repair very much. And we won’t have a lot of energy for shields and weapons once we return the Material Plane.”

“This is unnerving,” Badier watched as the firing ceased from the two Imperial ships. “I can see right through the bulkhead like it isn’t there.”

“Don’t worry,” Railer chuckled. “It’s there. Just not for those Imperial dogs and their weapons.”

“Railer, get us as far out of range of those two ships as you can. Head for Toril’s moon. We’re going to try and use it to shield us from them. Keep us Ethereal for no more than five more minutes and send repair crews to all decks. Have them concentrate on weapons and breaches in the hull.”

“Yes sir,” Railer tapped the console in front of him. “And Commander, we were able to scavenge about a dozen torpedo warheads from the ruined torpedo bays. It’s not much but if we could find a way to use them.”

“Interesting,” Madden had another idea. “How’s the structural integrity of the hanger bays?”

“Not bad,” Railer tapped the keypads of his console again. “Structural damage is at roughly 45%. They won’t be used for bringing in our interceptors anytime soon. If there are any left out there.”

“Send a weapons crew to the hanger bays and plot your course to the moon close enough to the asteroid field so we can tractor in some of the smaller asteroids. I’m assuming the tractor beams still work?” Madden knew the specs and hoped the weapon crews could build at one before the battle cruisers caught up with them.

“Yes sir,” the dwarven spacer scratched his head in confusion. “But I don’t understand.”

“We’re going old school on these Imperial bastards, Railer.”

“If you say so, Commander.” Railer still didn’t understand but trusted in the knowledge of his commander.

“And don’t worry about Fathom Wing, Lieutenant. They can take care of themselves.” Madden looked out into the Ethereal Plane towards Toril’s moon. The planet looked like a giant round ghost through the ethereal mist. Madden dared to hope he was right.

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Broccli_Head

Very cool!


----------



## Buddha the DM

The last couple updates to the story absolutely rock!


----------



## Knightfall

Thanks guys! But wait... you haven't read anything yet. Heh!

I'm hoping to post more later tonight or tomorrow. My goal is to finish Part Three of Book Two very soon.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## nobodez

hey, can't wait for the rest. I've been waiting since you started this on the Dragonstar d20 list for this to be finished, and I fear I shan't be able to wait much longer.


----------



## Knightfall

nobodez said:
			
		

> hey, can't wait for the rest. I've been waiting since you started this on the Dragonstar d20 list for this to be finished, and I fear I shan't be able to wait much longer.




Um, well I'm only up to the halfway point of Part Three of Book Two. There will also be a Part Four and Part Five. But then sometime in the new year I will start Book Three. (No I'm not kidding), which will also have five parts.

So... you going to have to wait a while for the big finale. Although I will say the conclusion to book two will be HUGE!

Cheers!

KF72

p.s. More tomorrow.., I'm on a roll.


----------



## Knightfall

*Part Three (cont.)*

_On the Warlock:_
Gregory Farhand felt like his life was over and, technically, it was. The new soulmech looked at his reflection in the mirror of the quarters he had been given. It was little more than a cell with a couch, vid-screen, and table. No bed, no conveniences of any kind. It even came with two guards outside to make sure he didn’t wander around the ship unattended.

Farhand brought his arm up toward his torso, running his metallic fingers across his chest and face. The outer artificial skin was smooth to the touch. Farhand found it odd that he could still feel sensation at all. He looked at his cold, gray reflection again and hated what he saw. His people would never respect his accomplishments now. It didn’t matter if he someday became a Fleet Commander or the Head of the ISPD. Not that either of those titles would or ever could be bestowed upon him now.

He was a freak, an artificial lifeform, and an aberration against life.

“Gregory Farhand is dead,” the words rung out in his small cell-like room. The words were his voice in his head but the voice that spoke them aloud was alien to him. “I am simply Farhand now.”

Farhand the Soulmech punched the mirror in front of him shattering it into hundreds of pieces.

“Seven cycles bad luck,” it was an old proverb that he’d always been fond of reminding others of. “I don’t believe in luck anymore.”

Farhand grabbed the cloak that had been laid out for him and wrapped it around his metallic body. He was ashamed of this metal frame, as it bared no resemblance to his previous body. Once the crisis on Toril was over, he’d have a custom built body readied for him. It would look as he did, as close as he could make them design it.

Farhand tapped on the control mechanism for the door. It slid open with barely a sound. The guards came to attention outside, ready to escort him wherever he chose to go. For while he felt like a prisoner he had high enough clearance to know the truth about Thul Gulokas and the Dragon Brigade. He knew that they were the Emperors own personal group of privateers. Farhand found it amusing that Gulokas thought so highly of himself. He was little more than a brigand and a thief in the eyes of the Fleet Commanders and those few Captains, like himself, with high enough clearance to be in the know.

“Come with me,” Farhand poked his automated head out from under the hood of his cloak staring coldly at the guards as they stood in front of him. “We are going to the bridge. I must speak with Commander Gulokas about the current crisis on the planet.”

“Sir,” one of the guards shifted uneasily under his gaze. “Commander Gulokas informed us that you were restricted from certain areas of the ship until the crisis is averted. You are not allowed to go to the bridge.”

“Now you listen to me, pup,” the guard who had spoken was a human male barely out of his teens. “I am a Imperial Captain and my clearance has been authorized by the Emperor himself. You and I both know that this Pirate Brigade ship of yours secrets works under the Imperial flag. Your Commander does not have the authority to force me to remain off the bridge of this ship. In fact, he shouldn’t even be commanding this ship personally with the rank of Commander. That is what Captains are for.”

“B-but sir,” the boy looked like he was going to relieve himself in his pants. “The Warlock Aspect personally choose Commander Gulokas to lead the brigade and captain this ship. It is a special case, sir. You don’t understand. Gulokas’ word is law on this ship, not the Emperors.”

“Really,” Farhand was ready to kill this stupid guard and be done with this trivial banter. “Does that include destroying Imperial vessels, sailor?”

When Farhand had heard that Gulokas had destroyed both the _Basilisk_ and the _Scorpion_ in cold blood he’d been furious. Gulokas’ mission was to put down insurrections before they started and cull the rebel fleets operating in this sector. He was not supposed to be destroying Imperial vessels. Later he had learned that there had been a spy aboard the Basilisk, but that did not give Gulokas’ carte blanche to destroy both vessels. At most he should have crippled their weapons or captured them to learn more about whom the spy had been and how he’d breached security.

The sailor looked at him dumbfounded.

“That’s what I thought,” Farhand moved past the two simpleton guards and headed for the lift. “Now are you coming with me or are you just going to stand there the morons you are.”

Then the guards did something he hadn’t expected. They opened fire from behind. One of the laser blasts impacted his back. The weapon had been on stun. He was immune to the effect in his new body.

Farhand turned around glaring coldly at the two guards, their weapons trained upon him. He was seething inside but his metallic exterior showed no signs of anger.

“That was only a warning shot, Captain. Gulokas’ word is law on this ship. You will not question your place again.” The other guard spoke to him matter-of-factly. He was older than the other guard and had some dragon in him.

“Perhaps your right, sailor.” Farhand glided back towards the two men without a sound. “I’m sure the Commander has his hands full at the moment.”

Farhand was still angry but needed to get rid of these two trigger-happy lunatics as quickly as possible. He hopped his new soulmech body was up for what he was about to do. With surprising agility, Farhand rushed the two sailors knocking the half-dragon man sprawling while grabbing his weapon. The other sailor fired again, point blank. He missed. Farhand leveled the laser blaster at the Brigade sailor and fired twice. It was still on stun and the boy fell to the ground unconscious.

“Impressive body,” Farhand flexed his arms and legs. “Perhaps I’ll keep it after all.”

“You shouldn’t have done that,” the half-dragon snarled as he picked himself up off the deck. “Now you’re going to spend the rest of your time here, in the brig.”

The half-dragon sailor pulled out a dagger and moved toward a Comm panel on the wall.

“Oh please,” Farhand switched the weapon from stun to kill and shot the reptilian man three times. The look on the sailor's face had been priceless.

“Now that the pleasantries are over with I am going to the bridge.” Farhand tucked the blaster under his cloak, turned back down the corridor, and glided towards the lift with only the sound of his joint servos quietly humming to mark his passage.

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Broccli_Head

Was Farhand introduced earlier in your saga? His name sounds familiar but I can't remember where or who he was before.

Nevermind...I found him. Captain of the _Centurion_ that was destroyed by the _Sabre_ when it rammed the bridge....back in Book One.


----------



## Knightfall

*Part Three (cont.)*

_On the planet below in Unther:_
Kelemvor and Horus-Re battled across the lands of Unther, from the Black Ash Plain to the Smoking Mountains they fought – avatar versus avatar, blade against blade. Kelemvor had destroyed three of the Mulhorandi god’s avatars and had only lost one in turn. Two avatars of Tempus fought of Mulhorandi avatars of Anhur, Osiris, and Set one after another. Nearby, Tyr and Bane fought together against avatars of Isis and Sebek, while mortal warriors, in the thousands, clashed with each other on the Black Ash Plains.

It was chaos not unleashed on Toril since the Time of Troubles. Kelemvor noticed two avatars of Thoth surrounding a single besieged avatar of Gond. With a second’s thought Kelemvor switched one of his other avatars to the battlefield to block one of the Thoths’ strikes with Knowledge Keeper. Kelemvor then beheaded one of the avatars of the Mulhorandi God of Knowledge. Gond destroyed the other avatar by bringing his godly hammer, Craftmaster down upon its head.

Helm and Talos fought back to back against several unknown Aspects of the Unification Church. They weren’t Mulhorandi aspects but they were similar in dress and mannerisms. Kelemvor had this feeling of uncertainty, like he and his fellow gods were battling against the entire universe. One of the Imperial aspects put a huge longspear through both Helm and Talos. The two avatars flashed out of existence. An avatar of Bane bellowed in anger rushing the Imperial aspects. Kelemvor sent two of his own avatars to help the Black Lord.

“I will destroy you all for this outrage,” Bane’s voice carried a sound of darkness and hate across the battlefield. “None shall conquer Toril except me!”

Kelemvor wasn’t surprised by the words of the Lord of Darkness. He had long wished the position that Kelemvor now held and would be the first to take the leadership of the Faerûnian Pantheon if Kelemvor should fall.

“Beware Bane,” Kelemvor wondered if he should relinquish the mantle of leadership to Bane. After all, despite his recent death, Bane had been a god long before Kelemvor even existed as a mortal. “Hathor and Anhur move to flank you.”

“I know they’re there,” Bane answered back the thoughts of the Lord of the Dead. “You worry about yourself, Lord Kelemvor.”

Kelemvor noticed a hint of sarcasm in Bane’s thoughts, but he didn’t care. He only cared about Bane’s ability to deal out death to the Mulhorandi Gods. Kelemvor heeded Bane’s warning and reformed one of his avatar’s godly bastard swords into a spear. He launched it across the battlefield towards an avatar of Set trying to surprise one of his other avatars from behind.

The weapon skewered the Mulhorandi God of Evil just before it could thrust its plasma-touched shortspear through his other avatar. The other Kelemvor reached back pulled the spear from the dissipating mass of energy that had been the avatar of Set. In a flash that avatar transferred its sword version of Fatal ouch to the avatar that had thrown the spear version of Fatal Touch. The spear reshaped back into a bastard sword just in time to parry a blow from an unknown aspect of the Unification Church.

“You cannot win, Outlander,” the aspect spoke to him as if he were a child. “We are never ending. Destroy ten of us and ten more will take our place.”

“Then I will destroy those ten and the ten after that until the end of time,” Kelemvor would not be beaten. He had the faith of an entire world behind him. “The souls of Toril belong to the Faerûnian Pantheon and its allies.”

“You have none, Outlander!” The Imperial aspect shifted to that of Cyric, its features enraged. “Even your own gods betray you!”

“Anger is irrelevant,” Kelemvor split the Imperial aspect in two. “Death is all that matters. It takes everything eventually. Eventually it will take this Empire you all serve. Then you will serve Death.”

“Death serves the Empire, Outlander.” Kelemvor heard the dry voices of billions of dead souls.

He shifted his avatar to face this new foe. He brought up Fatal Touch in time to parry a blow from a plasma-touched scythe. He looked at the form of an Aspect of the Reaper. Its face was the rotting face of those same dead souls calling out to him.

“You shall not prevail,” the Reaper brought its scythe down across Kelemvor’s chest.

All across the world of Toril, Kelemvor’s avatars screamed in pain.

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Knightfall

*Part Three (cont.)*

_In the Tears of Selune:_
Breakwater moved his interceptor expertly through the field of asteroids all around him. His ship wove between floating rocks of death barely two halflings high distance from his cockpit window. He fired his ship’s laser blaster destroying several small chucks of rock heading toward him.

It was his job to make sure there was a clear path through the field for the dropship, Vector 1, lumbering behind him. Well, as clear as he could make it. The dropships had little to worry from the small chunks of rock Breakwater had fired upon. He had done it to make it easier for Fathom 12 and Fathom 4 to both dodge asteroids as protect the dropship from behind.

“”Fathom 2 to Vector 1, check your pitch! There is a huge asteroid coming your way at point zero eight and closing fast.” Breakwater was sweating up a storm, as he typed in new passage coordinates and transferred them to Vector 1.

“Understood Fathom 2,” the voice of the man known as Elgard Merril came back over the Comm. “Adjusting pitch and feeding in new coordinates.”

Breakwater watched through his rear monitor as the dropship fired its retrorockets and just managed to slip past a huge asteroid spinning wildly by. He was glad that Elgard was as good a pilot as he had first seemed when Breakwater had met him a year earlier.

“Fathom 12 and 4, watch yourselves. Enemy ships on your six.” Elgard’s voice rung out over the Comm once again. “There are four of them.”

“I see them,” Fathom 12 responded. “They’re trying to weave in past that cluster of rocks at point three two. Freddy, watch yourself.”

“No problem,” Freddy angled his interceptor behind a slow moving asteroid no larger that Vector 1 just in time to avoid the laser fire coming from the dragon wings. “They can’t hit what they can’t see.”

Freddy came out from behind the huge rock and locked on to the lead dragon wing. He fired his lasers and the dragon wing exploded in a fiery ball of light.

“Ooh, that’s gotta hurt,” Freddy brought his interceptor back into formation just as the turret guns from Vector 1 picked off two of the other dragon wings.

The last dragon wing pilot’s luck ran out. He crashed his ship into a spinning asteroid that came out of nowhere, while he was trying to avoid the wreckage of the other dragon wings. It exploded leaving hardly a trace it had been pursuing them.

“Tough way to go,” Fathom 12 gave full salute towards the remains of the destroyed dragon wing. “A fighter jock shouldn’t die that way. It’s not right.”

“Keep your mind on the task at hand, Fathom 12.” Breakwater’s voice rung out through the Comm. “You’ve more company coming in directly behind you.”

“Damn, there’s so many of them.” Fathom 12’s voice remained calm under pressure but Breakwater knew he was tired. They were all tired.

The dragon wings hadn’t hesitated to follow them into the asteroid field and the pilots behind the sleek, dragon-shaped machines were as good as the pilots of Fathom Wing. Reports had come in early of large flights of dragon wings breaking into packs of six to twelve. Fathom Left had lost three interceptors already and one dropship had been immobilized and crashed into a large asteroid. They couldn’t hope for survivors.

Six more dragon wings came up behind Fathom 12 and 4 firing several laser blasts. One of the blasts glanced of the shields of Freddy’s ship. Another struck the back of Vector 1 dead on.

“Damn,” Elgard’s voice broke through the Comm. “One more hit like that and we’re done like dinner.”

“Fathom 12 and 4, bank away. We’re going to give those Imperial bastards a little surprise.” General Bartleby’s voice came over the Comm.

“Sir?” Freddy didn’t like the idea of leaving Vector 1 wide open.

“Just do it,” The general’s voice had the tone of an order. “And cover your ears!”

Fathom 12 and 4 banked away from Vector 1 just as the dropship dropped out two strangely shaped objects from the undercarriage of the ship. The two objects quickly fell out and towards one of the larger asteroids near the dragon wings. The first object hit and an explosion took place that sounded like a pipe organ imploding. The weapon released a shock wave that destroyed four of the dragon wings and ripped the asteroid apart. The second device hit the debris field of the sundered asteroid and exploded with the same audible sound. The other dragon wings tried to avoid the effect but only one of them managed to escape.

“What the hell were those?” Breakwater had been surprised by the sound they made. In the depths of space, most exploding weapons made little or no sound at all. In space, such a sound should have been impossible.

“Sonic disruption charges,” General Bartleby’s voice came over the Comm again. “They’re mainly used in an atmosphere but I figured they’d do some damage in space as well.”

“That was so cool,” Freddy was chuckling.

“We’ve still got one dragon wing on us,” Fathom 12’s voice came over Breakwater’s Comm. “Don’t get sloppy, Freddy.”

Breakwater could see the end of the asteroid field. They would soon be out in open space again. Reports were coming in from the other groups. Two were already clear of the asteroids while the others were just approaching the edge. Roughly two dozen dragon wings were still in pursuit of the convoy from all available data but Breakwater knew that number was most likely misleading.

“General Bartleby, we’re approaching the edge of the asteroid field. Inform the other members of the convoy to break for the planet’s atmosphere. We will cover you as best as possible.”

“Understood, Fathom 2.” The general’s reply was somber and serious.

“But first, I’m going to get rid of this dragon wing.” Breakwater’s interceptor broke the edge of the Asteroid field. Breakwater tapped a key on his console in front of him and the interceptor moved up at a ninety-degree angle. Breakwater watched from a position above his group as Vector 1 passed beneath his ship then Fathom 4 and 12.

Then came the dragon wing.

“Oops,” Breakwater throttled his ship forward and down lining up the dragon wing. “Forgot to check  his scope.”

“Nail him, cuz!” Freddy yelled out as Breakwater fired his lasers. The dragon wing exploded in a ball of light.

“Nice maneuver, BW.” Fathom 12’s voice was calm and confident.

“Thanks, but we still have a job to do. Fathom Left form two groups, designations – Firebirds 1 and 2. An even split boys. Those with me are Firebirds 1. Fathom 8, you point of Firebirds 2.

“Copy, Fathom 2.” Sandal Wingstrom’s voice crackled through Breakwater’s Comm. Fathom 8 was one of the few pilots left in the group with the experience to lead Firebirds 2. He was a good pilot, for a human.

“Firebirds 1, this is Breakwater. We’re cover for the dropships. Black Beholder formation. Firebirds 2, you’re the run and gunners. Take ‘em out!”

Breakwater led the interceptors of his group towards the dropships as they formed into a convoy again. Several dragon wings banked for the dropships but found the ships of Firebirds 2 already in position to meet them. The dogfight lasted until the edge of the atmosphere. Breakwater loss several good friends. Their numbers were now too small to fight the dragon wings effectively. Luckily, the ships of Firebirds 2 had taken out two dragon wings fro every Fathom interceptor lost.

“Fathom 2, we’re preparing to line up the dropships for descent into the planet’s atmosphere. Keep them off out backs a minute longer.”

“Understood general.” Breakwater banked his interceptor to meet the remaining dozen dragon wings and the ships of Firebirds 1 banked with him.” Fathom 8, what’s the situation on the perimeter?”

“What perimeter,” Sandal’s voice came across the Comm. He sounded desperate.

“Try to remain calm, Sandal. Where are you?”

“Approaching your left flank sir. Twenty two degrees down, forward plane. I’ve got two dragon wings on my tail. I can’t shake them.”

“Hold on Fathom 8, we’re coming.” Breakwater looked out and down towards where Fathom 8 should be. His ship went from a speck in the distance to nearly filling his entire window.

Breakwater fired destroying one of the pursuing dragon wings. The other ship banked right towards Fathom 12. Breakwater didn’t have time to warn his wingman before the dragon wing impacted the other ship. Both ships exploded in a ball of flame and light.

“Damn them all to the Reaper’s womb!” Breakwater lined up another dragon wing and fired. He missed but Freddy followed up from his secondary wingman position.

“Decker,” Freddy’s voice choked out the name of their dead friend. “I’ll miss you buddy.”

“Sandal, you’re my secondary wingman. Freddy, over to primary.” Breakwater angled his interceptor towards the dropships. They looked posed to begin the descent.

“Fathom 2, we’re ready to go.” Elgard’s voice confirmed it.

“Fathom Left, form up. We’re hit the atmosphere at full throttle. That should keep those blasted Imperials off our tail. Vector 1, you have point.”

“Breakwater, are you sure the engines will turn over at that speed?” Sandal’s voice sounded worried.

“Don’t worry about it Sand, my man. Breakwater and I use to do this all the time at home. Isn’t that right, BW?” Freddy was trying to lighten the mode after Decker’s death. It was his gift.

“Right Freddy,” Breakwater knew his cousin knew it was a small risk but they needed time to put some distance between them and the Imperial dragon wings once they had passed threw the upper atmosphere of the planet.

Breakwater ordered the remaining ships of Fathom Left, no more than six, into the atmosphere just as the dropship convoy entered the upper atmosphere. The darkness of space evaporated in a flash of engines roaring then cutting off to switch the mix and turn over to atmospheric operation.

Breakwater's interceptor stalled.

“Oh crap.”

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Sir Elton

*Kara-tur*

Great.  What is happening in Kara-Tur?


----------



## Knightfall

Sir Elton said:
			
		

> Great.  What is happening in Kara-Tur?




I really haven't thought too much about what might be happening in the other regions of Toril. I've considered it a little but if I tried to write Realmsian Dragonstar from such a large perspective it would be so long I'd never have a chance of getting it finished.

However, once Book Three is finished I will write a special Epilogue that touches on every region of Toril, as well as the other worlds of the Amaunator System. (That is some time away, though.)

Cheers!

KF72

p.s. More Realmsian Dragonstar next week. Taking a break in order to handle some RL concerns.


----------



## iwatt

Great story knightfall. 

I've got one question only: What's going on with the Dragon's of the Realms?

I pity the fool that comes a knocking on Klauth's door


----------



## Salcor

Knightfall,
   Good to see you back writing again.  Hope the medical problems have cleared themselves up.  Coming back with a vengence too I see.  The battle for Tyrol is definately one of the best stories from Dragonstar there is.  I was thinking of an intereting adventure that could be run along with it (I know this is background for your adventure with arcanum of the stars).  Anyway, and interesting adventure to run would be the one where the characters are looking for the material components for the spell Karsis's Avatar, the spell that cause Mystral to destroy herself.  Thought is would be a interesting switch, the either Elminster or one of the other power mages sees it as the only way to defend the Forgotten Realms from the Empires onslaught.  Well, got to go Keep up the good work.

Salcor


----------



## Knightfall

iwatt said:
			
		

> Great story knightfall.
> 
> I've got one question only: What's going on with the Dragon's of the Realms?
> 
> I pity the fool that comes a knocking on Klauth's door




Think clandestine meetings between ISPD officers and the evil and neutral dragons of Toril, allowing them to increase their domains and possibly be offered posts as regional governors.

I'm still mulling it over.

Later,

KF72


----------



## iwatt

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Think clandestine meetings between ISPD officers and the evil and neutral dragons of Toril, allowing them to increase their domains and possibly be offered posts as regional governors.
> 
> I'm still mulling it over.
> 
> Later,
> 
> KF72




Don't forget the Cult of the Dragon with their Dracolichs.... I'm sorry, I just have a Dragon Fixation


----------



## Broccli_Head

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Think clandestine meetings between ISPD officers and the evil and neutral dragons of Toril, allowing them to increase their domains and possibly be offered posts as regional governors.
> 
> I'm still mulling it over.
> 
> Later,
> 
> KF72




Can't wait to read about the ramifications of those meetings!


----------



## linnorm

BUMP, BUMP, BUMP


----------



## Knightfall

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Can't wait to read about the ramifications of those meetings!




Secondary story arcs will likely be written as story stories independant of the main story hour. I'll have to do a bit more reseach on the Dragons of Toril before I could write such an encounter.

After all, it is important for everyone to remember that this story isn't from actual gameplay. Realmsian Dragonstar is simply a backstory to where my Arcanum of the Stars campaign takes place. I'm still looking for players in Edmonton who want to play Dragonstar, however, my time is limited right now.

Note, I will be switching over to write more for my World of Kulan story hour before coming back to this one. Writing Realmsian Dragonstar updates takes a lot out of me and I will always have pain issues to deal with. Also note, that Part Three of Book Two isn't finished yet. It is turning out to be longer then I thought it was going to be. (Not that that's a bad thing.) 

And thanks to linnorm for the bump.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## unrealparagon1

Shameless Bump.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bumped so Horacio can catch up! Welcome back H!*


----------



## Salcor

Knightfall,
     I hope everything has been going well with your recovery.  I kind of understand it myself now that I have sustained a knee injury that is keeping me from doing my job at the moment.  It is very frustrating.  Anyway, I was wondering when we can expect the next Realmsian Dragonstar update.  Probably on the best stories that I have read.  It would be great if Wotc would liscense Fantasy Flight Games to let them publish it as an alternate Forgotten Realms World.  Well have a good one.

Salcor


----------



## Knightfall

Hi Salcor!

Umm, as for my recovery, read following thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=80655

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## ebaatezu

*hope to see more*

cannot wait until the next piece


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, should I or shouldn't I?  

Seriously, I've been thinking about bring this story hour thread back into the limelight. Writing it is a daunting task, however. Perhaps I should simply summerize some what is to come and skip ahead in the story. Basically, do for my Dragonstar universe what Sep did for Wyre.

Hmm...


----------



## Knightfall

*Still on hiatus, but...*

Hmm, I think the great crash from last year deleted a few posts from this story hour...

So, here you go...

*Part Three (conclusion)*
_The Warlock’s Bridge:_
Thul Gulokas fumed as he paced back and forth.

The Deva Wing had disappeared into nothingness. The Commander of the Dragon Brigade still couldn’t believe it. The ship had likely plane shifted away, or had some kind of distortion shield. It was inconceivable that an Outlands force would have such technology. They had to be getting help from someone within the Dragon Empire, most likely one of the Qesemet Houses.

It made Thul’s dragon blood boil with rage. Such technology was restricted to military use only, and even so it was completely theoretical. Most likely it was some sort of ethereal or astral contraption, stolen from the desks of the Empire’s top scientists.

“Report,” the half-black dragon had immediately called for his scryers to find out where the Deva Wing had vanished too. “Tell me something or die in ignorance.”

Gulokas turned to the Warlock’s head diviner in frustration and grabbed the man by the throat. The diviner’s eyes bulged out in shock, as he had been deep in his spell. The look on his face told Thul that the news was grim.

“The ship has definitely left the Material Plane, sir.” The man tried to take a breath but Gulokas tightened his grip, choking him. “B- but I c- cannot see where it has g- gone. Need… more… time.”

“Time is something we don’t have, diviner.” Gulokas choked the life out of the man in frustration. “I relieve you of your position on this ship.”

The Commander turned to the rest of the ship’s scryers.

“Get off my bridge, you useless louts!” He bellowed. “Crewman One, status report on the Firewurm and the Spider Eater, now!”

“Both ships have been decimated. There isn’t much hope the ships can be salvaged, sir. Shall I send in the runnerships to pick up the ships’ crews?”

“No, let them suffer in their own stupidity.” Thul would waste no more time or resources on failure. “What about the Victory?”

“The ship is turning about. They will be on us in moments, sir.” Crewman One’s voice was deadpan.

“Hells, where did that ship get such technology? It doesn’t make sense.”

The bridge crew of the Warlock seemed unsure of how to react. They had never seen their commander so trouble in all their time aboard the ship. The silence was deafening, until Farhand, the soulmech, walked onto the bridge. He, no it, immediately knew something was wrong. Farhand ignored the blank faces staring at him as he glided effortlessly over the deck plates.

“Thul Gulokas, I have a bone to pick with you!” Farhand had never been overly diplomatic in its former life and it was even less so now. “How dare you destroy Imperial ships without cause or reason!”

The soulmech’s monotone voice raised to a pitched boom and all turned towards the being that would dare challenge their commander. Weapons were drawn, as the entire bridge crew moved to defend their liege.

“Be still,” Thul’s voice rose even higher than Farhand’s had. The half-dragon’s crew stopped in mid-stride. Farhand continued towards Thul. “Be still, soulmech or I’ll rip off your shiny new head.”

“Don’t threaten me, Gulokas. I might not be an Imperial Admiral of the core worlds, but you will show me the respect I am due.” Farhand continued forward, now near fearless in his new form.

“You have no respect here, construct. You are not even a man anymore. And once I tell the Dragon Emperor of your incompetence in the taking of this world, I doubt you will be allowed to captain a freighter.”

“Don’t talk to me of incompetence. You destroyed two Imperial ships when it would have been more favorable for the Empire that you only cripple them and take the ship’s crews hostage, in order to cover your tracks. You think that the Dragon Emperor will simply forgive you for killing his loyal subjects.”

Farhand’s servos stopped whirring only after it stood toe to toe with the Dragon Brigade Commander. Its soulmech body was nearly as tall as the half-dragon, almost. Farhand showed Gulokas no respect or any sign of fear.

“My failure was impossible to predict, but your crimes are apparent for all to see.” Farhand stared up into the half-dragon’s eyes.

“You are pushing your luck, tin-man.” Gulokas growled. “One word from me and my bridge crew will blow you to bits. How will you report anything to the Emperor then?”

“Maybe I’ve already sent Mezzenbone my report, dragon spawn. Did you ever think of that?”

“No signal leaves this ship without my or the Warlock Aspect’s knowledge.” Thul was beginning to admire this Farhand. It was a good bluff and Thul actually considered that the soulmech might have found a way to send a message without him knowing.

“Yes, that might be true, but magic is a wonderful thing. It tends to break the rules in ways you’d least expect.”

“You’re not that powerful, tin-man.”

“Sir, shall I have this thing removed from the bridge?” Crewman One knew Farhand’s ancestry.

“No, let it stay and watch.” Gulokas turned away from the soulmech waving his hand. The bridge’s crew went back to their stations, as Gulokas turned his attention to the Victory, which was now banking away towards the planet’s moon. “It may learn something about how a starship is suppose to be run.”

“Yes sir,” Crewman One handed a datapad to his commander as Farhand looked on, disgusted. “We do have some good new, it seems that the Spider Eater is still in fighting shape. They estimate that the ship is working as 60 to 75% of its normal abilities.”

“Good, inform the ship’s captain to begin a sweep around the other side of that moon. He’s to follow the Victory, but stay clear of her cannon’s range. Begin a full sensor sweep of the system for any other ships. No more surprises, understood?”

“Yes sir!” Crewman One looked out towards the moon of Toril just in time to see the Deva Wing return from the Ethereal Plane. “Sir, look!

“Ah, this captain is clever.” Thul walked to the glassteel window in order to study the Deva Wing more carefully. “He or she has Imperial training, I’m sure of it. Now, if I just figure out where he got that marvelous, working device. Crewman One, I want that ship and its captain captured.”

“It will be as you command, sir.” Gulokas’s second bowed and returned to his station.

What happened next, not even the Gods of Toril could have guessed.


----------



## Giorgio

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> What happened next, not even the Gods of Toril could have guessed.




I can't guess either, but I would like to read more! 

George


----------



## SpadeHammerfist

*Er-hm*

Bump? Said in a nervous kind of voice...


----------



## Knightfall

SpadeHammerfist said:
			
		

> Bump? Said in a nervous kind of voice...



I'm not reallly updating this right now, just to let you know. I do have a bit done for part four, but I didn't want to tease people with something I'm not currently updating. I'm hoping to get back to it soon, but it's more likely that I'll update my Kulan story hours before I update this one.

So, the question is, do you want to see the two parts I have for Part Four, or would you rather wait until I've written more?


----------



## Mahtave

Heh, This story has me hooked. If it were up to me,  I would like to see what you have done already.  If only to keep the story going.  But I can wait if you want to post all of Part Four together.

Great story!


----------



## Knightfall

Mahtave said:
			
		

> Heh, This story has me hooked. If it were up to me,  I would like to see what you have done already.  If only to keep the story going.  But I can wait if you want to post all of Part Four together.
> 
> Great story!



Well, I wouldn't post it ALL together but I want to get back into it before posting any more. If you want to read more about Arcanum of the Stars then you should check out this page on my Wiki. That has some other roleplaying tidbits, plus a better overview of the whole campaign concept.

The star map of the Aegis Region might be of interest, as well as the details on the various power groups for my Dragonstar universe.


----------



## Knightfall

*Here's a bit of part four of Book Two...*

*Part Four – Freedom calls its Heroes*

_Anauroch:_
Disan and the Imperial ground-pounders spent the first half the night fighting off monster attacks, and the second half evading large bands of desert nomads. Normally, they wouldn’t be concerned about primitive, medieval humanoids, but these desert dwellers traveled in large groups and the Imperials had used up most of their energy resources fighting back the constant desert monster attacks.

It was like the entire world of Toril was against them.

“This place is full of things I would expect only in nightmares,” Sergeant Fielder was trying not to throw up, as Corporal Brett Thunder dragged away the flying creature that had eaten Private Shanks. “How can anyone survive here?”

His question was directed at no one, and Disan decided it best not to speak a sarcastic answer. He was finding that these soldiers were not the Empire’s best. They were bloodthirsty and inexperienced. They were perfect fodder for the wild things and magical monsters of this Anauroch, as the bedine girl had called it.

Disan had learned the desert’s name and the name of the girl’s people from her, but little else. They only spoke when the others were out of earshot, and even then Disan found her to be insular and unwilling to trust him. When he had asked her why the world has risen up against the Dragon Empire she only looked at him quizzically.

Disan wasn’t sure whether or not she was some sort of freedom fighter or environmental activist. Her behavior defied logic. It was almost like she’d never heard of the Dragon Empire before. If he’d been marooned on an Outlands world without ties to the Empire then her anger and distrust would be reasonable. But this was a new Imperial colony, not a free world.

Disan had seen the documentation himself. The world of Toril was affiliated with the Domain of Golion, and had been so for nearly a century.

Disan looked at the bedine girl with curiosity, while Sergeant Fielder helped Corporeal Thunder retrieve Shanks body. There wasn’t much left, as the creature’s digestive juices had already done its work. His armor and weapons were still intact, but they were covered in slimy acid.

“We should bury him. He was a jerk, but he deserves at least a burial.” Fielder sighed.

“Even if you bury him, he won’t stay that way. The desert’s winds will just unbury and rebury him, flailing off his flesh in the process.” Disan had grown up on a desert world and was finding Anauroch to be a lot like home, except for the bitter cold.

The bedine girl seemed to sense his innate knowledge of the desert, and it was likely the only reason she had talked to him at all. Disan found that he was becoming completely captivated by her exotic beauty, and she seemed drawn to him as well. Especially his perfect green eyes, at least, that what an elven exotic dancer told him once. However, it was more likely that she was baiting him, waiting for the right time to escape or slit his throat.

“You need to gather as many large stones as you can. We will bury him under a rock cairn somewhere where the ground is less windswept. Wrap his body in this,” Disan handed the soldiers a magical tarp that he always carried. The tarp was roughly the size and weight of a small piece of cloth when folded, but unfolded into a tough, leather tarp roughly large enough to cover yourself in. “We’ll carry him up to that ridge.”

“Hmm, can’t we just bury him here, Sarge? He was a real pain in the ass, not worth the effort.” Brett groaned.

“Do what the Lieutenant says, Corporeal. He’s in charge.” Fielder snapped. Besides, he’s gotten us this far.”

“Yeah, tell that to Shanks.” Brett would never have admitted that he’d liked the man.

“No back talk, solider! Wrap the body, that’s an order. And if you don’t feel like carrying Shanks then I’ll do it and you can take point.”

“Sir yes, I’ll do it sir.”

“Good. We'll gather some rocks along the way. Follow me.”

Disan wondered how long he would be able to control these men. They were ready to start shooting at anything.

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Knightfall

_Shadowdale:_
“We can’t hold them off much longer!” Arassil yelled over the sound of plasma fire and swords striking metal armor. Elminster heard her only because they fought back-to-back.

The battle was not going well for Arassil, her freedom fighters, and the dalesfolk. The Imperial Legions were proving to be impossible to hurt let alone kill with swords and bows, and even the freedom fighters’ plasma blasters weren’t taking down very many. The Zhents fought with only normal weapons, so many of them had fallen. The Imperials had sent them in first to soften up the dalesfolk.

The Zhents had thrown themselves fanatically at the dalesfolk and the defenders of Shadowdale had fought back with as much enthusiasm. Then the Imperial Legions soldiers had moved in while the hovertanks’ plasma cannons and the dragon walker’s single ion cannon demolished the dalesfolk cavalry that had rode in to meet the Imperials. Only Elminster’s powerful magicks was holding the Imperials off.

The Imperials had sent only a few sorcerers and they’d hadn’t been a match versus the Sage of Shadowdale. The Zhents had sent more wizards but they too had been ill equipped against Elminster’s knowledge of galactic arcane magic. Elminster decimated a whole stand of Imperial legionaries with a radioactive-based fireball spell. The effects had been devastating to the Imperials and the landscape, but Elminster had been desperate.

Then the hovertanks and dragon walker had moved forward and things had begun to get out of hand. Arassil and her freedom fighters set off some displacement mines that had been placed in the Ethereal Plane just as the hovertanks reached the spot. The mines shifted to the Material Plane and detonated. The explosion had destroyed the first phalanx of hovertanks, but the dragon walker was left unscathed.

It then opened fire with its ion cannon at point blank range, right into the middle of the melee between the Zhents and the dalesfolk. The Imperials cared nothing for the Zhents and used them as fodder. The legionaries advanced on the dalesfolk and the rout was on. Not even the freedom fighters’ hidden sonic charges and portable, dimensional rocket mount was making a difference. Elminster had watched helplessly as Lord Mourngrym and his best men died in a blaze of ion and plasma fire.

Another ion blast came down on top of the heroes and only Elminster’s energy shield save the bulk of the men and women fighting around him. The Zhents panicked running every which way, while the Imperials began shoot down anyone not wearing their colors.

“Retreat, retreat into Cormanthor!” Elminster’s voice rose over the battlefield, but only his allies heard his actual words. His voice sounded like the roar of an angry dragon in the Imperial’s ears but they kept coming forward, unimpressed.

Zhents died in dishonor, dalesfolk ran before the onslaught they had no chance against, and the Imperials took Shadowdale as their prize. The Imperial legionaries razed everything left too nothingness, while their scouts pursued the Faerûnians into Cormanthor on foot and speeder bikes.

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Mahtave

Knightfall,

I'm just glad to see that there is still life to this thread.  The story you have here has me captivated.  I eagerly wait for more!


----------



## Archus

*Great story, glad you are back*

I've been following this story on and off since 02 and it is great.  Just recently got the bug to run the Dragonstar/Mutants and Masterminds game I've had in mind for years and looked up this story again.

Great work.


----------



## Broccli_Head

all of a sudden a resurgence in Dragonstar interest? What does it mean?


----------



## Ed

It's weird but after four or five years of not messing with it, I found my old DS books in a box in the garage.  Now, I'm thundering along in a Dragonstar game using the Mutants and Masterminds system.

It really was a great setting!  Props to FFG for their hard work on it.


----------



## Knightfall

*A short update*

_In the Sky:_
Breakwater tried desperately to restart his interceptor's engines. He struggled in vain to keep the ship stable. The controls were jammed as the interceptor spun out of control. Somewhere on the edge of his consciousness he could hear Freddy voice.

“Cousin, what's wrong? Pull up! Pull up! Breakwater!”

All Breakwater could think was _'Not now, Freddy. I'm kind of busy.'_ The interceptor was spinning like a top as the sky buffeted its frame back and forth. Lights were flashing before his eyes and he couldn't tell if it was the console in front of him or his mind's eye playing tricks on him.

“Come on! Come on! Turn over you piece of crap!” Breakwater gasped. He was barely getting any oxygen but he knew better than to take his mask off. If he didn't get control in the next few seconds then it wouldn't matter.

He would blackout.

Breakwater reached for the ejection lever but couldn't reach it. His hand was frozen less than a foot from the lever. His world began to swim and he heard his cousin's voice again.

“Eject! Eject!”

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Holy canoli, an update!


----------



## Knightfall

Two actually...

_Faerûn Cities Burning:_
Across Faerûn, city after city fell into flames. The Imperial soldiers were relentless in their destruction. They suppressed all revolts with an uncanny ferocity. 

Beluir's resistance movement had been crushed with the death of its leaders including Finkel Sunbottle. Those freedom fighters unfortunate enough to have been captured were sent to detention camps southwest of the city. The situation was the same in Estagund. The Imperials wiped out the citizens of Chavyondat without mercy. Halaruaa was hard pressed on all sides not only from the Imperials but also from the half-drow rulers of Dambrath who quickly aligned themselves with the Imperials and the drow agents of the ISPD. In Halarahh, the magic of its citizens was the only thing that evened the odds against the laser blasters of the Imperials. Still, the outlook was grim without the Weave and many Halruaans committed suicide after Mystra's sudden death.

In Amn and Tethyr, the situation had gone from dire to nearly hopeless. The Imperials moved from city to city unchecked burning and looting. In Amn, only Athkatla still stood due to the intervention of Bane. Every city in Tethyr burned under the relentless assault of Imperial plasma blasters. The elves and fey of the Wealdath came to the Tethyrians aid but to no avail. Instead, the Tethyrians were forced to retreat into the forest. The Imperials, in response, buzz the forest from above firing into the canopy. They don't care what they hit. Many of the forests denizens have retreated to the plane of the lythari but the elven shapechangers refuse to take all comers.

In Calimshan, the situation is somewhat better. Shar refused to give an inch to the Imperials and her followers fought with a ferocity and zeal that impressed even their enemies. The cities were aflame but they remained free from Imperials for the most part. It was turning into the bloodiest conflict on the continent. As a result, the Imperials quickly recruited the evil goblinoids and giants of the Forest of Mir with promises of gold and glory. The ISPD found new recruits amongst the Vhaeraunian drow of the forest as well.

In the Unapproachable East, the Imperials attacks forced the Aglarond, Rashemen, and Thay to work together. The uneasy treaty between the three countries has forced the Imperials to deal with the combined magical might of the witches of Rashemen, the Red Wizards, and the Simbul. However, they are fighting on two fronts. First, there are the Imperials attacking from the North with the help of the worst of the Moonsea and the Sea of the Fallen Stars. Second, there are the Mulhorandi attacking from the south with the help of the power of the new Imperial-Mulhorandi Aspects of the Unification Church.

The Witch-Queen was heard to say the following quote after viewing the ruins of Dilpur in Impiltur: “So much destruction. So much death. These invaders must be stopped or Faerûn is lost.”

With Elminster's departure from Waterdeep, that city quickly found itself hard pressed. Then the Avatar of Kelemvor protecting the city fell. The momentary distraction it felt due to the pain inflicted by the Aspect of the Reaper far to the East was just the chance that Cyric had been waiting for. He destroyed the Avatar and pushed the City of Splendors into chaos. He left them to Fate. The battle that raged outside the walls of the city soon spilled into the city. Imperials and Waterdhavians slaughtered each other in those streets and the citizens of the city gave as good as they got. They fought with sword, daggers, maces, clubs, bottles, and anything else in reach. Yet, the Imperials marched forward firing into the mass of resistance. For every Imperial soldier that fell, five Waterdhavians died. The Lords of the City revealed themselves and fought from the front. Halaster Blackcloak fought beside them and did his life proud before a blaster cannon from a dragon walker incinerated him.

The Gods of Faerûn could no longer help the city. It was only one of many that burned.

*                                        *                                        *

*More to come... I hope.*


----------



## Blackrat

Haven't got the time to read more just now, but I just got to the end of Book One, and all I can say wow... It's like, like Star Wars and Stargate together in Forgotten Realms . I love it  I hope I can get more reading tomorrow.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk

This story is pretty impressive. I've always been interested in Dragonstar. It's the closest thing to my ideal setting that I've seen published. Just the other day I got a copy of the Player's Companion, thus completing my collection of the FFG books for the setting.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Haven't got the time to read more just now, but I just got to the end of Book One, and all I can say wow... It's like, like Star Wars and Stargate together in Forgotten Realms . I love it  I hope I can get more reading tomorrow.






PhoenixDarkDirk said:


> This story is pretty impressive. I've always been interested in Dragonstar. It's the closest thing to my ideal setting that I've seen published. Just the other day I got a copy of the Player's Companion, thus completing my collection of the FFG books for the setting.



Thank guys, I'm in the process of outlining the next few updates in my head before I try to tackle writing them. I'm re-reading parts of the FRCS and Lords of Darkness, regarding The North and City of Shade, in order to refresh my memory.


----------



## Salthorae

Knightfall said:


> Thank guys, I'm in the process of outlining the next few updates in my head before I try to tackle writing them. I'm re-reading parts of the FRCS and Lords of Darkness, regarding The North and City of Shade, in order to refresh my memory.




  <-- my reaction at having caught up on all the updates!

Loved it in 2002 and love it right now!


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> <-- my reaction at having caught up on all the updates!
> 
> Loved it in 2002 and love it right now!



Thanks. 

I just bought a copy of Silver Marches, so I'm hoping to get some additional Realmsian Dragonstar inspiration from that book.


----------



## ebaatezu

still eagerly following this thread there man, hope to see some more eventually  . Is honestly the best thing i  have read for any storyhour, course that might be because i lvoe dragonstar . peace


----------



## Knightfall

ebaatezu said:


> still eagerly following this thread there man, hope to see some more eventually  . Is honestly the best thing i  have read for any storyhour, course that might be because i lvoe dragonstar . peace



I hope I can oblige at some point. My night class is ending soon, so maybe I'll take a look at it again. No promises, though.

FYI... I recently bought Shining South since the last time I updated this story hour. I haven't started reading it yet, but I'm sure I'll find some inspiration in it if I get back into the story. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

_Uneasy Allies: Part One_

_Silverymoon, The High Palace:_
_'The Gem of the North will never shine again.'_

Alustriel stared out of one of the many shattered windows of Moonshield's Great Hall. It's panes of frosted glass had not survived the first attack by the Imperials even though the castle's magical defenses had prevented the interior from being exposed to the radioactive weapons the invaders had used. The outside of the castle hadn't fared as well. Almost all of the decorative carvings had been blown away by the plasma weapons of the Dragon Empire.

The High Lady knew that all of the towers of The High Palace still stood, which was an amazing testament to the magic protecting the structure. However, it's white marble was now scarred with the scorch marks of a thousand plasma blasts. This blemish was not what had pushed the thought to the forefront of Alustriel's mind. It was the view blowing in through the window along with the cool night air.

The City of Shade loomed over Silverymoon. It was a dark protector that cast a shadow over the heart of her city. She couldn't help but think of the capital city of the Silver Marches as hers. It was, in many ways. Yet, she was more than the city's leader. She ruled a nation. A nation that was now under siege from forces she had little to no understanding of. Elminster had once tried to explain the larger universe to her, but it had seemed inconceivable to even her vast intellect. He had warned her that something like this might occur, but he'd made it seem unlikely since the Dragon Empire rarely worries about what he'd called Outlands worlds.

_'What changed?'_

Alustriel tore her eyes away from the floating city of the shades to stare at the ruin of her city. To do so broke her heart every time. The city was a shadow of its former self and almost matched its dark twin that existed on the Plane of Shadow. It's beauty was tarnished by destroyed sections of the city and the shade soldiers that now patrolled its streets looking for those few Imperial units still hiding out within the city's walls.

The Star Court was gone. It's location was nothing more than a smoking crater. The city's temples had fared slightly better. The Hall of Inspiration and The House of the Invincible still stood and were largely intact. The Temple of the Silver Star had been breached, but it still stood as well. Mielikki's Glade had burned, however. And Rhyester's Matins laid in ruins.

The Conclave was now a refugee camp filled with the desperate and dying. Many of the district's buildings had survived the Imperial aggression, but there would be little use for the university as anything other than a gathering point for those unable to aid in the city's defense. Worse than that sight was the remains of The Moonbridge. The weapons of the Imperials had done more than dispel the bridge's magic. Somehow, the technomagical force of the plasma weapons sundered it in two. The force magic built into the magic remained active but no matter how she had tried to fix it, nothing had worked.

However, the strangest sight to Alustriel's eyes, even with Shade hovering above Silverymoon was the shadow-energy barrier that the shades had erected over both her city and Shade. It's presence unnerved her more than anything else. Once erected, it had blocked out the last rays of the sun, and now, at dusk, the city was encased in a gloom that sent shivers up her spine.

“High Lady,” a servant whispered in Alustriel's ear. “The last of the council members have arrived.”

“Let's hope for a better tomorrow,” she sighed.

The High Lady of Silver Marches took a deep breath and turned to look upon the desperate eyes that hoped she'd be able to save them. It still made her question her sanity to see Hadrhune of Shade standing amongst her peers. He had insisted. She'd had no choice. The City of Shade was now the strongest voice in the League of the Silver Marches.

“Dead Mystra,” she whispered. “Forgive me for what I must do next.”

*                                        *                                        *


----------



## Salthorae

Great to see the update! Still liking it!


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> Great to see the update! Still liking it!



Thanks Salthorae.

My time is dedicated to my night class, right now. I'm hoping to write more after the class is finished.

Plus, I was recently diagnosed with gallstones... which is both a blessing and a curse. Now I realize why I've been in so much pain over the years. However, the pain is still there until I see the specialist (in December).

Later,

KF


----------



## Archus

I've enjoyed this series since it began in 2002.  Recently started thinking of Dragonstar and looked to see if there was more.

Hope your health has improved and that you will pick up the story again one day.


----------



## Salthorae

hey [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION]... someone posted on the Pathfinder forums about Dragonstar for Pathfinder/Golarion and that made me think of your story and campaign!!

I just re-read the story and am still engaged and love it! Hope someday we'll be able to get more story out of you, also hope that your gallstones and pains are gone now!


----------



## Nookie

is there a single file of this story somewhere?


----------



## Knightfall

Nookie said:


> is there a single file of this story somewhere?



I just added a zipped RTF file to my Arcanum of the Stars Campaign Group.


----------



## Nookie

well thank you kindly sir.


----------



## Knightfall

Nookie said:


> well thank you kindly sir.



No problem.


----------

